# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի 38-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադա

## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ, շախմատի աշխարհի 38-րդ առաջնությունն ա սկսել: Արդեն երրորդ տուրն ա պրծել ու մեր տղերքը առաջին տեղով են ընթանում: Պլյուս դրան, մերոնք գործող չեմպիոններն են: Հուսանք էլի կկրեն: Ազգովի իրանց հետ ենք ու աջակցում ենք: 
Արդյունքներին կարող եք օնլայն հետևել 
http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html

----------


## ars83

> Ժողովուրդ, շախմատի աշխարհի 38-րդ առաջնությունն ա սկսել: Արդեն երրորդ տուրն ա պրծել ու մեր տղերքը առաջին տեղով են ընթանում: Պլյուս դրան, մերոնք գործող չեմպիոններն են: Հուսանք էլի կկրեն: Ազգովի իրանց հետ ենք ու աջակցում ենք: 
> Արդյունքներին կարող եք օնլայն հետևել 
> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html


 :Smile:  Հետևում ենք։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ժողովուրդ, շախմատի աշխարհի 38-րդ առաջնությունն ա սկսել: Արդեն երրորդ տուրն ա պրծել ու մեր տղերքը առաջին տեղով են ընթանում: Պլյուս դրան, մերոնք գործող չեմպիոններն են: Հուսանք էլի կկրեն: Ազգովի իրանց հետ ենք ու աջակցում ենք: 
> Արդյունքներին կարող եք օնլայն հետևել 
> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html


Մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասեմ` հայերը միշտ էլ լավ են եղել շախմատում  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի բան հաստատ կարամ ասեմ` հայերը միշտ էլ լավ են եղել շախմատում


Էտ էլ հո գնդակ չի, որ չկարանանք ուղիղ տշել :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

Տղամարդկանց մոտ 9 թիմ ա կիսում առաջին հորիզոնականը` 6-ական միավորով, մենք մեջն ենք բնականաբար :Smile:  4-րդ տուրում Ուկրաինացիների հետ ենք խաղում :Smile: 

Իսկ կանանց մոտ այս պահի դրությամբ ընդամենը 6 թիմ բաժանում են առաջին հորիզոնականը` 6-ական միավորով: Հունգարիա, Հայաստան, Լեհաստան, Սերբիա, Չինաստան, Վրաստան: 
4-րդ տուրում մերոնք ստուգելու են չինական պատի երկարությունը :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ժողովուրդ, շախմատի աշխարհի 38-րդ առաջնությունն ա սկսել: Արդեն երրորդ տուրն ա պրծել ու մեր տղերքը առաջին տեղով են ընթանում: Պլյուս դրան, մերոնք գործող չեմպիոններն են: Հուսանք էլի կկրեն: Ազգովի իրանց հետ ենք ու աջակցում ենք: 
> Արդյունքներին կարող եք օնլայն հետևել 
> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html


Ոչ թե աշխարհի 38-րդ առաջնությունը, այլ  38-րդ Համաշխարհային Օլիմպիադան, տարբերությունը շատ մեծա, աշխարհի առաջնությունը իր կարգով ու մասնակից երկրների թվով շատ ավելի ցածր է, քան օլիմպիադան:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ոչ թե աշխարհի 38-րդ առաջնությունը, այլ  38-րդ Համաշխարհային Օլիմպիադան, տարբերությունը շատ մեծա, աշխարհի առաջնությունը իր կարգով ու մասնակից երկրների թվով շատ ավելի ցածր է, քան օլիմպիադան:


Ճիշտ ես :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դե շախմատը ուրիշ ա, էս անգամ էլ որ հաղթենք օլիպիադայում, արդեն, ուրիշներին ահագին մտածելու տեղիք կտանք: Պոտենցիալը մեծ է, ուղղակի անցածից ատամները սրած սպասող թիմեր կան:

----------


## ars83

> Տղամարդկանց մոտ 9 թիմ ա կիսում առաջին հորիզոնականը` 6-ական միավորով, մենք մեջն ենք բնականաբար 4-րդ տուրում Ուկրաինացիների հետ ենք խաղում


Ոչ-ոքի  :Sad:  Երրորդ տեղում ենք՝ զիջելով Գերմանիային և Ռուսաստանին։




> Իսկ կանանց մոտ այս պահի դրությամբ ընդամենը 6 թիմ բաժանում են առաջին հորիզոնականը` 6-ական միավորով: Հունգարիա, Հայաստան, Լեհաստան, Սերբիա, Չինաստան, Վրաստան: 
> 4-րդ տուրում մերոնք ստուգելու են չինական պատի երկարությունը


Պարտվել ենք  :Sad:  Գտնվում ենք 16-րդ տեղում։

----------


## Սամվել

Ուկրաինան ինչքան գիտեմ կարգին ուժեղ թիմա.. ոչ ոքին էտքան էլ վատ չի ...

----------


## Արիացի

Ուկրաինայի հետ ոչ-ոքին էդքան էլ վատ չի: Մեզնից առաջ ռուսներն են, որոնք իրոք ուժեղ են ու գերմանացիք, որոնք հլա որ առաջ են ու վաղը ռուսները նեմեցներին դմբցնելու են :Smile: 
Իսկ մեր տղերքը հլա որ լավ են ելույթ ունենում: Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում ա: 
Ի դեպ, ով գիտի վաղը մերոնք ում հետ են?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ուկրաինան ինչքան գիտեմ կարգին ուժեղ թիմա.. ոչ ոքին էտքան էլ վատ չի ...


Ուկրաինայի հետ ոչ ոքին լրիվ նորմալ արդյունքա :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ուկրաինայի հետ ոչ ոքին լրիվ նորմալ արդյունքա


Ուկրաինացիք էլ հիմա հայերի մասին են էդ նույնը ասում  :Hands Up: 
Չէ որ մենք գործող չեմպիոններն ենք  :Cool:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ուկրաինացիք էլ հիմա հայերի մասին են էդ նույնը ասում 
> Չէ որ մենք գործող չեմպիոններն ենք


Դե բոլոր խաղատախտակների վրա ուկրաինացիների անհատական վարկանիշներն ավելի բարձր են քան մեր տղեքինը, նենց որ էտ արդյունքից դժգոհ մնալ ճիշտ չի, մանավանդ որ Գաբրիելը հազիվ խույս տվեց պարտությունից, նենց ճարպկորեն խույս տվեց էլի :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դե բոլոր խաղատախտակների վրա ուկրաինացիների անհատական վարկանիշներն ավելի բարձր են քան մեր տղեքինը, նենց որ էտ արդյունքից դժգոհ մնալ ճիշտ չի, մանավանդ որ Գաբրիելը հազիվ խույս տվեց պարտությունից, նենց ճարպկորեն խույս տվեց էլի


Հաա, Գաբրիելը ջոկող տղայա: Պարտիան նայեցի քեֆս տվեց: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Իմ հաշվարկներով վաղը մեր տղերքը պտի Հոլանդիայի հետ խաղան: Սպասենք հաղթանակ (Պատկերացնում եք, մի օր էլ Հոլանդիայի հետ ֆուտբոլ խաղալուց հաղթանակ սպասենք)  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Գիտե՞ք շախմատ ինչի ենք լավ խաղում. որովհետեւ շախմատի հավաքականը մարզիչ չունի, որ մեղքը իրա վրա գցենք, ստիպված լավ ենք խաղում  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Գիտե՞ք շախմատ ինչի ենք լավ խաղում. որովհետեւ շախմատի հավաքականը մարզիչ չունի, որ մեղքը իրա վրա գցենք, ստիպված լավ ենք խաղում


Բեր ես պատճառ ասեմ... 

Նախ վսյո տակի հին ու տանջված ազգ ենք.. դրա համար էլ խելացի ենք  :Blush:  /հա դե լավա ես տենց եմ մտածում/ 

Երկրորդն էլ նախ Շախնատ զարգացնելու համար նախ էտքան փող պետք չի.. երկրորդն էլ իրա մեջ էտքան փող չի ֆռում ինչքան ասենք հենց նույն ֆուտբոլում  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բեր ես պատճառ ասեմ... 
> 
> Նախ վսյո տակի հին ու տանջված ազգ ենք.. դրա համար էլ խելացի ենք  /հա դե լավա ես տենց եմ մտածում/ 
> 
> *Երկրորդն* էլ նախ Շախնատ զարգացնելու համար նախ էտքան փող պետք չի.. *երկրորդն* էլ իրա մեջ էտքան փող չի ֆռում ինչքան ասենք հենց նույն ֆուտբոլում


Էտ ինչքան շատ երկրորդ կար մոտդ ապեր: :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Երկրորդն էլ նախ Շախնատ զարգացնելու համար նախ էտքան փող պետք չի.. երկրորդն էլ իրա մեջ էտքան փող չի ֆռում ինչքան ասենք հենց նույն ֆուտբոլում


Ո՞նց չի ֆռռում, ա՛յ ախպեր: Խնդրեմ՝ շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը գնաց-դարձավ ՀՀ նախագահ  :Shok: : Փաստորեն՝ շախմատով ամբողջ Հայաստանն իրանով արեց  :Bad: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ո՞նց չի ֆռռում, ա՛յ ախպեր: Խնդրեմ՝ շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը գնաց-դարձավ ՀՀ նախագահ : Փաստորեն՝ շախմատով ամբողջ Հայաստանն իրանով արեց :


Դե մարդ կա բասկետբոլով ա երկիրն իրանով անում, մարդ կա թենիսով, մարդ կա դյուդոյով, մարդ/խիստ վերապահումով / էլ կա շախմատով:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ո՞նց չի ֆռռում, ա՛յ ախպեր: Խնդրեմ՝ շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը գնաց-դարձավ ՀՀ նախագահ : Փաստորեն՝ շախմատով ամբողջ Հայաստանն իրանով արեց :


Դե...
ԻՆքը դրանով չդառավ ինքը մարդկանց արյուն թափելով դառավ.. իրան շատ չի մնացել  :Wink: 




> Էտ ինչքան շատ երկրորդ կար մոտդ ապեր:


Չէ մի հատ ուշադիր նայի 




> Երկրորդն էլ նախ Շախնատ զարգացնելու համար նախ էտքան փող պետք չի.. երկրորդն էլ իրա մեջ էտքան փող չի ֆռում ինչքան ասենք հենց նույն ֆուտբոլում


Ծրագրավորման լեզվով ասած իրանց ներդրված են  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

Հոլանդացիքին էլ կրեցինք, 2.5 - 1.5 :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> Հոլանդացիքին էլ կրեցինք, 2.5 - 1.5


 :Yes:

----------


## Վարպետ

> 


Դեռ շուտ ա ուրախանալ... Ռուսների ու գերմանացոնց խաղը չի վերջացել դեռ: 3 հատ նիչյա կա, բայց ոնց որ Մորոզեվիչը Գուստաֆսոնին կրում ա սևերով... Էս պարագայում մենք թռնում ենք երկրորդ տեղ, բայց ռուսները մի միավորով էլի առաջ են լինում: Եթե էդ դեբիլ գերմանացին կարողանա իր սպիտակ էշերով նիչյա անի, առաջին տեղում ենք... Բայց դժվար, վերջնամասում ռուսը մի զինվոր ավել ունի...

----------


## Արիացի

Արա, դե Գաբրիելը ուրիշ տղայա էլի: Հալալա: Ամենաստաբիլն ա: Ում պետքա դմբցնում ա:
Էս ռուսներից էլ բան չեմ ջոգում: Ոնց որ սաղ հույսները դրած լինեն Վորոզևիչի վրա:

Ամեն դեպքում, հալալա մեր տղեքին: Տենց շարունակեք, ձեր ցավը տանեմ: Մենք ձեր հետ ենք:

----------


## ars83

> Դեռ շուտ ա ուրախանալ...


Ուրախանում եմ, որ կրել են։ Երեկ արդեն տխրեցի ոչ-ոքու պատճառով։




> Բայց դժվար, վերջնամասում ռուսը մի զինվոր ավել ունի...


Պարզ չի։ Մի զինվորի առավելությունը նավակային վերջնախաղում  :Nea: 
Թե Մորոզևիչը ո՞ր օրվա ռուսնա  :Wink:  (նշանակություն չունի, իհարկե)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Թե Մորոզևիչը ո՞ր օրվա ռուսնա  (նշանակություն չունի, իհարկե)


Հա դե  :LOL:  
Դու հակասեմիտ ես?  :Angry2:  :LOL:  
Նկատի ունեի` Ռուսաստանի ներկայացուցիչը, էլի :Tongue:

----------


## ars83

> Հա դե  
> Դու հակասեմիտ ես?  
> Նկատի ունեի` Ռուսաստանի ներկայացուցիչը, էլի


Ո՛չ հակասեմիտ եմ, ո՛չ հակասիոնիստ։ Ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ նենց տիպիկ ռուսական ազգանուններով լավ ու հայտնի մարդիկ են պատահում  :Smile: 
Օրինակ, խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանի երեք խոշորագույն ռուս ջութակահարները․
Դավիթ Օյստրախ, Յաշա Խեյֆեց, Լեոնիդ Կոգան։  :Wink: 

Մորոզևիչը բայց ճնշելա գերմանացուն․․․

Լոլ, նոր տեսա։ Ախր ես գերմանացու ազգանունն էլ էնքան գերմանական չի, Գուստաֆսոն։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մորոզևիչը բայց ճնշելա գերմանացուն․․․


Դեռ շանսեր կան, արքան լավ դիրքում ա, չնայած g3-ի զինվորը խանգարում ա..
Դու ինչ կասես?

----------


## ars83

> Դեռ շանսեր կան, արքան լավ դիրքում ա, չնայած g3-ի զինվորը խանգարում ա..
> Դու ինչ կասես?


Թույլը թույլա, բայց ո՞նցա տանելու դրան․․․  :Dntknw:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Թույլը թույլա, բայց ո՞նցա տանելու դրան․․․


Ով ում?.. Ես հիմա նիչյա եմ բալետ անում, ինչ տանել? :Jpit: )

----------


## Yevuk

> Գիտե՞ք շախմատ ինչի ենք լավ խաղում. որովհետեւ շախմատի հավաքականը մարզիչ չունի, որ մեղքը իրա վրա գցենք, ստիպված լավ ենք խաղում


Էտ ով ասեց, որ մեր շախմատի հավաքականը մարզիչ չունի.....Լավ էլ ունի, Տիգրան Նալբանդյանև ու Արշակ Պետրոսյանը..... :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ով ում?..


Է՜, Վահագ։
Ասում եմ, զինվորը թույլա, բայց ո՞նց կարա Մորոզևիչը տանի(շահի, ուտի) էդ զինվորին։




> Ես հիմա նիչյա եմ բալետ անում, ինչ տանել?)


Ես էլ

----------


## Վարպետ

> Է՜, Վահագ։
> Ասում եմ, զինվորը թույլա, բայց ո՞նց կարա Մորոզևիչը տանի(շահի, ուտի) էդ զինվորին։


Հա~.. թե չէ ես էլ զարմացա: Սպասի, ոնց որ արդեն կրկնվում են: Բան չմնաց...

----------


## ars83

> Հա~.. թե չէ ես էլ զարմացա: Սպասի, ոնց որ արդեն կրկնվում են: Բան չմնաց...


Էս ի՞նչա հաշվել, տենաս, որ e3-ը բրդումա  :Think: 

Արդեն համարյա համոզված եմ, որ ոչ-ոքի է

----------


## Վարպետ

Էդ ապուշ գերմանացին 69-ում, ինչի Նa2-a4 չխաղաց?.. :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
ներող, 66-ում նկատի ունեի...

----------


## ars83

Սենց էլա նորմալ

Մորոզևիչն արդեն գլուխա հարդուկում, պարզա, որ ոչ-ոքի ա

----------


## Արիացի

Ռուսները նիչյա արին: Մենք առաջինն ենք  :Cool:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի հատ ներկայիս դրությամբ մրցաշարային աղյուսակը կգրեք՝տղամարդկանց ու կանանց…

Հ.Գ. Ոչ-ոքի պրծա՞վ :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարպետ

Պապայություն :Smile:  Էս էլ հորով մորով արեցինք :Smile:  Անցանք առաջ: Առաջ էլ անցանք, ի դեպ :Jpit:

----------


## Արիացի

Հիմա վաղը ում հետ ենք? Նեմեցների, թե ռուսների? Արա բայց էս ռուսներն էլ են կացին, էդ նեմեցները որ օրվա խաղացող են, որ չկարեցան կրեն: Թեկուզ մեզ օգուտ ա: Կարևորը մենք ենք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վաղը հանգստի օրա:

Վա ու Արս էտ որտե՞ղ էիք նայում խաղը;

----------


## Վարպետ

Սխալ էի հաշվել.. Ռուսաստանն ամեն դեպքում դեռ առաջ է:

http://chess-results.info/tnr16314.aspx?lan=1

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Վաղը հանգստի օրա:
> 
> Վա ու Արս էտ որտե՞ղ էիք նայում խաղը;


Ստեղ, Ներս ջան
http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էտ ով ասեց, որ մեր շախմատի հավաքականը մարզիչ չունի.....Լավ էլ ունի, Տիգրան Նալբանդյանև ու Արշակ Պետրոսյանը.....


Էտ ձեւական ա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էտ ձեւական ա:


 :Shok:  Ինչից էդպես ենթադրեցիր ապեր? Ներքին տեղեկատվություն ունես?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչից էդպես ենթադրեցիր ապեր? Ներքին տեղեկատվություն ունես?


Վարպետ ջան, շախմատը անհատական խաղ ա, թիմային չի: Մեր հավաքականի յուրաքանչյուր շախմատիստ կարող ա առանձին մարզչի մոտ մարզվել ու ընդհանուր հավաքականի մարզչի դերը ըստ իս  այդքան էլ մեծ չի:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ ջան, շախմատը անհատական խաղ ա, թիմային չի: Մեր հավաքականի յուրաքանչյուր շախմատիստ կարող ա առանձին մարզչի մոտ մարզվել ու ընդհանուր հավաքականի մարզչի դերը ըստ իս  այդքան էլ մեծ չի:


 Ախ դու դա ի նկատի ունես: Ինձ թվաց կասկածի տակ ես առնում շախմատում մարզիչի գոյությունն ընդհանրապես: Չէ, հավաստիացնում եմ, որ էսպիսի դեպքերում թիմային մարզիչների դերն էլ պակաս չէ, մասնավորապես` այլ հավաքականների հնարավոր խաղաոճերի ուսումնասիրության և ընդհանուր թիմին մատուցելու առումով:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ հաջորդը ազերների հետ ենք: :Hands Up: 
Տղերք ձեզ տենանք, դրանց ցույց կտաք, որը որից հետո ա:  :Ok:

----------


## Ուրվական

Մրցաշարային աղյուսակ 5-րդ տուրի դրությամբ.

*1. Ռուսաստան - 9 (Բերգերի գործակից - 82.5)
2. Հայաստան - 9 (Բերգերի գործակից - 80.5)
3. Գերմանիա 1 - 9 (Բերգերի գործակից - 77.5)
4. Ադրբեջան - 9 (Բերգերի գործակից - 74)
5. Ուկրաինա - 9 (Բերգերի գործակից - 73)
6. Անգլիա - 9 (Բերգերի գործակից - 62)*
7. Լեհաստան - 8 (Բերգերի գործակից - 72.5)
8. Հնդկաստան - 8 (Բերգերի գործակից - 68)
------------
31. Կոլումբիա - 3 (Բերգերի գործակից - 49.5)
-------------

Ընդամենը - 154 թիմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բերգերի Գործակիցը ինչա՞  :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բերգերի Գործակիցը ինչա՞


Գործակից ա, որով հաշվում են հավասար միավորներ հավաքած մասնակիցների առաջնահերթությունը դասակարգման աղյուսակում: Իսկ թե ոնց են հաշվում` այ *ստեղ* հիմնավոր բացատրած ա :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գործակից ա, որով հաշվում են հավասար միավորներ հավաքած մասնակիցների առաջնահերթությունը դասակարգման աղյուսակում: Իսկ թե ոնց են հաշվում` այ *ստեղ* հիմնավոր բացատրած ա


Մերսի, ես էլ չգիտեի, թե էտ ինչ գործակից ա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բերգերի Գործակիցը ինչա՞


Հավասար միավորների դեպքում լրացուցիչ գործակից է, ըստ որ մի մի համառակորդը առաջ ա անցնում մյուսից: Հաշվվում է հետևյալ կերպ, ասենք, Հայաստանի համար.
Բոլոր մրցակիցների միավորները, որոնց Հայաստանը հաղթել է + այն մրցակիցների միավորների կեսը, որոնց հետ Հայաստանը ոչ ոքի է խաղացել: Իմաստը կայանում ա նրանում, որ հավասար միավորների դեպքում առաջնությունը տրվի նրան, ով հաղթել ա ավելի ուժեղ՝ ավելի շատ միավորներ վաստակած մրցակիցներին:

----------


## Safaryan

> Աչքներդ  լույս, Հոլանդացիներին էլ դմփ: Համել բարև


հաջորդն ու՞մ հետ են:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ժող ինչ սկզբունքով են որոշում ով ում հետա խաղալու, ոնց նայում եմ ալգորիթմը չեմ կարում հասկանամ :Pardon:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ժող ինչ սկզբունքով են որոշում ով ում հետա խաղալու, ոնց նայում եմ ալգորիթմը չեմ կարում հասկանամ


Խառը իրար դոմփում են  :LOL: 
*Hydrology*
Հաջորդը Ազերիներին են դոմփելու  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ժող ինչ սկզբունքով են որոշում ով ում հետա խաղալու, ոնց նայում եմ ալգորիթմը չեմ կարում հասկանամ


Բռատվա, ինչ-որ խառը հաշվարկներ են, անկեղծ ասած, ես էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում :Jpit: )

----------


## Արիացի

> Ժող ինչ սկզբունքով են որոշում ով ում հետա խաղալու, ոնց նայում եմ ալգորիթմը չեմ կարում հասկանամ


Ես մոտավոր եմ ջոկել: Ոնց որ վերցնում են հավասար միավոր հավաքած բոլոր թիմերը ու զույգեր կազմում հետևյալ սկզբունքով.
առաջինը խաղում ա վերջինի հետ, երկրորդը նախավերջինի ու տենց շարունակ:
Եթե լինում ա նենց զույգ, որ արդեն խաղացել են իրար հետ, անցնում են հաջորդին, այսինքն` եթե երկրորդը արդեն խաղացել ա նախավերջինի հետ, ուրեմն խաղում ա վերջից երրորդի հետ, իսկ նախավերջինը խաղում ա երրորդի հետ:
Եթե հավասար միավորներով կենտ քանակությամբ թիմ ա լինում, մեջտեղինը խաղում ա ավելի ցածր միավոր հավաքած խմբի առաջինի հետ:
Մոտավոր էս եմ ջոկել: Չգիտեմ ինչքանա ճիշտ, բայց հոլանդացիների ու ազերների հետ խաղալը ջոկել էի :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես մոտավոր եմ ջոկել: Ոնց որ վերցնում են հավասար միավոր հավաքած բոլոր թիմերը ու զույգեր կազմում հետևյալ սկզբունքով.
> առաջինը խաղում ա վերջինի հետ, երկրորդը նախավերջինի ու տենց շարունակ:
> Եթե լինում ա նենց զույգ, որ արդեն խաղացել են իրար հետ, անցնում են հաջորդին, այսինքն` եթե երկրորդը արդեն խաղացել ա նախավերջինի հետ, ուրեմն խաղում ա վերջից երրորդի հետ, իսկ նախավերջինը խաղում ա երրորդի հետ:
> Եթե հավասար միավորներով կենտ քանակությամբ թիմ ա լինում, մեջտեղինը խաղում ա ավելի ցածր միավոր հավաքած խմբի առաջինի հետ:
> Մոտավոր էս եմ ջոկել: Չգիտեմ ինչքանա ճիշտ, բայց հոլանդացիների ու ազերների հետ խաղալը ջոկել էի


Հա, մոտավորապես տենց ա :Smile:  Չի բացառվում, որ հենց տենց էլ ա, որ կա: Պռոստը շատ խառն ա, թող իրանք հաշվեն ով ում հետ ա, ես մի պահ փորձեցի` ձանձրացա :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

1. Հայաստան -Վենեսուելա՝3 - 1 

2. Նիգերիա - Հայաստան՝0.5 - 3.5 

3. Հայաստան - Դանիա՝3 - 1 

4. Հայաստան - Նորվեգիա՝4 - 0 

5. Ռուսաստան - Հայաստան՝2 - 2 

6. Հայաստան  Ուզբեկստան՝2.5 - 1.5 

7. Հոլանդիա - Հայաստան՝1 - 3 

8. Կուբա - Հայաստան՝1 - 3 

9. Ուկրաինա - Հայաստան՝1.5 - 2.5 

10.Հայաստան - Չինաստան՝2.5 - 1.5 

11. Հայաստան -Չեխիա՝3 -1 

12. Ֆրանսիա - Հայաստան՝-2 - 2 

13. Հայաստան - Հունգարիա՝2 - 2 

Էս անցած Օլիմպիադայի արդյունքներնա, եթե նայում ենք Հայաստանը առաջի ոչ ոքին խաղալուց հետո, հայորդ թիմին կրեց 2.5-1.5 հաշվով, ինչպես որ հիմա, եթե տենց նայենք ազերիներին պիտի 3-1 դոմփենք :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> 1. Հայաստան -Վենեսուելա՝3 - 1 
> 
> 2. Նիգերիա - Հայաստան՝0.5 - 3.5 
> 
> 3. Հայաստան - Դանիա՝3 - 1 
> 
> 4. Հայաստան - Նորվեգիա՝4 - 0 
> 
> 5. Ռուսաստան - Հայաստան՝2 - 2 
> ...


Հետաքրքիր տրամաբանություն էր :LOL: 
Ամեն դեպքում, ադրբեջանցիք վարկանիշով բարձր են, բայց տղերքը պադվադիտ չեն անի: Սպասենք վաղվան:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Նայում եք խաղը ժողովուրդ, Հակոբյան - Մահմեդյարով , ոնց որ Հակոբյանը կկրի, Գաբրել Սարգսյանը հազիվ ոչ ոքի կանի: Եսիմ տենանք ոնց կլինի:

----------


## Արիացի

Հակոբյանը հաղթեց  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Հալալա, մնաց մնացածը:  :Ok:

----------


## ars83

> Նայում եք խաղը ժողովուրդ, Հակոբյան - Մահմեդյարով , ոնց որ Հակոբյանը կկրի, Գաբրել Սարգսյանը հազիվ ոչ ոքի կանի: Եսիմ տենանք ոնց կլինի:


Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը հաղթեց  :Yes:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հալա որ 1-0 ա, Արոնյանի խաղն էլ ոչ ոքի կլինի: Մնում ա, որ Սարգսյանն ու Պետրոսյանը չպարտվեն:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Պետրոսյանը ոչ ոքին ունի, ուզում ա կրի, տենանք ստացվում է, մատանման բաներ կան...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Պետրոսյանը ոչ ոքին ունի, ուզում ա կրի, տենանք ստացվում է, մատանման բաներ կան...


Ինետով ե՞ս հետեւում, սայթը կասե՞ս

----------


## Լեռնցի

http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html
1,5-0,5

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html
> 1,5-0,5


Մերսի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արոնյան- Ռաջաբով 1/2-1/2

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, ֆրինետով եմ, ով կարա մի հատ գրի, թե ով ոնց ա խաղացել վերջնական, ու ով ա մնացել:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Արոնյանի ոչ ոքին դզեց: Շատ լավն էր:
Սարգսյանի դիրքը բարդ ա, դժվար, բայց ոչ ոքին կարելի է արած, օրինակ պատկերացրեք, երկու փիղն ու զինվորները տա մրցակցի զինվորներին: 
Ըստ իս էս պարտիայում 70 քայլից ավել կլնի:
2-1 օգուտ հայերին:

----------


## ars83

Մի խաղ մնաց... 
Ռուսներն էլ, պարզ է, հաղթելու են անգլիացիներին։

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հա, 3-1 կլնի, էն 4-րդ տախտակի վիճակն էլ անհույս ա:
Իսկ Ուկրաինան ոնց որ ոչ ոքի կանի: Ճիշտ ա Իվանչուկն ուզում ա կրի, բայց դժվար ա, 
Չնայած, դե Իվանչուկն ուրիշ ա

----------


## ars83

Գաբրիելի պարտիան ոչ-ոքի է վերջանալու։

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Գաբրիելի պարտիան ոչ-ոքի է վերջանալու։


Հա, բայց թուրքը ամեն հնարավորություն պիտի օգտագործի: Դե տենանք...

----------


## Ռեդ

> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html
> 1,5-0,5


Ափսոս էս սայթը չի բացում  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ափսոս էս սայթը չի բացում


Իմ մոտ էլ...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իմ մոտ էլ...


ՀայԼայն ա՞ քոնը  :Sad:  Էդ դեպքում ցավակցում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ՀայԼայն ա՞ քոնը  Էդ դեպքում ցավակցում եմ


Չէ DSL

----------


## Լեռնցի

armchess.am-ի սսլկաներից փորձեք

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս թուրքը կայֆավատա՞ լինում: նիչյա ա էլի: Իրա աևին վիզա դրել կրի ես վիճակից։ ազգը խայտառակվեց, բա ազգի հերոսա ուզում դառնա  :Angry2:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> էս թուրքը կայֆավատա՞ լինում: նիչյա ա էլի:


Բարդացնում ա էլի, ամեն ինչ պիտի անի, սաղ Ադրբեջանի  ժողովուրդն իրա հույսին ա :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բարդացնելու բան չկա ախր որ բարդացնի: պտի Գաբրիելը սխալվի: Բայց ծատ ճիշտ դիրքը պահումա  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դե հա, հիմա, որ համաձայնվի, պիտի կարա էդ ժողովուրդին բացատրություն տա...
Իվանչուկը ոչ ոքի արեց, Սարգսյանի ոչ ոքիից հետո, առաջատար մնում ենք Ռուսաստանի հետ, բայց միավորներով ոնց որ Ռուսաստանն ա առաջ:

----------


## ars83

> Գաբրիելը սխալվի:


Ո՞վ սխալվի, ընգեր ջան  :Cool:  Մի ջիչ լուրջ, պարոնա՛յք  :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Տուպի քցեց, էլ ձև չունի...Ապրին մերոնք, հալա...
ՈՒՌՌԱԱԱԱ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պահոո, Արս ջան էս ինչ հայլուրական տրյուկներ ես անում  :LOL:  կոնտեքստից կտրված բերիր դրիր  :LOL:  ես տենց բան ե՞մ ասել  :Tongue:

----------


## ars83

Ոչ-ոքի  :Yes:   :Ok: 
Տղե՛րք, շնորհավո՛ր  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ոչ-ոքի  
> Տղե՛րք, շնորհավո՛ր


Ապրեն տղերքը...
Ռուսը հաղթե՞ց:

----------


## ars83

> Պահոո, Արս ջան էս ինչ հայլուրական տրյուկներ ես անում  կոնտեքստից կտրված բերիր դրիր  ես տենց բան ե՞մ ասել


Էդ ուղղակի զգաստության համար, Ներսես ջան։ Աչքդ լույս  :Wink:

----------


## Tigran1989

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս :Hands Up: 
Կարելի ա մի հատ աղուսյակը նորից գրել, ով կանի?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավոոոոոր, ազերիներ փախեեեեեքքքք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

> Ապրեն տղերքը...
> Ռուսը հաղթե՞ց:


Ռուսաստանցին հաղթեց

----------


## Kuk

Տղեք ջան, շնորհավորում եմ, բայց ես բան չհասկացա, կամ մի հատ ստեղ գրեք արդյունքները, կամ էլ ասեք ուր մընեմ էլի, էն armchess-ը մտնում եմ, երեկվա տվյալներն ա տալիս:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ժող ո՞նց նայեմ արդյունքները օնլայն, մի բան ասեք, էն սայտը չի բացում

----------


## ars83

> Ժող ո՞նց նայեմ արդյունքները օնլայն, մի բան ասեք, էն սայտը չի բացում


*Bo.	1	RUS  Russia (RUS)	  -  	15	ENG  England (ENG)	Rtg	3 : 1		*
1.1	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	2772	- 	GM	Short Nigel D	2642	1 : 0 	
1.2	GM	Svidler Peter	2727	- 	GM	Howell David W L	2593	½ : ½ 	
1.3	GM	Morozevich Alexander	2787	- 	GM	Jones Gawain C B	2548	½ : ½ 	
1.4	GM	Jakovenko Dmitry	2737	- 	GM	Conquest Stuart C	2526	1 : 0 	

*Bo.	2	UKR  Ukraine (UKR)		  -  	11	GER  Germany 1 (GER) 2 : 2	*
2.1	GM	Ivanchuk Vassily	2786	- 	GM	Naiditsch Arkadij	2678	½ : ½ 	
2.2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	2730	- 	GM	Khenkin Igor	2647	1 : 0 	
2.3	GM	Eljanov Pavel	2720	- 	GM	Gustafsson Jan	2634	½ : ½ 	
2.4	GM	Efimenko Zahar	2680	- 	GM	Fridman Daniel	2630	0 : 1 	

*Bo.	4	AZE  Azerbaijan (AZE)	  -  	9	ARM  Armenia (ARM)	1.5 : 2.5* 
3.1	GM	Radjabov Teimour	2752	- 	GM	Aronian Levon	2757	½ : ½ 	
3.2	GM	Mamedyarov Shakhriyar	2731	- 	GM	Akopian Vladimir	2679	0 : 1 	
3.3	GM	Gashimov Vugar	2703	- 	GM	Sargissian Gabriel	2642	½ : ½ 	
3.4	GM	Mammadov Rauf	2631	- 	GM	Petrosian Tigran L	2629	½ : ½ 	

*Bo.	7	FRA  France (FRA)	  -  	21	POL  Poland (POL)	3 : 1	*
4.1	GM	Bacrot Etienne	2705	- 	GM	Socko Bartosz	2631	1 : 0 	
4.2	GM	Vachier-Lagrave Maxime	2716	- 	GM	Miton Kamil	2604	½ : ½ 	
4.3	GM	Tkachiev Vladislav	2664	- 	GM	Wojtaszek Radoslaw	2599	½ : ½ 	
4.4	GM	Maze Sebastien	2577	- 	GM	Gajewski Grzegorz	2577	1 : 0

Մնացածները չեմ գրում

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Bo.	1	RUS  Russia (RUS)	  -  	15	ENG  England (ENG)	Rtg	3 : 1		*
> 1.1	GM	Kramnik Vladimir	2772	- 	GM	Short Nigel D	2642	1 : 0 	
> 1.2	GM	Svidler Peter	2727	- 	GM	Howell David W L	2593	½ : ½ 	
> 1.3	GM	Morozevich Alexander	2787	- 	GM	Jones Gawain C B	2548	½ : ½ 	
> 1.4	GM	Jakovenko Dmitry	2737	- 	GM	Conquest Stuart C	2526	1 : 0 	
> 
> *Bo.	2	UKR  Ukraine (UKR)		  -  	11	GER  Germany 1 (GER) 2 : 2	*
> 2.1	GM	Ivanchuk Vassily	2786	- 	GM	Naiditsch Arkadij	2678	½ : ½ 	
> 2.2	GM	Karjakin Sergey	2730	- 	GM	Khenkin Igor	2647	1 : 0 	
> ...


Օկ մերսի, իսկ ընդհանուր միավորները ո՞նց նայեմ /հենց նոր բացեց սայտը/

----------


## Tigran1989

Ժող ջան հիմա մենք Ընդհանուր հաշվով առաջին տեղում ենք չէ?

----------


## Ռեդ

Ապրեն տղեքը, բայց պիտի 1ին տեղ բռնեն  :Diablo:   :Smile: 



> Ժող ջան հիմա մենք Ընդհանուր հաշվով առաջին տեղում ենք չէ?


Չե, 1ինը ռուսները չե՞ն  :Unsure:

----------


## Tigran1989

> Ապրեն տղեքը, բայց պիտի 1ին տեղ բռնեն  
> 
> Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Չե, 1ինը ռուսները չե՞ն


Բայց մեր Բերգերի գորշակիցը արդեն ավել չի քան Ռուսներինը?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց մեր Բերգերի գորշակիցը արդեն ավել չի քան Ռուսներինը?


Ռուսները կես միավոր ավել ունեն:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ռուսները կես միավոր ավել ունեն:


Որտեղից առաջացավ էտ ավել կես միավորը :Shok:  :LOL: , մենք էլ ենք կրել իրանք էլ, հիմա առաջին տեղում մենք ենք :Hands Up: , ու վաղն էլ ռուսների հետ ենք խաղալու, ամենակարևոր խաղնա եթե չկրվենք իմացեք չեմպիոն ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Որտեղից առաջացավ էտ ավել կես միավորը, մենք էլ ենք կրել իրանք էլ, հիմա առաջին տեղում մենք ենք, ու վաղն էլ ռուսների հետ ենք խաղալու, ամենակարևոր խաղնա եթե չկրվենք իմացեք չեմպիոն ենք


Ո՞նց հաշվեցիք

----------


## Երվանդ

http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/results.m.eng.html 
Մտի ստեղ նայի պաշտոնական սայթնա, մենք էլ առաջին տեղում :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/results.m.eng.html 
> Մտի ստեղ նայի պաշտոնական սայթնա, մենք էլ առաջին տեղում


Ա ա օկ, ես խաղերի ավարտից հետո նայեցի երևի չէր թարմացվել ցուցակը  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Որտեղից առաջացավ էտ ավել կես միավորը, մենք էլ ենք կրել իրանք էլ, հիմա առաջին տեղում մենք ենք, ու վաղն էլ ռուսների հետ ենք խաղալու, ամենակարևոր խաղնա եթե չկրվենք իմացեք չեմպիոն ենք


Հաշվելու ձեւը սխալ գիտեի:

Լավագույն տասնյակը:

----------


## Վարպետ

Էս ռուսների խաղից առաջ սիրտս ոնց ա թփրտում... Նենց տպավորություն ա, ոնց որ ես եմ խաղալու.. Հետս վալերյանա խմող կա?...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ես էլ եմ անհանգիստ: Բայց պտի կրենք  :Goblin:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ես էլ եմ անհանգիստ: Բայց պտի կրենք


Չէ հա կրենք :Sad:  Կրենք` էլ կարանք չխաղանք :Jpit:  Ես նիչյաին էլ եմ համաձայն...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շախմատագետներ երեկվա խաղերից մենակ էս պահը մութ մնաց: 


Ստեղ ոնցա 1-0 արել Հակոբյանը՞: լուրջ բան չեմ հասկանում
http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/gam...tml#autoresize

----------


## Վարպետ

> Շախմատագետներ երեկվա խաղերից մենակ էս պահը մութ մնաց: 
> 
> 
> Ստեղ ոնցա 1-0 արել Հակոբյանը՞: լուրջ բան չեմ հասկանում
> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/gam...tml#autoresize


Վայ... Ներս, հլը ուշադիր նայի սև արքայի դիրքին, իսկ հետո`A7, C3, D1, E1 ու G4 դաշտերին :Love:  Դու լինեիր չէիր հանձնվի? :Smile:  Ես էս դիրքով դաժե Անանդին կկրեի!  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վա դու աչքիս պռոֆ ես իսկ ես չէ  :Blush:  
կլինի՞ ֆիգուր-քայլ ձևով գրես  :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վա դու աչքիս պռոֆ ես իսկ ես չէ  
> կլինի՞ ֆիգուր-քայլ ձևով գրես


Չէ էլի~, կալարե~մ... Բայց խոստանում եմ` մի օր որ հանդիպենք, ռեալ տախտակի վրա կքննարկենք :Smile:  Խելառում եմ էդ գործի համար :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

լավ էլի Վա: քել մի ալարի էլի  :Sad:

----------


## Վարպետ

> լավ էլի Վա: քել մի ալարի էլի


 :Sad: ((( Գործի եմ է... Քել գոնե իրիկունը :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> ես էլ եմ անհանգիստ: Բայց պտի կրենք


Ռուսներին էլ կրենք, էլ բան չունենք անելու: Դաժե էդ դեպքում կարելի ա Արոնյանին էլ չխաղացնել  :LOL: , բայց ոչ-ոքին էլ ա մեր համար նորմալ: Ամեն դեպքում առայժմ ամեն ինչ լավա ընթանում: Տղենքը արդարացնում են սպասելիքները ու հուսով եմ էսօր էլ կարդարացնեն:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ժող ո՞նց նայեմ արդյունքները օնլայն, մի բան ասեք, էն սայտը չի բացում


Եթե չի սայթը բացում ա բայց ցույց չի տալիս խաղը, ուրեմն Java չունես: Էդտեղ link կա, մտի սայթից քաշի ու կբացի:

----------


## Arm-Real

http://www.chesspro.ru/chessonline/o...ndex_1364.html

կարող եք նայել նաև այս սայթում

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Հալալա մեր Շախմատիստներին բարձր են պահում մեր ազգի պատիվը,մանավանդ որ երեկ հաղթեցին ազերիներին... :Hands Up:  :Ok:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռուսներին էլ կրենք, էլ բան չունենք անելու: Դաժե էդ դեպքում կարելի ա Արոնյանին էլ չխաղացնել , բայց ոչ-ոքին էլ ա մեր համար նորմալ: Ամեն դեպքում առայժմ ամեն ինչ լավա ընթանում: Տղենքը արդարացնում են սպասելիքները ու հուսով եմ էսօր էլ կարդարացնեն:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Եթե չի սայթը բացում ա բայց ցույց չի տալիս խաղը, ուրեմն Java չունես: Էդտեղ link կա, մտի սայթից քաշի ու կբացի:


Սայտը չէր բացում, բայց հիմա բացում ա  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Արոնյանը շատ վատ վիճակում ա, ոչ-ոքի անի լավ կլինի, բայց տխուր ա :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չէի ասի թե տենց վատա, 

Վա հիշում ես չէ՞, խոսքես տվել բացատրես հիմա երեկվա խաղը  :Blush:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չէի ասի թե տենց վատա, 
> 
> Վա հիշում ես չէ՞, խոսքես տվել բացատրես հիմա երեկվա խաղը


  Ի :Jpit: ) Հենց հիմա?!? :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

պետրոսյանի պարտիան ա լավը, կարող ա դաժե կրի սևերով :Hands Up:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հա քանի տղերքը մտածում են  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց



> պետրոսյանի պարտիան ա լավը, կարող ա դաժե կրի սևերով


Ինձ Սարգսյանիննա դզում  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ադրբեջանցիք անգլիացիներին կրվում են :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> հա քանի տղերքը մտածում են 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Ինձ Սարգսյանիննա դզում


Ես էլ եմ Սարգսյանինը նայում :Jpit:  Թույն ա :Smile:  Ներս, լավ էլի... Խնդրում եմ, վազն արի~ լօլ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես էլ եմ Սարգսյանինը նայում Թույն ա Ներս, լավ էլի... Խնդրում եմ, վազն արի~ լօլ


 :Cray: 6 քայլա էլի եղածը

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժո՛ղ, բարի նախանձով նախանձում ու ատելով ատում եմ ձեզ (օձե՛ր), որ շախմատից բան եք հասկանում  :Sad: ... Երևի կայֆ ա  :Jpit: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 6 քայլա էլի եղածը


Աչքիս Վարպետը ձեւը չգիտի :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Գաբրիելը հեսա կկրի, Տիգրան Պետրոսյանինը նիչյա, Հակոբյանի դիրքը նենց ոչինիչ վատիկը չի , Արոնյանը նիչյա կանի արխային , մինիմումը 2.5:1.5 կրելու ենք :Hands Up: , հիշեք :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Աչքիս Վարպետը ձեւը չգիտի


Նայի բռատ:
Էս պահի դրությամբ սևերը փիղ են կորցնում, եթե թագավորը չտանեն d6, d8, e8 կամ f8 Ճիշտ ա? Կամ էլ g8-b8: Ցանկացած քայլի պարագայում կա ուժեղ խոդ, որը կբերի հաղթանակի: Որն ես ընտրում? Գոնե ասա` չորսն էլ հերով չդնեմ էլի պատմեմ :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող Արոնյանը կրվելու վրայա,թե ինձա թվում? :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նայի բռատ:
> Էս պահի դրությամբ սևերը փիղ են կորցնում, եթե թագավորը չտանեն d6, d8, e8 կամ f8 Ճիշտ ա? Կամ էլ g8-b8: Ցանկացած քայլի պարագայում կա ուժեղ խոդ, որը կբերի հաղթանակի: Որն ես ընտրում? Գոնե ասա` չորսն էլ հերով չդնեմ էլի պատմեմ


Տեսնում ես... խեղճ Ներսեսը ըտքան խնդրում էր: :Smile: 
Ներսես ջան մոտեցում ա պետք: :LOL: 
Համ էլ էտ նկարը իմ մոտ չի բացում Վարպետ ջան, ընենց որ չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե որ տարբերակն եմ ընտրում:

----------


## Taurus

Պետրոսյանը ոնց նայում եմ ոչ-ոքի ա, Արոնյանը խառն ա, պետք չի խանգարել, մի քիչ դզվեց բայց մեկա հաքած վիճակ ա, մնում ա ժամանակի վրա խաղա  :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Տեսնում ես... խեղճ Ներսեսը ըտքան խնդրում էր:
> Ներսես ջան մոտեցում ա պետք:
> Համ էլ էտ նկարը իմ մոտ չի բացում Վարպետ ջան, ընենց որ չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե որ տարբերակն եմ ընտրում:


Ինչ կա խնդալու, ապեր? :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ժող Արոնյանը կրվելու վրայա,թե ինձա թվում?


Թվումա Վահիկ ջան :Wink: ,Արոնյանը կրումա, նիչեն նաղդա :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչ կա խնդալու, ապեր?


Սմայլից առաջ գրած էր, թե ինչն էր խնդալու: :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Պետրոսյանը ոնց նայում եմ ոչ-ոքի ա, Արոնյանը խառն ա, պետք չի խանգարել, մի քիչ դզվեց բայց մեկա հաքած վիճակ ա, մնում ա ժամանակի վրա խաղա


Էդ ջան Արոնյանը նավակով H8 հետո H7 շախերով նիչյան ունի, հմի կրելու վրայա խաղում, կյանքս :Kiss:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սմայլից առաջ գրած էր, թե ինչն էր խնդալու:


Ուղղակի չհասկացա խնդալունը :Smile:  Բայց անցած լինի :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Պրծավ Արոնյանը նիչյա, մալադեց

----------


## Երվանդ

Հեսա Գրիշչուկը կհանձնվի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Տիգրանը  :Sad: 
Արոնյանը հավերժական Շախա բռնցրել...

----------


## Վարպետ

Նիչյա առաջին :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Արոնյանը ոչ-ոքի: Մնաց մնացածը: Մի քիչ անհանգիստ եմ, բայց ոնց որ լավ կլինի:

----------


## ars83

Բան չեմ հասկանում, գրածներս չեմ տեսնում  :Sad: 
Դուք տեսնո՞ւմ եք, ժողովուրդ։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բան չեմ հասկանում, գրածներս չեմ տեսնում 
> Դուք տեսնո՞ւմ եք, ժողովուրդ։


Հա տեսնում ենք
Ժողովուրդ, եթե կարաք դիրքերը JPEG-ով տեղադրեք ակումբում էլի, մինչեւ էս Java-ն դաունլոդ անեմ:

----------


## Երվանդ

Չեմ հասկանում Գաբրիելը խի չի H դաշտի զինվորը քայլցնում առաջ :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
Պատրաստվումա քայլցնելու :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող հույսս Սարգսյաննա,մեկ էլ Հակոբյանի ու Պետրոսյանի նիչյաները… :Smile: 
Կրելու ենք......... :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Գափոն ա մոռթում
Տիգրանը բռնոցի ա խաղում,

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Սարգսյանը  սպիտակներով ա՞ խաղում:

----------


## Սամվել

Ուհու

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տիգրանը 1 զինվոր պակաս ունի վերջնախաղում.... :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> Սարգսյանը  սպիտակներով ա՞ խաղում:


Այո

----------


## Սամվել

> Տիգրանը է զինվոր պակաս ունի վերջնախաղում....


Ստեղ իրա միակ Շանսը դիրքի կրկնություն բռնցնելնա...

Ահագին դժվար պահա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հակոբյանը խի զինվորը զոհաբերեց՞ :Shok:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հակոբյանը խի զինվորը զոհաբերեց՞


Հակոբյանը սևերովա խաղում :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էսօր նայեցի ազերական լրատվամիջոցները ինչ-որ չեն խոսում շախմատի թեմայով  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Որ իրանց պետքա լինում ձենները տաք տեղիցա դուրս գալիս,իսկ հիմա մի անկյունում կուչ են եկլ,ինչ խոսան :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ոնց որ թե, անկախ ելքից, գերմանացիների հետ ենք խաղում, չէ?

----------


## Սամվել

Տիգրանը ոնց որ Ոչ ոքին պոկումա.. .  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Տիգրանը ոնց որ Ոչ ոքին պոկումա.. .


Բա մյուս խաղերից ինչ կա, Սամ, մի հատ դիրքերը կարա՞ս պրինտսքրին անես, քցես էստեղ, կամ գոնե մի քիչ պատմի, էլի, ինետ չունեմ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Վարպետ

Գոռ, որ ոչ հայկական հոստինգում գցեմ սքրինը, կկարանաս տենաս?

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Արա տղեք, ես Գափոյի կյանքին մեռնեմ, զգում եք ինչ ա անում?

----------


## Taurus

Ոնց որ թե, ռուսների ասած RYBA;
Գաբրիելը շատ սիրուն ա խաղում :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ, որ ոչ հայկական հոստինգում գցեմ սքրինը, կկարանաս տենաս?


Վահագ ջան, ստեղ ըթաչ արա, էլի, ակումբում, ֆրինետով եմ:

----------


## Ռեդ

Վլադիմիրի ժամանակը մի քիչ առաջ 8 րոպե էր, հիմա 10 ա ու անընդհատ փոխվում ա  :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վլադիմիրի ժամանակը մի քիչ առաջ 8 րոպե էր, հիմա 10 ա ու անընդհատ փոխվում ա


Աչքիս ՖԻշերի ժամացույցա +խ րոպե ամեն քայլին

----------


## Արիացի

Արա դե էս Գաբրիելը ուրիշ ա էլի: Մառալնի ճնշել ա էս ջահելին: Հալալա :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարպետ

Այ Գոռ ջան, ոնց անում եմ` էրևացող չափը մեկ ա չի համապատասխանում :Sad:  ինչ անեմ? Զիփ դնեմ?

----------


## Ուրվական

> Այ Գոռ ջան, ոնց անում եմ` էրևացող չափը մեկ ա չի համապատասխանում ինչ անեմ? Զիփ դնեմ?


Հա, զիպով քցի:

----------


## Վարպետ

:Jpit: )

----------


## ars83

Երկրորդ ոչ-ոքին։ Տիգրանը արեց։

----------


## Վարպետ

Ֆու... ամենավտանգավորն էր: Էս էլ պլստացինք: Որ Գափոն կրի է~

----------


## Taurus

Յակօվենկօ- Պետրոսյան Ոչ ոքի, դզեեեեեց, հալալա, մալադեց է, թքած վիճակ էր :Hands Up: 


Դե Գափո քեզ տենամ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հակոբյան,Հակոբյան :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  
Քեզ տենանք

----------


## ars83

Բայց էս Գաբրիելն ինչ վարպետա՜․․․  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Տղերք 1.5:1.5: Մնաց Գաբրիելը կրի: Տղերք դզեց: Աչքիս կրում ենք:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ջոգել եք, որ Գրիշուկի փիղը փիղ չի, այլ էշ :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հակոբյան,Հակոբյան 
> Քեզ տենանք


Հակոբյանը ոչ ոքի արեց.. Հավերժական Շախ... Ափսոս :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գաբրիելը կրածի հաշիվա,դուք հակոբյանին բալետ արեք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարպետ

ԿՐԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻԻՆՔ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Արիացի

ՏՂԵՐՔ 2.5:1.5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Taurus

Հակոբյանը Տիգրանին նէր սպասում, մի հատ էլ ոչ ոքի :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ու Ռ Ա  :Hands Up: 
Ռուսներին կրինք  :Hands Up:  :Wink: 
 :Bux:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հակոբյաննել ոչոքի, բայց մի քայլ էր մնում մատից: բռնցրեց ռուսը վեչնի շախի վրա չթողեց ավարտի  :Sad:

----------


## ars83

Ուռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Գաբրիել չի է, մի ցելի Գաբրիելիշչեյա!!!!!
 :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կրինք ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , ասում էի չէ  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  2.5:1.5- ունենք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Ջոկում եք? Ռուսներին կրինք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Չեմպիոն ենք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Շատ սիորւն էր Գափոն խաղում, ընտիր էր :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ո՞նց կրինք: Չեմ հավատում....

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կամպիոնե կամպինո օօօօօօօ, Վի առ զը չեմփիոնս օֆ շախմատ օլիմպիադ :Hands Up:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Այ սենց ռուսների հախից էլ եկանք :Hands Up:  :Wink: 
Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile: 

 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Վարպետ

Կրրրրրրրրրրինք, Գոոոոոոոոոոոոռ, մեռնեմ քեզ, կրիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիինք  :Jpit: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց
Հլը սպասեք, դեմը նեմեցներն էլ կան :Smile:  Էդ էլ` ու պրծ :Jpit: )))))))))))))))

----------


## Արիացի

Գաբրիել ես քո ցավը տանեմ: Արա ուրիշ տղերք են: Հալալա, հալալա մեր տղերքին, հալալա մեր ազգին, հալալա մեր հերոսների ծնողներին որ սենց զավակներ ունենք!!!!!!!!!
Սաղիդ շնորհավորում եմ, ձեր ցավը տանեմ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ներսես_AM

աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա, սկզբից էլ ջոկել էի, որ մեջներից Գաբոնա կրելու՜՜՜: Ինչ սիրուն հագցրեց: աաաաաաաաաաաա: Հակոբյանն էլ շա՜՜՜՜տ մոտ էր: Իսկ Լեևոնն ու Տիկոն խաբին ոչոքեցին  :Yahoo:

----------


## Taurus

> Կրրրրրրրրրրինք, Գոոոոոոոոոոոոռ, մեռնեմ քեզ, կրիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիինք ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց
> Հլը սպասեք, դեմը նեմեցներն էլ կան Էդ էլ` ու պրծ)))))))))))))))


հա լավ դրանց 45 թվից կրում ենք

----------


## Chuk

Ուռաաա  :Yahoo:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ֆսյո չեմպիոն ենք հաջորդըըըըըըըըը, մոռթում ենք սաղին :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ժողովու՜՜՜՜րդ, ուրիշ ենք էլի: Հալալա ա տղերքին: ՄԱ-ԼԱ-ԴԵՑ: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## ars83

> ասում էի չէ  2.5:1.5- ունենք


Ես էլ ասում էի, որ Գաբրիելը կրելույա  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 

Շնորհավո՛ր, ժողովուրդ ջան։  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տիկոյի նիչյան հաղթանակին հավասարազորա, տենց դիրքիդ մենակ հզորներն են նիչյա պոկում :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

:Hands Up:  

 :Yahoo:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ֆսյո չեմպիոն ենք հաջորդըըըըըըըըը, մոռթում ենք սաղին


Արա Երո, թուշդ կծեմ արա, ես քո շաման կյանքին մեռնեեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Արիացի

Մեր տղերքի ցավը տանեմ: Վաղն էլ նեմեցներին ենք դմբցնում ու վսյո: Պատրաստվեք գնում ենք աերոպորտ դիմավորենք չեմպիոններին:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Բայց օպերան նորոգում են, որտեղ ենք նշելու հաղթանակը? Հրապարակում կանենք լավ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ես էլ եմ անհանգիստ: Բայց պտի կրենք





> Չէ հա կրենք Կրենք` էլ կարանք չխաղանք Ես նիչյաին էլ եմ համաձայն...


Ասում էի չէ՞: Շախմատագետիս տեսեք  :Beee:  : մի հատ պարծյա չբացատրեց  :Beee:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ասում էի չէ՞: Շախմատագետիս տեսեք  : մի հատ պարծյա չբացատրեց


 Ուտեմ մռութդդդդդդդդդդ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց էս Ուրախ բացականչությունները դզում են  :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
 :Dance:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Էս անգամ տեսնեմ ինչ եմ անում` գործերս վարի տամ, ես էլ գնամ դիմավորելու, անցած տարի հեռուստացուցի դիմաց նստած ինձ վրա ջղայնանում էի!!! 

 :Clapping: Ապրե'ք հայե'ր  :Viannen 09:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Քանի տուր մնա՞ց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

> Էս անգամ տեսնեմ ինչ եմ անում` գործերս վարի տամ, ես էլ գնամ դիմավորելու, անցած տարի հեռուստացուցի դիմաց նստած ինձ վրա ջղայնանում էի!!! 
> 
> Ապրե'ք հայե'ր


Անպայման: Ազգովի ենք դիմավորելու: Սպասեք վերջնական չեմպիոն դառնանք մնացածը կկազմակերպենք: Բան չմնաց, պատրաստվեք: :Ok:  :Hands Up:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Քանի տուր մնա՞ց


Ոնց որ 4 տուրա մնում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ապրեն մերոնք  :Smile: 

Ուծյուներ Գալաթեայից  :Love:  
Էքսկլյուզիվ  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես ձեզ սիրում եմ, ու էս օֆթոփ չի: Որ կրվեինք էդքան չէի սիրի: Վահագ ջան, մեռնեմ էն թպրտացող սրտին, իմն էլ էր թփրտում, զատո հիմա կայֆերով լռվացրած ա :Jpit:  
Ռուսներին  :Yes:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ ոնց որ Իսրայելի հետ ենք: Տղերք ձեզ տենանք: Բան չմնաց: :Ok:

----------


## Արիացի

Չէ ժողովուրդ Ֆրանսիայի հետ ենք: Իսրայելը նեմեցների հետ ա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կրրրրրրրրրրինք, Գոոոոոոոոոոոոռ, մեռնեմ քեզ, կրիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիինք ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց
> Հլը սպասեք, դեմը նեմեցներն էլ կան Էդ էլ` ու պրծ)))))))))))))))


Ինչքան ծանոթ-հարազատ կար, համարյա սաղին զանգել, շնորհավորել եմ :Hands Up: :
Վերջն ենք :Love:

----------


## Tigran1989

Դեռ շուտ ենք ուրախանում, ես Իսրաելից վախենում եմ, իսկ չինացիների հետ արդեն խաղացել ենք:
Էս տարի ես էլ եմ անպայման գնալու դիմավորեմ տղերքին, շատ կարևոր ա իրանց դիմավորել ու մեծարել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ, որևիցե մեկդ կասե՞ք հստակ, թե քանիսին են սկսվում խաղերը Երևանի ժամանակով:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժողովուրդ, որևիցե մեկդ կասե՞ք հստակ, թե քանիսին են սկսվում խաղերը Երևանի ժամանակով:


18:00  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ժողովուրդ, որևիցե մեկդ կասե՞ք հստակ, թե քանիսին են սկսվում խաղերը Երևանի ժամանակով:


8 րոպեից, Սուր ջան :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մերսի… :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Ժողովուրդ, որևիցե մեկդ կասե՞ք հստակ, թե քանիսին են սկսվում խաղերը Երևանի ժամանակով:


Պաշտոնական էջում գրված է՝
Round 8 Open on 2008/11/21 at 15.00        
http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html
Երեք ժամ գումարած, Երևանի ժամանակով՝ 18.00-ին։

Հեսա 6 րոպեից կստուգենք։

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Պաշտոնական էջում գրված է՝
> Round 8 Open on 2008/11/21 at 15.00 
> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html
> Երեք ժամ գումարած, Երևանի ժամանակով՝ 18.00-ին։
> 
> Հեսա 6 րոպեից կստուգենք։


Տեսել եմ, Արսեն ջան: :Wink:

----------


## ars83

Յակովենկո Դմիտրին հիմա, երևի, մտածումա՝ հայերից պրծում չկա։ Էսոր ռուսները ամերիկացիների դեմ են խաղում, ինքը՝ Հակոբյան Վարուժանի դեմ  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

Արոնյանը ոչ-ոքի կանի: (տարադաշտ փղեր)
Հակոբյանի դիրքն ա լավը...

----------


## Vaho

:Angry2:

----------


## ars83

> 


այսի՞նքն

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արոնյանի մոտ էդքան էլ լավ վիճակ չի դեռ,իսկ Սարգսյանը աչքիս էսօր էլ կրի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Monk

> Արոնյանի մոտ էդքան էլ լավ վիճակ չի դեռ,


Էդքան էլ վատ չի: Ամեն դեպքում առնվազն ոչ ոքի կարելի է անել

----------


## ars83

> Արոնյանի մոտ էդքան էլ լավ վիճակ չի դեռ,իսկ Սարգսյանը աչքիս էսօր էլ կրի


Արոնյանի դիրքը ոչ-ոքայինա
Գաբրիելի պարտիային չեմ հետևում, հեսա կնայեմ։ Հակոբյանի պարտիանա հետաքրքիր․․․

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Արոնյանի մոտ էդքան էլ լավ վիճակ չի դեռ,իսկ Սարգսյանը աչքիս էսօր էլ կրի


Էլ նե գավարի… :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Տղեք որ սայտով եք նայեւմ, chessro-ն մենակ 2 խաղն ա տալիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html

 :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Արոնյանը ոչոքի արեց

----------


## ars83

> Արոնյանը ոչոքի արեց


Ըհը, իսկ Վահիկն ու Սուրենը կասկածում էին  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես չէի կասկածում ոչ-ոքիի վրա,ես հաղթանակի վրա էի կասկածում :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Ես չէի կասկածում ոչ-ոքիի վրա,ես հաղթանակի վրա էի կասկածում


Չէ է ինչ հաղթանակ  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

Վերջը ֆրանսիացին ռիսկ արեց Հակոբյանի զոհաբերությունն ընդունե՞լ։  :Smile:  Մահացու կերակուր էր, հեսա Հակոբյանը նրան ցույց կտա խեցգետինների ձմեռելեու վայրը  :Wink:

----------


## Yevuk

Երեխեք, մի բան հարցնեմ, քանի խաղա մնացել ավարտին???

----------


## ars83

> Երեխեք, մի բան հարցնեմ, քանի խաղա մնացել ավարտին???


Ես չգիտեմ․․․

Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ նայեք Հակոբյանն ինչա անում, էլի․․  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես չգիտեմ․․․
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ նայեք Հակոբյանն ինչա անում, էլի․․


Էտ եմ նայում: Կայֆա  :Jpit: )

----------


## Taurus

> Ժողովուրդ, մի հատ նայեք Հակոբյանն ինչա անում, էլի․․


Հակոբյանը կրում ա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հակոբյանը կրեց  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
բայց չհասկացա ոնցա էս դիրքը հաղթած գնահատվում  :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Ըհըն շատ լավ ա

----------


## ars83

այո՛  :Yes:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեկդ բացատրեք էլի

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մեկդ բացատրեք էլի


Ներս ջան որ ուշադիր նայես կտենաս որ սև փղի միակ դաշտը որ կարա կանգնի B3 դաշտնա, մնացած դեպքերում փիղը կորցնումա, մի դեպքում զինվորի հետ փոխում ու կրվում, դրեց հետևումա նավակ F2 ու էլի ֆսյո :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ապրի Հակոբյանը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Սպասենք մյուս երկուսին :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն սենց վիճակ ա, Գափոն ժամանակով կրում ա, Տիկոն կրվում

----------


## Taurus

Տիգրանը լավ զգույշ ա խաղում, երևի ոչոքի անի, 
Գաբրիելը կրեց
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս, Ֆրանսիաին էլ անցանք :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

Ուռա՜  :Yes:   :Yes:   :Yes: 

Մըսյոներին էլ պարտության մատնեցինք։

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆրանսիա դու էլ չդիմացար հայերի ճնշմանը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Ապրեն մերոնք :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ջոգիք՞, Տիգրանը ոնց տականք վիճակից դուրս եկավ: Կարո՞ղ ա կրի Վալձիսլավը խայտառակ ըլնի: :Jpit:

----------


## Արիացի

Բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ: Ֆրանսիային էլ հաղթեցինք:  :Hands Up: Վաղը ոնց որ Իսրայելի հետ ենք:
Մնաց 3 տուր: 
Աղջիկներն էլ Ադրբեջանին են կրում :Hands Up: : Հլա որ մենակ Դանիելյանն ա հաղթել, բայց դե կկրեն ոնց որ: Սպասենք:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Աղջիկները բոլորը զինվոր ավել են: Ոնց որ հաղթած վիճակա: :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տիգրանն էլ ա մորթում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Հալալա մերոնց!!!* 

Ճիշտն ասած սպասում էի, որ հաջողության կհասնեն, բայց որ ռուսներին սենց հանգիստ կկրեն իմ համար Մեծ Անակնկալ էր:  :Hands Up: 

Էսօր ինադու ռուսական լուրերը հերթով բռնում եմ, ոչ մի տեղ չեն ասում, որ հայերին կրվել են:  :Tongue:  Տենաս էս տասի լուրերով ասին?  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> *Հալալա մերոնց!!!* 
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած սպասում էի, որ հաջողության կհասնեն, բայց որ ռուսներին սենց հանգիստ կկրեն իմ համար Մեծ Անակնկալ էր: 
> 
> Էսօր ինադու ռուսական լուրերը հերթով բռնում եմ, ոչ մի տեղ չեն ասում, որ հայերին կրվել են:  Տենաս էս տասի լուրերով ասին?


Դե ոնց ասեմ ամոթա:  :LOL: 
Ռուսաստանը շախմատում նույնն ա, ինչ որ ասենք ԱՄՆ-ն բասկետբոլում: Հլա մի բան էլ ավել: Ու մենք էդ գիգանտին հաղթել ենք: Հիմա մենք ենք գիգանտ :Hands Up: : Բայց պետք չի շատ ոգևորվել: Սպասենք առաջնության ավարտին:


Ժողովուրդ Տիկոն հաղթեց: Արա էս ինչ դեմք են մերոնք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chuk

Վերջ  :Smile: 
Շնորհավորում եմ  :Red Hat:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տիկոն էլ կրեց......... :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Ջոգում եք ինչ ենք անուուում :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Love:

----------


## ars83

> Տիգրանն էլ ա մորթում:


Հաղթեց  :Hands Up:  Շատ հզոր էր։  :Yes:

----------


## Արիացի

Ֆրանցիային հաղթում ենք 3,5:0,5 : Հասկանում եք? Վերջն ա: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

> Աղջիկներն էլ Ադրբեջանին են կրում: Հլա որ մենակ Դանիելյանն ա հաղթել, բայց դե կկրեն ոնց որ: Սպասենք:


Արդեն 3-0 ենք հաղթում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մորթեց~~~~~~~:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արդեն 3-0 ենք հաղթում


Ես վերջին թուրքը վերջին ջանքերն ա գործադրում հաշիվը <<թրջելու>> համար:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Շնորհավորում  եմ բոլորիս: Բայց չեք պատկերացնի, ինչ կայֆ ա, որ ընկերդ զանգում ա, ուղղակի շնորհավորելու հաղթանակի համար, ուղղակի դա, ու երկուսովս նունն ուրախությունն ենք զգում ու ուզում ենք իրար հետ կիսենք: Էս վերջն ա, ապրենք սաղս :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմ ուզում ժամանակից շուտ ուրախանալ,բայց ախր շատ մոտա հաղթանակը :Love: 
Գոնե գիշերով չգան,գնամ դիմավորեմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

> Չեմ ուզում ժամանակից շուտ ուրախանալ,բայց ախր շատ մոտա հաղթանակը
> Գոնե գիշերով չգան,գնամ դիմավորեմ


Ես գիշերով էլ գան գնալու եմ: :Smile:  :Wink:  Մնաց վաղը Իսրայելը: Ես էլ անցնենք վերջ:

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե վաղը Իսրայելին կրինք կարանք մյուս տուրում էլ կրենք ու դառնանք չեմպիոն անկախ մնացած թիմերի արդյունքներից ու վերջի տուրից :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեխեք, մի բան հարցնեմ, քանի խաղա մնացել ավարտին???


3 Տուր մնաց  :Hands Up: 

Արա բայց 3.5 - 0.5  :Shok:  

Տղեքին զլոյա կոխել 

 :Dance:   :Jagi:   :Dance: 

Հալալա Տղեքին  :Ok:

----------


## Արիացի

Էս ինչ արին էս խեղճ հարևաններին!!! 4:0: Մեր աղջիկներն էլ դաժան վարվեցին: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Լուրջ մեղք են ադրբեջանցիք:

----------


## Երվանդ

Իսկ Իսրայելին հաստաաաատ ուտելու ենք :Nyam:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իսկ Իսրայելին հաստաաաատ ուտելու ենք


Շաաաաաա՜տ բարդ ա լինելու, մեր մշտական ամենաբարդ մրցակիցներն են՝ Իսրայել ու Ուկրաինա, Ուկրաինայից պլստացինք, մնաց Իսրայելը:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Շաաաաաա՜տ բարդ ա լինելու, մեր մշտական ամենաբարդ մրցակիցներն են՝ Իսրայել ու Ուկրաինա, Ուկրաինայից պլստացինք, մնաց Իսրայելը:


Աբեր էսքան վախտ ինչ ասել եմ եղելա :Hands Up: , էսօր էլ տղեքին ասի 3:1 կրելու ենք, տղեքը մի քիչ առաջ անցան ուղղակի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , թե էն Լևոնը խի նիչյա արեց էէէէէ :LOL:  :LOL: , Իսրայելին 3:1 ենք կրելու խոսքս հիշեք :Ok:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Աբեր էսքան վախտ ինչ ասել եմ եղելա, էսօր էլ տղեքին ասի 3:1 կրելու ենք, տղեքը մի քիչ առաջ անցան ուղղակի, թե էն Լևոնը խի նիչյա արեց էէէէէ, Իսրայելին 3:1 ենք կրելու խոսքս հիշեք


Ես քո էն բլբուլ ձենին մեռնեմ :Love:  :Love: , թող կրեն, չուզողը ես ըլնեմ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ես քո էն բլբուլ ձենին մեռնեմ, թող կրեն, չուզողը ես ըլնեմ:


Տո ես քո էն «չուզող» ջանին մեռնեմ :Love:  :Love:  :LOL:  :LOL: , դու ոնց կարաս չուզող լինես :Ok: , արա ասում եմ աղջկեքը քչություն են անում էս թեմայում, սենց որ էթա , տղեքը կրեն մենք ջան ջիգյար, կարողա վերջում օրիենտացիաի կտրուկ ու փոփոխություններով վերջանա էս ամենը :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Տո ես քո էն «չուզող» ջանին մեռնեմ, դու ոնց կարաս չուզող լինես, արա ասում եմ աղջկեքը քչություն են անում էս թեմայում, սենց որ էթա , տղեքը կրեն մենք ջան ջիգյար, կարողա վերջում օրիենտացիաի կտրուկ ու փոփոխություններով վերջանա էս ամենը


 :Love: 
Օրիենտացիան չգիտեմ, բայց ևս մի թեմայի հետ համարյա կապ չունեցող գրառում, ու նկատողությունը պատրաստ կլինի:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Նենց ուրախ եմ ժողովուրդ  :Hands Up:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Հալալա էլի:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Աղջիկներն էլ ապրեն: Էսօր մոտս կրկնակի քեֆա  :Russian:  :Viannen 12:  :Bux:

----------


## Tigran1989

Ժող ջան մի հատ ասեք էլի, վաղը Իսրաելի հետ ենք, բա են մնացած 2-ը ում հետ???Գերմանիա ու Չինաստան?
Մեկ էլ մի բան, եթե մենք վաղը Իսրաելին կրենք, իսկ ռուսները կրվեն արդեն ապահովում ենք ոսկին?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ժող ջան մի հատ ասեք էլի վաղը Իսրաելի հետ ենք, բա են մնացած 2-ը ում հետ???Գերմանիա ու չինաստան?
> Մեկ էլ մի բան, եթե մենք վաղը Իսրաելին կրենք իսկ ռուսները կրվեն արդեն ապահովում ենք ոսկին?


Ռուսները հեսա կարողա նիչյա անեն ու վաբշե դուս մնան պայքարից :Wink: , ուշքի չեն գալի տղեքը երեկվա մղձավանջից :LOL:

----------


## Tigran1989

> Ռուսները հեսա կարողա նիչյա անեն ու վաբշե դուս մնան պայքարից, ուշքի չեն գալի տղեքը երեկվա մղձավանջից


Թույն կլնի, իսկ մեր մնացած մրցակիցները ովքեր են Երվանդ ջան, գիտես?

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե ոնց ասեմ ամոթա: 
> Ռուսաստանը շախմատում նույնն ա, ինչ որ ասենք ԱՄՆ-ն բասկետբոլում: Հլա մի բան էլ ավել: Ու մենք էդ գիգանտին հաղթել ենք: Հիմա մենք ենք գիգանտ: Բայց պետք չի շատ ոգևորվել: Սպասենք առաջնության ավարտին:
> 
> 
> Ժողովուրդ Տիկոն հաղթեց: Արա էս ինչ դեմք են մերոնք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Չէի ասի որ Ռուսներն են Գիգանտ..

Էտ մենք ենք գիգանտ  :Cool: 

Իրանք էնքան որ շատ են  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Թույն կլնի, իսկ մեր մնացած մրցակիցները ովքեր են Երվանդ ջան, գիտես?


Հիմա դժվարա ասել, որոշված չի էլի կախվածա վաղվա արդյունքներից, Չինաստան կամ Գերմանիա իմ կարծիքով, բայց տեսնենք ոնց կխաղան, իսկ մրցակից էլ չունենք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , ռուսները հաղթին բայց :Smile:

----------


## Tigran1989

> Հիմա դժվարա ասել, որոշված չի էլի կախվածա վաղվա արդյունքներից, Չինաստան կամ Գերմանիա իմ կարծիքով, բայց տեսնենք ոնց կխաղան, իսկ մրցակից էլ չունենք, ռուսները հաղթին բայց


Բայց պարտադիր պիտի բոլորի հետ մի խաղ խաղանք չէ?

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց պարտադիր պիտի բոլորի հետ մի խաղ խաղանք չէ?


Չէ մնաց ընդհամենը երեք տուր, եթե բոլորի հետ խաղայինք Օլիմպիադան կտևեր 75 տուր :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ես մոտավոր եմ ջոկել: Ոնց որ վերցնում են հավասար միավոր հավաքած բոլոր թիմերը ու զույգեր կազմում հետևյալ սկզբունքով.
> առաջինը խաղում ա վերջինի հետ, երկրորդը նախավերջինի ու տենց շարունակ:
> Եթե լինում ա նենց զույգ, որ արդեն խաղացել են իրար հետ, անցնում են հաջորդին, այսինքն` եթե երկրորդը արդեն խաղացել ա նախավերջինի հետ, ուրեմն խաղում ա վերջից երրորդի հետ, իսկ նախավերջինը խաղում ա երրորդի հետ:
> Եթե հավասար միավորներով կենտ քանակությամբ թիմ ա լինում, մեջտեղինը խաղում ա ավելի ցածր միավոր հավաքած խմբի առաջինի հետ:
> Մոտավոր էս եմ ջոկել: Չգիտեմ ինչքանա ճիշտ, բայց հոլանդացիների ու ազերների հետ խաղալը ջոկել էի


Էս ալգորիթմով են զույգերին ընտրում Տիգրան :Wink:

----------


## Tigran1989

> Չէ մնաց ընդհամենը երեք տուր, եթե բոլորի հետ խաղայինք Օլիմպիադան կտևեր 75 տուր


Ինձ պետք ա մի տեղ Օլիպմիադայի կանոնները կարդալ: :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում մերսի Երվանդ ջան:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վերջն ենք :Hands Up:  :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Չգիտեմ գրվել ա թե չ՝, բայց նոր տեսա աղջիկները դուրս են եկել 6 տեղ ու ադրբեջանին կրել են 4:0 :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

Հայերը սաղ ուժեղներին կրին, չեմպիոն ենք  :Hands Up:   :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Իսրաելն ա մնացել, էսօր

----------


## քաղաքացի

Էսօր Ռուսաստան-Ուկրանիա խաղն էլ հետաքրքիր լինելու:  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ժող նայեք Սպորտ Էքսպրեսը ինչերա գրում մեր մասին :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , ռուսերենա բայց չջնջեք էլի, էս ռուսներն են գրում որ ֆավորիտներ էին համարում իրենց,Ուկրաինային ու Ադրբեջանին, իսկ օլիմպիական չեմպիոններին համարում էին ուժեղ բայց մեդալի չհավակնող թիմ :Angry2:  :Ok: 
Հոդվածում ասվում է, որ Իսրայելի հավաքականը կարող է անակնկալ մատուցել՝ հաղթելով Հայստանի հավաքականին։ Խոսվում է նաև երեկվա Հայաստանի հավաքականի՝ Ֆրանսիայի նկատմամբ տարած փայլուն հաղթանակի մասին։
*Прощай, золотой дубль?*
Скорее всего, в пятницу Россия окончательно распрощалась с надеждами на золотой дубль. Если у нашей мужской сборной еще остаются некоторые шансы догнать и перегнать лидеров (хотя и они тают с каждой новой победой *великолепной Армении*

ОСТАНОВИТЬ АРМЕНИЮ МОЖЕТ ТОЛЬКО ИЗРАИЛЬ

Знаете, в командных видах спорта нередко бывает так: справишься с главными конкурентами, а на матчи с крепкими середняками уже не хватает ни сил, ни задора. Могло такое случиться и со сборной Армении, которой после блестящих побед над Азербайджаном и Россией выпало играть с куда более скромной Францией. Могло, но не случилось. А может, и не могло вовсе*. Ведь чего-чего, а задора фантастической армянской команде не занимать*. Похоже, для нее даже не существует такого понятия, как игра на результат. А как еще объяснить тот факт, что уже при счете 2,5:0,5 (то есть когда матч был уже официально выигран), на четвертой доске Тигран Петросян упорно продолжал выцарапывать очко у Владислава Ткачева?! И ведь выиграл, и довел счет до разгромного. *Ну что можно поделать с такой командой?..* :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :LOL: 

Быть может, ответ есть у сборной Израиля. Традиционно близкая отечественным любителям шахмат команда, отнюдь не на четверть состоящая из "бывшего нашего народа", до 9-го тура умудрялась избегать встреч с серьезными соперниками и незаметно добралась до второго места. Впрочем, обыграть первую сборную Германии до израильтян не удавалось никому - в том числе и россиянам с украинцами. А вот Борису Гельфанду со товарищи удалось - и теперь они наконец-то станут участниками центрального матча дня. Любителям сенсаций советую взять эту игру на заметку.

----------


## Taurus

թող հույս տան իրանց

----------


## Արիացի

> Любителям сенсаций советую взять эту игру на заметку.


Էս ուզում ա ասի Իսրայելը կարող ա սենսացիա անի, հա? :Shok:  Ռուսների վերջին հույսն ա, գոնե դրանով ուզում են իրենց մխիթարեն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս ուզում ա ասի Իսրայելը կարող ա սենսացիա անի, հա? Ռուսների վերջին հույսն ա, գոնե դրանով ուզում են իրենց մխիթարեն:


Սպասենք տեսնենք

----------


## Monk

Ստույգ ով գիտի, չինացիների հետ խաղալու ենք?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գնացինք  :Smile:  հաջողություն մեզ բոլորիս  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հա հա, կքննարկենք խաղը....
Հայեր Ձեզ տենամ....

----------


## Tigran1989

Էսօրվա Իզրաելի նկատմամբ հաղթանակը ինձ ավելի կուրախացնի, քան մեր չեմպիոն դառնալու օրը:
Եթե էսօր հաղթեցինք`վերջ,չեմպիոն ենք:Ռուսներն էլ են տենց ասում:
Խաղը արդեն սկսվեց չէ? Էս մի քանի ժամը մի ամբողջ օր կթվա, բայց լավ ա լինելու :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Ժողովուրդ, եթե սայտ գիտեք, որ օնլայն ցույց ա տալիս, բացի պաշտոնականից, ասեք, էլի:

----------


## Լեռնցի

chessfed.am

----------


## Ուրվական

> chessfed.am


Այ ախպեր, ստեղից էլի լինկ ա գնում պաշտոնական սայտին:

----------


## John

> Ստույգ ով գիտի, չինացիների հետ խաղալու ենք?


ով որ ստույգ ասի՝ ուրեմն խաբում ա… ամեն տուրից հետո ըստ ստատիստիկայի, վիճակահանության կամ եսիմինչի, որոշվում ա, թե ահջորդ տուրում ով ում հետ ա խաղալու

----------


## Taurus

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե սայտ գիտեք, որ օնլայն ցույց ա տալիս, բացի պաշտոնականից, ասեք, էլի:


http://www.chesspro.ru/

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ըստ իս, առաջին տախտակի վրա ոչ ոքի կլինի, համենայն դեպս Արոնյանը կրվել չունի, Գաբրիելի սկզբնախաղը ոնց որ տանը պատրաստված է: Շատ հետաքրքիր ա...մնացածն էլ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ:

----------


## Monk

> ով որ ստույգ ասի՝ ուրեմն խաբում ա… ամեն տուրից հետո ըստ ստատիստիկայի, վիճակահանության կամ եսիմինչի, որոշվում ա, թե ահջորդ տուրում ով ում հետ ա խաղալու


Մերսի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ըստ իս, առաջին տախտակի վրա ոչ ոքի կլինի, համենայն դեպս Արոնյանը կրվել չունի, Գաբրիելի սկզբնախաղը ոնց որ տանը պատրաստված է: Շատ հետաքրքիր ա...մնացածն էլ բան չեմ կարա ասեմ:


Սարգսյանի խաղը դզում ա: :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> http://www.chesspro.ru/


Էդ, հստակ լինկ տուր, սենց չեմ գտնում, ոնց բացեմ օնլայն խաղերը:

----------


## Taurus

http://www.chesspro.ru/chessonline/o...ndex_1394.html
հետո աջ կողմում ընտրի, որն ես ուզում, մի հատ էլ ռեֆռեսհ տւ կբերի :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ժողովուրդ, Սարգսյանի դիրքից բան եք հասկանում?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ժողովուրդ, Սարգսյանի դիրքից բան եք հասկանում?


Կրած մոմենտ ա:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Կրած մոմենտ ա:


Էս ինչի՞  սենց խաղաց: Ինչի՞ շախ տալուց առաջ e3-ի ձին չտարավ:

----------


## Gayl

> http://www.chesspro.ru/chessonline/o...ndex_1394.html
> հետո աջ կողմում ընտրի, որն ես ուզում, մի հատ էլ ռեֆռեսհ տւ կբերի


Գրանցվելը անպայման ա՞:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս ինչի՞  սենց խաղաց: Ինչի՞ շախ տալուց առաջ e3-ի ձին չտարավ:


Թագուհով խփում էր, հետո ձիով f3-ից շախ էր տալիս հետո d3:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արոնյանն ու Հակոբյանը աչքիս ոչ-ոքի անեն :Wink: 
Սարգսյանը ինչպես միշտ կրելուա :Hands Up:  :Tongue: 
Պետրոսյանն էլ ինչպես միշտ թվալուա,թե նիչյայա անում,բայց վերջում կրելու :Tongue: 
3-1 կրելու ենք :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կրած մոմենտ ա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Էս ինչի՞  սենց խաղաց: Ինչի՞ շախ տալուց առաջ e3-ի ձին չտարավ:


Գաբոյի 13-րդ քայլը գլուխգործոց էր: 
եթե դրա տեղը խաղար Փe3 դրան կհետևեր սևերի Թe3, հետո գալիսա Սևը գալիսա Ձf3+ թագավորը սպիտակ գնումա մենակ d1 ու հետևումա թագուհի d2 mat  :Love:

----------


## Taurus

> Գրանցվելը անպայման ա՞:


եթե ուզում ես Չաթում խոսաս պիտի գրանցվես

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Թագուհով խփում էր, հետո ձիով f3-ից շախ էր տալիս հետո d3:


Հա ինչքան ուզում էր, թող շախ տար: Էտ ընթացքում նավակը տանում էինք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արոնյանն ու Հակոբյանը աչքիս ոչ-ոքի անեն
> Սարգսյանը ինչպես միշտ կրելուա
> Պետրոսյանն էլ ինչպես միշտ թվալուա,թե նիչյայա անում,բայց վերջում կրելու
> 3-1 կրելու ենք


Լավ հաշվարկ էր: Տա աստված տենց էլ լինի: Թեկուզ ուզում եմ Արոնյանը Գելֆանդին հաղթի :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գաբոյի 13-րդ քայլը գլուխգործոց էր: 
> եթե դրա տեղը խաղար Փe3 դրան կհետևեր սևերի Թe3, հետո գալիսա Սևը գալիսա Ձf3+ թագավորը սպիտակ գնումա մենակ d1 ու հետևումա թագուհի d2 mat


Հա, ճիշտ ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա դզումաաա արդեն սկսել եմ ես էլ ջոգել ոնցոր  :Blush:

----------


## Monk

Սարգսյանը մի պահ լավ սեղմել էր, բայց իսրայելցին ոնց որ կարողացավ մի փոքր լավացնել իր վիճակը:   :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա ես էլ նկատեցի,որ Սարգսյանը գնալով բարդացնումա իրավիճակը :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չէ Սարգսյանինը նորմալա, էս պահին ոչ մեկ առավելություն չունի: Ի դեպ ես կասեի հակառակը որ մի պահ իրա վիճակը վատ էր իսկ հիմա հավասարվեց  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողոուրդ էս Գելֆանդը Ստալոնեի նմանա չէ? :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Արոնյանի վիճակն էլ դուրս չի գալիս, պռախադնոյ պեշկա ունի Գելֆանդը, պլյուս փղերը նունադաշտ են, էդ էլ լավ չի, հեսա մի-մի նավակ փոխեցին, արաաաաաաաաաա, պեշկեն տվեց Լևոնը :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արոնյանը ինչ որ գրոհումա: ոնց որ մի բանա մտածել  :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Արոնյանը ինչ որ գրոհումա: ոնց որ մի բանա մտածել


Հուսանք:

----------


## Monk

Մեկ-մեկ Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանի խաղն էլ նայեք :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ էս Արոնյանը ոնց որ մատ ա անում

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ժողովուրդ էս Արոնյանը ոնց որ մատ ա անում


Էդ ո՞նց ա մատա անում որ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Էդ ո՞նց ա մատա անում որ:


Նf4-g4 եթե Փf5, Նh4

----------


## Ուրվական

Հլը մի րոպե, եթե Արոնյանը նավակ էֆ 4 ա խաղում ու մատ ա դնում, Գելֆանդը ի՞նչ պտի անի, շատ-շատ փիղը՞ տա, բայց էդ էլ չի փրկում: Կարո՞ղ ա ինչ-որ բան լավ չեմ տեսնում :Think:  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Թագավորը խաղաց :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մեկդ ջոկեց ինչի Արոնյանը թագավոր h1 խաղա՞ց  :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Մեկդ ջոկեց ինչի Արոնյանը թագավոր h1 խաղա՞ց


Ախպեր, աչքիս էս մեր առաջին պարտությունն ա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հլը մի րոպե, եթե Արոնյանը նավակ էֆ 4 ա խաղում ու մատ ա դնում, Գելֆանդը ի՞նչ պտի անի, շատ-շատ փիղը՞ տա, բայց էդ էլ չի փրկում: Կարո՞ղ ա ինչ-որ բան լավ չեմ տեսնում
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Թագավորը խաղաց


Ես էլ էի տենց մտածում: Կարողա լավ չէնք տենում ինչ-որ բան? :Think: 

Բան չեմ հասկանում!!!!

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ճիշտ խաղաց

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ես էլ էի տենց մտածում: Կարողա լավ չէնք տենում ինչ-որ բան?


Ախպեր, պարզ ա թվում շատ, չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, բա որ էդ թագուհին տարավ քցեց էն անկյունը, էսքանը չէ՞ր մտածում: Չգիտեմ: Իսկ սենց պեշկա ա պակաս ու պարտված դիրք ա:

----------


## Արիացի

> ճիշտ խաղաց


Խի?

----------


## Ուրվական

Մի քանի քայլից Արոնյանը կհանձնվի երևի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ախպեր, աչքիս էս մեր առաջին պարտությունն ա:


Մի Կռռա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի քանի քայլից Արոնյանը կհանձնվի երևի:


Ի՜՜նչ հանձնվել :Angry2:  հաղթում ա

----------


## Արիացի

> Մի քանի քայլից Արոնյանը կհանձնվի երևի:


Ինչ հանձնվել? Հիմա թագուհի h5  անում:

----------


## Yevuk

Երեխեք, Պետրոսյանի դիրքը նայում եք? Դիրքը լավ չի, կարողա տարվի???? :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Բայց ինչի կհանձնվի է՞
Փիղը շատ լավ դիրքում ա

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՜՜նչ հանձնվել հաղթում ա


Ապեր սիրտս քցեց տենց հանաքներ մի արեք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Խի?


որտև քո ասած ձևով սևերը նավակը e4 կդներ, լավագույն դեպքում կլիներ նավակների փոխանակում, ու ծակ մտած թագավոր որ դեմի փղին էլ թ քայլից կուտեր ու մատ կաներ

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ինչ հանձնվել? Հիմա թագուհի h5  անում:


Չգիտեմ ինչքանով իմաստ ունի էդ քայլը: Եթե տենց խաղա, փիղ քաշում ա դեմը ու օդերը փակում ա: Չգիտեմ, ոչ-ոքիի ա գնում, բայց միանշանակ բան ասել չենք կարող :Think: :

Ավելացվել է 59 վայրկյան անց



> որտև քո ասած ձևով սևերը նավակը e4 կդներ, լավագույն դեպքում կլիներ նավակների փոխանակում, ու ծակ մտած թագավոր որ դեմի փղին էլ թ քայլից կուտեր ու մատ կաներ


ճիշտ ես, բացի դրանից կարար փղով պեշկեն ուտեր:

----------


## Արիացի

> Չգիտեմ ինչքանով իմաստ ունի էդ քայլը: Եթե տենց խաղա, փիղ քաշում ա դեմը ու օդերը փակում ա: Չգիտեմ, ոչ-ոքիի ա գնում, բայց միանշանակ բան ասել չենք կարող:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 59 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> ճիշտ ես, բացի դրանից կարար փղով պեշկեն ուտեր:


Եթե փիղը քաշի դեմը ձրի տանում ա:  Հլա որ մի քիչ անհանգիստ եմ սպասենք տենանք...

----------


## Ուրվական

> Եթե փիղը քաշի դեմը ձրի տանում ա:  Հլա որ մի քիչ անհանգիստ եմ սպասենք տենանք...


Ի՞նչն ա ձրի տանում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հիմա Արոնյանի միակ նորմալ քայլը ըստ ինձ թագուհին հ5 տանելնա :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հլը ուղեղդ աշխատացրու, ախպերս, դու պրծի, նայենք ինչ ենք անում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

f4 խաղաց :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ինչո՞վ ա Արոնյանի դիրքը վատ, որ խառնվել եք իրար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արոնյանինը 70 տոկոսով ոչ-ոքիա ինձ թվումա, սպասենք մյուսներին :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Գափո աչքիս կրում ա :Love:

----------


## REAL_ist

ժող են ժամանակը ինչի համարա?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տիկոն h5 ձիով խի վիլկա չարեց  :Angry2:

----------


## Yevuk

Պետրոսյանը տարվեց..... :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չարեց ու կորցրեց դիրքը պարտվեց  :Sad:  Դավայ տղեք ձեզ տենանք

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Գափոն կկրի

----------


## Արիացի

> Գափոն կկրի


Ես էլ եմ էդ հույսին: Օբշի կրված ենք :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես էլ եմ էդ հույսին: Օբշի կրված ենք


Խի՞ Հակոբյանի դիրքն էլ վատ չի, պռոստը ժամանակն ա քիչ :Sad:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Խի՞ Հակոբյանի դիրքն էլ վատ չի, պռոստը ժամանակն ա քիչ


Արոնյանի դիրքն էլ ա վատ, աչքիս պարտվում ենք :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Էս ժա,մանակի մոմենտները ո՞նց են հաշվում:
Նոր Գափոյի հակառակորդի մոտ 0 էր, հետո դարձավ 28:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Էս ժա,մանակի մոմենտները ո՞նց են հաշվում:
> Նոր Գափոյի հակառակորդի մոտ 0 էր, հետո դարձավ 28:


Ամեն քայլի համար իրան ժամանակ ա տրվում որոշակի: Հիմա եթե քայլը անում ա տրամադրված ժամանակից շուտ, բնականաբար ավելանում ա իր ընդհանուր ժամանակը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ամեն քայլի համար իրան ժամանակ ա տրվում որոշակի: Հիմա եթե քայլը անում ա տրամադրված ժամանակից շուտ, բնականաբար ավելանում ա իր ընդհանուր ժամանակը:


28 րոպեո՞վ :Shok: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Արոնյանը տեսա՞ք ինչ արեց: :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Քառասուն քայլից հետո ժամանակը ավելանում է 30րոպեով: Գումարած ամեն քայլի համար ասենք կամ 30 կամ 60 վյրկ:
Գաբին կաշվից դուրս է գալիս, պիտի կրի: Տենանք ոնց է ստացվում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քառասուն քայլից հետո ժամանակը ավելանում է 30րոպեով: Գումարած ամեն քայլի համար ասենք կամ 30 կամ 60 վյրկ:
> Գաբին կաշվից դուրս է գալիս, պիտի կրի: Տենանք ոնց է ստացվում:


Լեւոնի դիրքն էլ ա լավը:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեւոնի դիրքն էլ ա լավը:


Շատ շատ ոչ ոքի:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շատ շատ ոչ ոքի:


+1, մաքսիմում...

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղեք, բայց սրանք հլը ոչ ռուսների հետ են խաղացել, ոչ ուկրաինացիների, նենց որ հլը շանս ունենք, կարծում եմ :Think: :

----------


## Արիացի

> Տղեք, բայց սրանք հլը ոչ ռուսների հետ են խաղացել, ոչ ուկրաինացիների, նենց որ հլը շանս ունենք, կարծում եմ:


Շանս միշտ էլ ունենք: Եթե պարտվենք էլ մեկ ա մյուս երկուսը հաղթելու դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք: Բայց չեմ ուզում Իսրայելին պարտվենք !!!!!!! :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> Շանս միշտ էլ ունենք: Եթե պարտվենք էլ մեկ ա մյուս երկուսը հաղթելու դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք: Բայց չեմ ուզում Իսրայելին պարտվենք !!!!!!!


Եթե իրանք Ռուսներին ու Ուկրայնիացիներին կրեն մենք էլ  և մենք էլ երկուսին հաղթենք էլի Չեմպիոն կլինե՞նք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արոնյանը չոտկի նիչյա ա

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
խի ենք է պարտվել: Ի՜՜, Կրելու ենք:  :Angry2:   :Goblin:

----------


## Արիացի

> Եթե իրանք Ռուսներին ու Ուկրայնիացիներին կրեն մենք էլ  և մենք էլ երկուսին հաղթենք էլի Չեմպիոն կլինե՞նք:


Հենց էդ ա ռուսներին կամ ուկրներին ոնց էլ լինի չեն կարա հաղթեն միաժամանակ: Ոնց էլ լինի մեկի հետ ոչ-ոքի կանեն: Թեկուզ հրեաներից ով ա բան հասկանում? :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սլովակիայի կազմում Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը հաղթանակա տոնել :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենց էդ ա ռուսներին կամ ուկրներին ոնց էլ լինի չեն կարա հաղթեն միաժամանակ: Ոնց էլ լինի մեկի հետ ոչ-ոքի կանեն: Թեկուզ հրեաներից ով ա բան հասկանում?


Պարզ է,բայց եթե մեր նման կարողացան հաղթել ուրեմն մենք զրկվում ենք չեմպիոն լինելուց,գոնե հիմա ոչ ոքի խաղանք:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ջոգում եք Գաբին ինչ կայֆեր ա անում :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լևոնը կրվավ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Արիացի

Արոնյանը պարտվեց :Sad:  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Քանի որ չեմ կարծում,թե Հակոբյանը կհաղթի,ուրեմն էս խաղում մենք ամենայն հավանականությամբ պարտված ենք: Ավելի լավա սկսենք ուշադրություն դարձնել մյուս խաղերին:
Ուրախալիա,որ Գերմանիան 1-ը պարտվելու եզրինա:
Առայժմ Ռուսաստանը պարտվումա Ուկրաինային

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ի՜՜՜՜ Լյով :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Բայց ինչի սենց եղավ  :Cray: 
Ես հենց սկսում եմ ինչ որ խաղի հետևել, մերոնք տարվում են  :Tomato:

----------


## Gayl

> Ջոգում եք Գաբին ինչ կայֆեր ա անում


Կարող ա ոչ ոքի վերջացնենք ընդհանուր հաշիվը:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ պարտված ենք: Բայց չեմպիոն դառնալու շանսերը մեծ են: Համենայն դեպս Իսրայելը հլա ռուսների կամ ուկրաինացիների հետ խաղալու ա: Ու եթե ոչ ոքի անի մենք էլ հաղթենք, մեր լրացուցիչ միավորները լավն են: Լավ սպասենք հետագա խաղերին: Կարևորը տղերքը չընկճվեն ու մյուս խաղերը վստահ խաղան:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց ինչի սենց եղավ 
> Ես հենց սկսում եմ ինչ որ խաղի հետևել, մերոնք տարվում են


Սաղ դու ես մեղավոր :Angry2:

----------


## Dayana

> Բայց ինչի սենց եղավ 
> Ես հենց սկսում եմ ինչ որ խաղի հետևել, մերոնք տարվում են


դու էլ մի հետևի  :Sad:  պապաս ջղայանցավ   :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս Հակոբյանենք կայֆավատ են լինում: Նեռվերս գնաց, ոնց որ 5 տարեկանների շախմատ լինի: Վերջին 40 քայլից 30 իրանց մարդա իրանց մի նավակով էշէշ ֆռում են դաշտով  :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> Էս Հակոբյանենք կայֆավատ են լինում: Նեռվերս գնաց, ոնց որ ջ տարեկանների շաղմատ լինի: Վերջին 40 քայլից 30 իրանց մարդա իրանց մի նավակով էշէշ ֆռում են դաշտով


Հրեաների ներվերն են ուտում… :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ազերիները էլ են պարտվելու եզրին :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս Հակոբյանենք կայֆավատ են լինում: Նեռվերս գնաց, ոնց որ 5 տարեկանների շախմատ լինի: Վերջին 40 քայլից 30 իրանց մարդա իրանց մի նավակով էշէշ ֆռում են դաշտով


Հա էլի :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց
Գափոն կրեց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Հալալ ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Գաբրիելը հաղթեց: Ուրիշ տղայա էլի: Ափսոս Լևոնը պադվադիտ արեց: Բայց ոչինչ, վաղը տղերքը կհարթեն:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գաբրիելը կրեց :Hands Up: 
Բայց դե Հակոբյանը ձև չունի կրելու... երևի :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գաբրիելը կրեց
> Բայց դե Հակոբյանը ձև չունի կրելու... երևի


Հակոբյանը նիչյա ա լինելու
2.5:1.5 :Sad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հակոբյանը զայրացնումա: Ասա կրված եմ գնա հանգստացի, պատրաստվի վաղվան  :Angry2:  օգւտ չկա նիչյա կլինի թե կպարտվես:

Հիմա տղերք ու աղջկերք ինչ որ մեկը կբացատրի թե այս քայլում ոնց կարելիա խաղալ Ձe4, Ձh5 Ակնհայտ ու տրամաբանական քայլի փոխարեն:  :Sad:  Տիգրանը Էս քայլում սխալվեց, մի քանի քայլից էլ մրցակիցը առավելություն ստացավ ու Տիգրանը հանձնվեց:
Բախտներս բերեց որ Գերմանիան ոչոքի խաղաց: Այսինքն եթե իսրայելը ոչոքի խաղա իսկ մենք հաղթենք կունենանք հավասար միավորներ, բայց բերգերի ավելի բարձր գործակից

----------


## Արիացի

Կարանք հանդիպենք շախմատի տանը ու պարտիաները վերլուծենք

----------


## Սամվել

Վսյո Ոչ ոքի

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հակոբյանը զայրացնումա: Ասա կրված եմ գնա հանգստացի, պատրաստվի վաղվան  օգւտ չկա նիչյա կլինի թե կպարտվես:
> 
> Հիմա տղերք ու աղջկերք ինչ որ մեկը կբացատրի թե այս քայլում ոնց կարելիա խաղալ Ձe4, Ձh5 Ակնհայտ ու տրամաբանական քայլի փոխարեն:  Տիգրանը Էս քայլում սխալվեց, մի քանի քայլից էլ մրցակիցը առավելություն ստացավ ու Տիգրանը հանձնվեց:
> Բախտներս բերեց որ Գերմանիան ոչոքի խաղաց: Այսինքն եթե իսրայելը ոչոքի խաղա իսկ մենք հաղթենք կունենանք հավասար միավորներ, բայց բերգերի ավելի բարձր գործակից


Գլուխս չի աշխատում, բայց ոնց նայում եմ, չեմ կարում քեզ բացատրեմ: Նայի, Ներս, եթե տենց ա խաղում, մաքսիմում կարա հրեա շախմատիստը խաղա Թ c7, որ ասենք մի նավակը փոխի ձիու ու փղի հետ, բայց էդ դեպքում էլ տեսա, որ սպիտակների ձին ա մնում հարվածի տակ, նենց որ ամեն դեպքում որակ ավել էր մնում: Չեմ հասկանում :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հակոբյանը զայրացնումա: Ասա կրված եմ գնա հանգստացի, պատրաստվի վաղվան  օգւտ չկա նիչյա կլինի թե կպարտվես:
> 
> Հիմա տղերք ու աղջկերք ինչ որ մեկը կբացատրի թե այս քայլում ոնց կարելիա խաղալ Ձe4, Ձh5 Ակնհայտ ու տրամաբանական քայլի փոխարեն:  Տիգրանը Էս քայլում սխալվեց, մի քանի քայլից էլ մրցակիցը առավելություն ստացավ ու Տիգրանը հանձնվեց:
> Բախտներս բերեց որ Գերմանիան ոչոքի խաղաց: Այսինքն եթե իսրայելը ոչոքի խաղա իսկ մենք հաղթենք կունենանք հավասար միավորներ, բայց բերգերի ավելի բարձր գործակից


Նայի ապեր, *1.* ...Ձի h5 *2*. Նg5+ h6:g5 *3.*Թ:g5+ Աh8 *4.* Թ:h5+... հետո արքան կարա գնա g7 կամ g8. երկու դեպքում էլ մատ է հետեւում Թh7 վանդակից:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Նայի ապեր, *1.* ...Ձի h5 *2*. Նg5+ h6:g5 *3.*Թ:g5+ Աh8 *4.* Թ:h5+... հետո արքան կարա գնա g7 կամ g8. երկու դեպքում էլ մատ է հետեւում Թh7 վանդակից:


Թh7 վանդակից որ շախ տա, բա թագուհին ինչո՞վ ա պաշտպանված լինում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Թh7 վանդակից որ շախ տա, բա թագուհին ինչո՞վ ա պաշտպանված լինում:


d3-ի փղով

----------


## Ուրվական

Հիմա վիճակը սենց ա. էգուց խաղում են Իսրայել-Ուկրաինա, Հայաստան-Գերմանիա:
Ենթադրենք հաղթում ենք Գերմանիային: Ուկրաինայի նկատմամբ լինում ենք +2, Իսրայելի նկատմամբ՝ +1: Իրանց խաղում հնարավոր ա հետևյալը.
*ա. ոչ-ոքի.* Մենք ունենում ենք +1Ուկրաինայի նկատմամբ և հավասար Իսրայելին: Իսրայելի Բերգերի գործակիցը լինում է 250.5: Մեր Բերգերի գործակիցը լինում է 250: Պետք է հաջորդ խաղը հաղթենք ու հուսանք, որ Իսրայելը չի հաղթի, որ մենք չեմպիոն դառնանք:
*բ. հաղթում է Իսրայելը.* Լինում ենք -1 Իսրայելի նկատմամբ: Համարյա շանս չի մնում: Պետք է հաջորդ խաղը հաղթենք ու հուսանք, որ Իսրայելը կպարտվի:
*գ. հաղթում է Ուկրաինան.* Լինում ենք հավասար Ուկրաինայի հետ, մեր Բերգերը դե 250 ա, իսկ Ուկրաինայինը կլինի 263.5: Պետք է հաջորդ խաղը հաղթենք ու հուսանք, որ Ուկրաինան չի հաղթի:

Այսպիսով, մեր թիմի հաղթանակի շանսը ձգտում է զրոյի: 
Ցավոք...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> d3-ի փղով


d3-ի փղի ու Թh7-ի հենց մեջտեղում գտնվում է f5-ի զինվորը:

----------


## Taurus

Պետք չի էտքան մտածել, հիմա պետք ա ուղղակի հաղթել Սերբերին ու տեսնենք իննչ կլինի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս...  :Sad:  Շատ մոտ էր չեմպիոնությունը... Կարևորը տղեքը չընկճվեն ու վերջին 2 տուրերում հաղթեն,մնացածը արդեն մրցակիցներից թող կախված լինի :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ափսոս...  Շատ մոտ էր չեմպիոնությունը... Կարևորը տղեքը չընկճվեն ու վերջին 2 տուրերում հաղթեն,մնացածը արդեն մրցակիցներից թող կախված լինի


Ընդ որում հաղթելու դեպքում, չեմպիոնության շանսերը մեծ են: Մեր Բերգերը ներկա դրությամբ ամենաբարձրն ա: Մի 15 կետով բարձր ա մնացածից: Ու էսօր էլ մեր բոլոր մրցակիցները, ում որ հաղթել ենք հիմնականում իրենցից թույլ թիմերի հետ են խաղում ու մեծ հավանականությամբ էսօր էլի մի 15 կետով կբարձրանա: Եթե մենք սերբերին հաղթում ենք, իսկ հրեաները ոչ-ոքի են անում կամ պարտվում են ուկրաինացիներին, ապա մենք հաստատ առաջինն ենք: Ու վերջին տուրում հաղթանակի դեպքում հաստատ չեմպիոն ենք: Եվ ուրեմն ամեն ինչ մեր տղերքի ձեռքին ա: Հաղթում են, մի 80 տոկոսով չեմպիոն ենք:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Էսօրվա խաղի մասին էլ, ինձ թվում ա Լյովը ու Տիկոն երեկվանից հետո էսօր ջղայնությունը թափելու են սերբերի վրա ու հաղթելու են, դե իսկ Վլադիկն ու Գաբրիելը ինչպես միշտ հաղթելու են: :Hands Up:  Հետևաբար մինիմում 4:0 ունենք  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> d3-ի փղի ու Թh7-ի հենց մեջտեղում գտնվում է f5-ի զինվորը:


Հա դե էտ դեպում էլ զինվորը մի քայլ առաջ կգներ ու փղով շախ կտար, հետո նոր իմ ասածը, նույն բանը չի՞:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մենք կրում ենք, մնումա Ուկրաինան հանկարծ չկրվի

----------


## Արիացի

Հա ինձ էլ ա տենց թվում: Մենակ Տիկոյի դիրքը մի քիչ դուրս չի գալիս, բայց ոնց որ ընդհանուր նորմալա:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հակոբյանը հաստատ կրածա, Լևոնի դիրքը շաաատ լավնա, իսկ Գաբրիելը մինիմումը նիչյա կանի, նենց որ կրել ենք հաստատ ես Ուկրաինան եմ նայում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Երեկ կապս շատ լավ էր, բոլոր խաղերը միաժամանակ նայում էի, իսկ էսօր մի քիչ էն չի:
Ընթացքում ով որ խաղը նայում ա, թող մեկնաբանի էլի կամ նորություններ ասի:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կարյակինը հաստատ կրումա, Իվանչուկի դիրքը շաաատ լավնա մի 90 տոկոս կրելու ա, աչքիս մեր ուզածովա սաղ ստացվում :Hands Up: , ուղղակի ես չգիտեմ եթե Ուկրաինան կրի կարողա իրենց Բերգերի գործակիցը բարձր լինի ավելի մերինից :Think: , չնայած չեմ կարծում 27 կետով ավելա մերը

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կարյակինը հաստատ կրումա, Իվանչուկի դիրքը շաաատ լավնա մի 90 տոկոս կրելու ա, աչքիս մեր ուզածովա սաղ ստացվում, ուղղակի ես չգիտեմ եթե Ուկրաինան կրի կարողա իրենց Բերգերի գործակիցը բարձր լինի ավելի մերինից, չնայած չեմ կարծում 27 կետով ավելա մերը


Ստեղ մի պահ էլ կա, էդ Բերգերի գործակիցը անընդհատ փոխվում ա, քանի որ եթե ասենք մենք Ռուսներին կրել ենք, հիմա որ Ռուսները կրում են, մեր Բերգերը ավտոմատ թռնում ա վերև: Նենց որ մենակ տուրի ավարտից հետո պարզ կլնի: Բայց ստեղ իդեալականը ոչ-ոքին ա մեր համար, տենց չի՞ :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ստեղ մի պահ էլ կա, էդ Բերգերի գործակիցը անընդհատ փոխվում ա, քանի որ եթե ասենք մենք Ռուսներին կրել ենք, հիմա որ Ռուսները կրում են, մեր Բերգերը ավտոմատ թռնում ա վերև: Նենց որ մենակ տուրի ավարտից հետո պարզ կլնի: Բայց ստեղ իդեալականը ոչ-ոքին ա մեր համար, տենց չի՞


Հա իդեալականը ոչ ոքինա, բայց ինչքան էլ փոխվի 27-ը ահագին մեծ թիվա չեմ կարծում որ էտ կարգի փոխվի որ մեզ անցնեն, սկսենք ռուսներին ու ազերիներին :LOL:  :LOL:  էլ բալետ անել  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հա իմ կարծիքով էլ ոչ ոքին իդեալական ա: Էտ դեպքում միավորներով Իսրայելին կհավասարվենք, բայց դե քանի որ ինքը միշտ թույլ մրցակիցների հետ ա խաղացել, հետեւաբար իրա Բերգերի գործակիցը քիչ կլինի:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Եթե նիչյա լինի ու մերոնք հաղթեն, մեր Բերգերին 14 միավոր կավելանա, Իսրայելին՝ 8:

----------


## Արիացի

Հա, ես մանրամասն հաշվել եմ: Մենք եթե հաղթենք իսկ Իսրայելը չհաղթի մինիմում մի 20-ով մեր Բերգերը իրանցից անցնում ա: Մեր մրցակիցները էսօր թույլերի հետ են ու մի քանիսը նույնիսկ Իսրայելի մրցակիցների հետ, ասենք Ադրբեջանը Եգիպտոսի հետ ա ու եթե հաղթի մերը ավելանում ա Իսրայելինը` ոչ, հետո Մոլդովան ա Շվեդիայի հետ: Նենց որ սաղ տոչնի ա: Սպասենք տղերքի հաղթանակին: :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Արոնյանը դմբցրեց: Ասի չէ ջղայնությունը խեղճ սերբի վրայա թափելու :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լևոնը կրեց: :Hands Up:  :Yes:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ապրի Լեւոնը, մալադեց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Սարգսյանը նիչյա խաղաց, բայց օբշիյով կրած ենք:

----------


## Ռեդ

Վերջապես Արոնյանը մի անգամ կրեց  :Mda:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ինչ-որ մեկը կարա՞ Գափոյի խաղը մեկնաբանի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչ-որ մեկը կարա՞ Գափոյի խաղը մեկնաբանի:


Դե նիչյա արեց հանգիստ: Շատ լարվել պետք չի: Մեկա կրած ենք:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե նիչյա արեց հանգիստ: Շատ լարվել պետք չի: Մեկա կրած ենք:


Տեսա, որ նիչյա արեց, ուղղակի խաղը չհասկացա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Տեսա, որ նիչյա արեց, ուղղակի խաղը չհասկացա:


Խաղ սկի չկար էլ առանց լարվելու պրծցրեց: Ուղղակի արդեն սովոր էինք, որ Գաբոն պտի կրի: Սենց մի քիչ անսովոր ա :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Տենում եք Վլադիկը ինչ ա անում: Հեսա հանձնվելու ա մրցակիցը :Ok:

----------


## Dayana

> Խաղ սկի չկար էլ առանց լարվելու պրծցրեց: Ուղղակի արդեն սովոր էինք, որ Գաբոն պտի կրի: Սենց մի քիչ անսովոր ա


հա , խուճուճ խաղ էր, բան չհասկացա  :Xeloq:  
իսկ այ Պետրոսյանի վիճակը կարծես թե դուրս չի գալիս  :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արոնյանը իրանը ասեց :Hands Up: 
Հակոբյանի դիրքը ահագին լավնա, մեծ հավանականությամբ կկրի… 
իսկ այ Տիկոն...  :Think:  Դուրս չի գալիս, մի հատ փիղ ավել ունի, բայց միանգամից 3 զինվոր պակաս

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> հա , խուճուճ խաղ էր, բան չհասկացա  
> իսկ այ Պետրոսյանի վիճակը կարծես թե դուրս չի գալիս


Հա տխուր ա Պետրոսյանի վիճակը :Sad:

----------


## Dayana

> Հա տխուր ա Պետրոսյանի վիճակը


մի ձևի իրա քայլերը չեմ հասկանում  :Sad:  գոնե ոչ-ոքի անի  :Sad:

----------


## Արիացի

Չէ Տիկոն էլ ա լավ: Նայեք նրա ձիուն ինչ օր ա քցել: Խաղից դուրս վիճակում ա հայտնվել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կրամնիկը նիչյա խաղաց: Ռուսների մոտ լոմկված վիճակ ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես շախմատից բան չեմ հասկանում, օլիմպիադային էլ համարյա չեմ հետևել: Ինձ բացատրեք, խնդրում եմ, հիմա մեր վիճակը ոնց ա, ինչքան ա մնում վերջին ու ինչ ա պետք, որ հաղթենք  :Smile: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես շախմատից բան չեմ հասկանում, օլիմպիադային էլ համարյա չեմ հետևել: Ինձ բացատրեք, խնդրում եմ, հիմա մեր վիճակը ոնց ա, ինչքան ա մնում վերջին ու ինչ ա պետք, որ հաղթենք :


Որ Իսրայելի Ուկրաինայի հետ նիչյա խաղա, մանացածը մեր տղերքը կանեն:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Կրամնիկը նիչյա խաղաց: Ռուսների մոտ լոմկված վիճակ ա:


Լավ ա գոնե Դիման կրեց:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Տիկոյի դիրքը զգալի լավացավ, կարող ա դաժե կրի:

----------


## Արիացի

Հա Տիկոն լավացրեց: Հաղթելու ա: Մրցակցի սաղ պեշկեքը հարվածի տակ են:

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց
Իվանչուկ-Գելֆանդ ոչ-ոքի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա Տիկոն լավացրեց: Հաղթելու ա: Մրցակցի սաղ պեշկեքը հարվածի տակ են:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց
> Իվանչուկ-Գելֆանդ ոչ-ոքի


Հիմա էլ Տիկոյի դիրքը վատացավ :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տիգրանը վատ խաղաց:  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 42 վայրկյան անց
Պիտի Հակոբյանն անպայման կրի…

----------


## Երվանդ

Հանգիստ հանգիստ ժող Տիկոյի ոչ ոքին նաղդա :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հանգիստ հանգիստ ժող Տիկոյի ոչ ոքին նաղդա


Չէի ասի... այսինքն կարող ա. շատ խորը չեմ վերլուծել, քանի որ մի քանի խաղի եմ հետեւում, բայց ընդհանուր Տիկոյի վիճակը դուրս չի գալիս:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կարյակին-Ռոյզ նիչյա:

----------


## Արիացի

Հրեաները կարողա հաղթեն :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մնաց թ զույգ Ուկրաինա-իսրայելում, գոնե դրանք էլ նիչյա անեն…
Ոնցա էդ խաղերում վիճակը՞ Մեկդ նայում եք՞ :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լա՜վն էր… :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

> Մնաց թ զույգ Ուկրաինա-իսրայելում, գոնե դրանք էլ նիչյա անեն…
> Ոնցա էդ խաղերում վիճակը՞ Մեկդ նայում եք՞


Խառն ա: Ինչ ասես կարա լինի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Տիկոն ոնց որ ուզում ա մեզ զարմացնի:

----------


## Արիացի

Վլադիկը 2 զինվոր ավել ա, բայց նավակային վերջնախաղա: Երևի կհաղթի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խառն ա: Ինչ ասես կարա լինի:


Ես էլ նայեցի, խառն ա վիճակը: Հեսա մի քիչ ուշադիր նայեմ, ասեմ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

ձին պիտի խաղա…

Ավելացվել է 53 վայրկյան անց
վայ, չէ արա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե Տիկոն նիչյեն պահեց կրած ենք :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վսյո Հակոբյանը կրածի հաշիվ ա, 4-ը 2-ի դեմ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ձին պիտի խաղա…


Ձին չի կարա խաղա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վսյո Հակոբյանը կրածի հաշիվ ա, 4-ը 2-ի դեմ:


3-ը, որքանով որ նկատում եմ...

Բարլուս տղերք :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ձին չի կարա խաղա:


Morpheus_NS, էս շախմատ ես՞ նայում. թե խմբագրում ես… :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> 3-ը, որքանով որ նկատում եմ...
> 
> Բարլուս տղերք


Բարև, հա, ճիշտ ես, Վարպետ ջան: :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հակոբյանը ի՞նչ արեց  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 3-ը, որքանով որ նկատում եմ...
> 
> Բարլուս տղերք


Բարև, հա, ճիշտ ես, Վարպետ ջան: :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ուկրաինայի վիճակը ավելի լավ ա, քան Իսրայելինը: 
Հուսադրող ա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դեռ խաղումա Հակոբյանը, երևի կհաղթի:  :Smile: 
չնայած էս վերջին իրա քայլը չհասկացա :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ուկրաինայի վիճակը ավելի լավ ա, քան Իսրայելինը: 
> Հուսադրող ա:


4-րդ խաղատախտակը հաստատ նիչյա ա… :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Morpheus_NS, էս շախմատ ես՞ նայում. թե խմբագրում ես…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Բարև, հա, ճիշտ ես, Վարպետ ջան:


Մտածածս խաղաց Տիկոն: Վատ չի իրա վիճակը, ես կասեի դաժե լավ ա :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> 4-րդ խաղատախտակը հաստատ նիչյա ա…


Էտ միանշանակ չի:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Հակոբյանը կարա շախ տա ու պեշկեն տանի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մտածածս խաղաց Տիկոն: Վատ չի իրա վիճակը, ես կասեի դաժե լավ ա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Էտ միանշանակ չի:


Լու՞րջ: :Jpit: Լավ, է՜: Եթե մի բան ասում ենք էն էլ խաղի մասին, էն էլ շախմատի, էն էլ միջնախաղում՝ գրեթե, դա չի նշանակում, որ միանշանակ մեր ասածով է լինելու:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մտածածս խաղաց Տիկոն: Վատ չի իրա վիճակը, ես կասեի դաժե լավ ա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Էտ միանշանակ չի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Հակոբյանը կարա շախ տա ու պեշկեն տանի:


Հա հետո? ինքնել հետո շախ կտա ու մեր պեշկեն կտանի :Wink: , հիմա Հակոբյանը մտածումա տենց անի թե զինվորները առաջ տա

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Հակոբյանը կարա շախ տա ու պեշկեն տանի:


Հետո նույն բանը Դրագանը կանի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լու՞րջ:Լավ, է՜: Եթե մի բան ասում ենք էն էլ խաղի մասին, էն էլ շախմատի, էն էլ միջնախաղում՝ գրեթե, դա չի նշանակում, որ միանշանակ մեր ասածով է լինելու:


Որ ասեցիր ձիով կխաղա, գրեցի որ նավակով պետք է նստի առաջացող պեշկի վրա: Մի քիչ հետո ջնջեցի գրածս: Ինձ թվաց խմբագրելը էտ նկատի ունեիր:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա հետո? ինքնել հետո շախ կտա ու մեր պեշկեն կտանի, հիմա Հակոբյանը մտածումա տենց անի թե զինվորները առաջ տա


Երվանդ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հետո նույն բանը Դրագանը կանի:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց իրա պեշկեքը, ավելի ճիշտ արդեն պեշկան կթուլանա:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հակոբյանը կրեց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , կրինք :Hands Up: , ոնց որ միհատ ցանր բեռ ընկներ ուսերիցս :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

կրած ա… :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Հակոբյանը հաղթում ա: :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

էս Դրագանն էլ փրփուրներից ա կախվում: Այ ախպեր՜, դու սերբ ես՞, թե ալբանացի…

----------


## Վարպետ

:Viannen 15:  Կարաք ասեք` Հակոբյանը Դրագանին ինչ ա անում?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> էս Դրագանն էլ փրփուրներից ա կախվում: Այ ախպեր՜, դու սերբ ես՞, թե ալբանացի…


Հա իրոք, տենաս ինչի հույսով ա խաղում: :Angry2:

----------


## Արիացի

Հաղթեց!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մնաց ուկրները նորմալ խաղան:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վերջ, արդեն պաշտոնապես հաղթեց Հակոբյանը; :Hands Up: 
Իսրայելի խաղերին հետեւենք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հակոբյանը հաղթեեեեեեեեեեեեցցցցց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Սպասենք Իսրայել-Ուկրաինային: Մենակ եվրեյները չկրեն :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Տիկոն հեսա երեւի կհանձնվի:
Մյուս խաղին էր սպասում:

----------


## Արիացի

Էս Վոլոկտինը երևի հաղթի:

----------


## Երվանդ

Իսրայելը լավագույն դեպքում ոչ ոքի կխաղա, ես արդեն Չինաստանն եմ նայում եթե չինացիք կրեն մեր հետ են խաղալու վերջին տուրում , շաաաատ ավելի գերադասելիա Անգլիան կրի , որ իրանց հետ խաղանք, բայց չինացիք առավելություն ունեն :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Տիգրանի գործերը լավ չեն...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տիգրանի գործերը լավ չեն...


Տիկոն չգիտեմ ինչին ա սպասում: Էս մի ժամ ա մտածում ա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսրայելը լավագույն դեպքում ոչ ոքի կխաղա, ես արդեն Չինաստանն եմ նայում եթե չինացիք կրեն մեր հետ են խաղալու վերջին տուրում , շաաաատ ավելի գերադասելիա Անգլիան կրի , որ իրանց հետ խաղանք, բայց չինացիք առավելություն ունեն


Չինացիներին էլ, անգլիացիներին էլ կկրենք: Պրոբլեմ չի:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չինացիներին էլ, անգլիացիներին էլ կկրենք: Պրոբլեմ չի:


Ճինացիք ռեյտինգով 3-րդ են ու մենք իրանց հետ ավանդաբար դժվար ենք խաղում :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

Տիկոն նիչյա ա նախապատրաստում ոնց որ :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Վոլոկիտինը զինվոր տարավ, կարողա կրի :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ճինացիք ռեյտինգով 3-րդ են ու մենք իրանց հետ ավանդաբար դժվար ենք խաղում


Անցած օլիմպիադային լավ էլ հաղթել ենք:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ուկրաինացիք կրելու են հաստատ, տենաս դրանց Բերգերը ինչքան կլինի :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

Ուկրաինացիք առնվազն ոչ-ոքի երկուսն էլ ունեն: Մտածում են կրելու մասին:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ուկրաինացիք կրելու են հաստատ, տենաս դրանց Բերգերը ինչքան կլինի


Հա ես էլ էի էտ նայում: Մի խաղը նիչյա կլինի, մեկը կհաղթեն:
Ինձ թվում ա, ավելի ճիշտ գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում մերից շատ չի լինի իրանց Բերգերը:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ուկրաինացիք կրելու են հաստատ, տենաս դրանց Բերգերը ինչքան կլինի


Մինչև էս տուրը 20 կետով պակաս էր, նենց որ հասնելու ձև չունեն:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հիմա մեր համար Ուկրաինայի հաղթելն ա լա՞վ, թե ոչ ոքին

----------


## Վարպետ

Թող նիչյա անեն էլի... Տիկոն մեղք ա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հիմա մեր համար Ուկրաինայի հաղթելն ա լա՞վ, թե ոչ ոքին


Համարյա նույնն ա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հիմա մեր համար Ուկրաինայի հաղթելն ա լա՞վ, թե ոչ ոքին


Մեր համար լավը վաղվա մեր հաղթելն ա ու էսօր Իսրայելի չհաղթելը :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մինչև էս տուրը 20 կետով պակաս էր, նենց որ հասնելու ձև չունեն:


Չէ, ստեղ նուրբ պահ կա: Մենք հրեաներին կրվել ենք, իրանք` կրել: Եթե կրեն էլի: Նիչյա եմ ուզում, ահավոր եմ ուզում նիչյա:

----------


## Արիացի

Էս Տիկոն ինչ ա անում? Չի ուզում պարտվի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Թող նիչյա անեն էլի... Տիկոն մեղք ա:


Տիկոն իրա ELO-ի համար ա անհանգստանում, թե չէ արխային կարար հանձնվեր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տիկոն աչքիս նիչյա ա անում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ, ստեղ նուրբ պահ կա: Մենք հրեաներին կրվել ենք, իրանք` կրել: Եթե կրեն էլի: Նիչյա եմ ուզում, ահավոր եմ ուզում նիչյա:


Վարպետ ջան եթե հոգեբանական մոմենտն ես ասում, էտ ուրիշ, եթե միավորների համար ես անհանգստանում, ապա հանգիստ կաց, սաղ նորմալ ա:

----------


## ministr

Նիչյա կանի ոնց որ թե...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չէ, ստեղ նուրբ պահ կա: Մենք հրեաներին կրվել ենք, իրանք` կրել: Եթե կրեն էլի: Նիչյա եմ ուզում, ահավոր եմ ուզում նիչյա:


Համենայն դեպս Վայլուրով ասին մենք առաջին տեղը կլինենք եթե Ուկրաինան չկրվի :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Չէ, ստեղ նուրբ պահ կա: Մենք հրեաներին կրվել ենք, իրանք` կրել: Եթե կրեն էլի: Նիչյա եմ ուզում, ահավոր եմ ուզում նիչյա:


Դե բայց մերն էլ Սերբերի միավորների քանակով աճելու ա: Նենց որ հաստատ առաջինն ենք, եթե Իսրայելը չհաղթի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Տիկոյի խաղից նիչյաի հոտ ա գալիս:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ոչ-ոքի… :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ոնց որ կրվումա բայց...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

աաաաաաաաա՜, երբա պրծնելու, թող նիչյա անի պրծնի  :Huh:

----------


## Երվանդ

Jones Gavain C այ սրան ենք սաղովի բալետ անում եթե ոչ ոքի արեց մենք մի 99 տոկոս օլիմպիական կրկնակի չեմպիոն ենք դառնում :Hands Up:

----------


## ministr

Չե մալադեց տղեն նիչյա արեց

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ժողովուրդ չգիտեմ, խի, բայց սաղից շատը Տիկոյի նիչյաից ուրախացա: Մարդը վիզ դրեց, հալալ ա: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Դզեց... :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Տիկոն ոչ-ոքի արեց: Ուզածին հասավ: Հալալա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> աաաաաաաաա՜, երբա պրծնելու, թող նիչյա անի պրծնի


 :LOL: 
Բա ՈՒկրաինա- Իսրայերլը՞ :Tongue: : Երկու խաղ հըլը կա… :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Jones Gavain C այ սրան ենք սաղովի բալետ անում եթե ոչ ոքի արեց մենք մի 99 տոկոս օլիմպիական կրկնակի չեմպիոն ենք դառնում


Էտ էլ նիչյա կլինի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

3-րդ խաղատախտակի վրա հաղթեցին ուկրաինացիները

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 3-րդ խաղատախտակի վրա հաղթեցին ուկրաինացիները


Ո՞նց :Shok:  Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր:

----------


## Արիացի

Ուկրաինացիները ոնց որ հաղթում են: :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ո՞նց Ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր:


Չասացի՞… :Wink:

----------


## Արիացի

Ուկրաինացին հաղթեց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

4-րդն էլ ա շատ մոտ հաղթանակին

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ուկրաինացին հաղթեց


Դե ինչ, արդեն բոլորիս կարելի է շնորհավորել հաջող շախմատային օրվա կապակցությամբ: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Շաաաատ մոտ ենք 2-րդ ոսկուն: :Hands Up: 
Եվ ինչպես կասեր տավարիշչ Ստալինը՝
Ուռա՜՜՜ բարեկամներ, ուռաաա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

Էս 4-րդը չի խաղում, թե իմ մոտ ա սխալ ցույց տալիս? Մի կես ժամա նույն դիրքն ա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս 4-րդը չի խաղում, թե իմ մոտ ա սխալ ցույց տալիս? Մի կես ժամա նույն դիրքն ա:


Վերջին քայլ եղել ա Թc2

----------


## Արիացի

Իմ մոտ էլ ա էդ: Ուրեմն ժամ են ավելացրել ու տղեն լռվել ա: :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իմ մոտ էլ ա էդ: Ուրեմն ժամ են ավելացրել ու տղեն լռվել ա:


Գովազդային ընդմիջում ա իրանց մոտ :LOL:

----------


## Yevuk

Ռոդշտեյնը քնելա..... :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Սաղով մի հատ հավեսով սկսում ենք նավսել եվրեյին..  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Գովազդային ընդմիջում ա իրանց մոտ


Էս ինչ երկար գովազդ եղավ: Էդքան երկար սկի հայկական ալիքները չեն անում: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռոդշտեյնը քնելա.....


Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ժամանակն էլ չի պրծնում, աչքիս սայթի հետ պրոբլեմ կա:

----------


## Dayana

> Ռոդշտեյնը քնելա.....


հեչ էլ չի քնել, հեսա նենց իրա վիճակը կլավացնի  :Sad:

----------


## Արիացի

Պրծել ա ժողովուրդ ոչ ոքի ա արել: Ուկրաինան հաղթեց: Առաջին տեղն ենք: :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Չինացիներն էլ հաղթեցին:

----------


## Dayana

մեր տղաներն էլ չինաստանի հետ են խաղում  :Xeloq:  դրանք պակաս հակառակորդ չեն  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արիացի

> մեր տղաներն էլ չինաստանի հետ են խաղում  դրանք պակաս հակառակորդ չեն


Հա լավ չինական բռակ ապրանք ա էլի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Անգլիան կրվեց :Sad: 
Լավ դե ոչինչ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը ուզկագլազիների հախից կգանք: :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

> Հա լավ չինական բռակ ապրանք ա էլի


 :LOL:   :LOL:  դու դրանց մի աչքով մի նայի  :LOL:   :LOL:  բռակ արտադանք են  :LOL:   :LOL:  մեռա  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա լավ չինական բռակ ապրանք ա էլի


Հա, բայց մեր շուկայում լավ էլ ծախվում ա :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հայաստան-Չինաստան
Հոլանդիա - Ուկրաինա
Իսրայել - Ռուսաստան
Եվրեյները թքին :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , եթե հանկարծ Հոլանդիան ինչ որ հրաշքով Ուկրաինաին հաղթի :Cool:  մենք նույնիսկ պարտվելու դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

ՀԻմա մենք 1 տղում ենք՞ մնում ա վաղը կրենք ու վսյո?

----------


## Dayana

> Հայաստան-Չինաստան
> Հոլանդիա - Ուկրաինա
> Իսրայել - Ռուսաստան
> Եվրեյները թքին, եթե հանկարծ Հոլանդիան ինչ որ հրաշքով Ուկրաինաին հաղթի մենք նույնիսկ պարտվելու դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք


 :Xeloq:  էդ ոնց Եր ?  :Xeloq:  իսկ եթե Հրեաները Ռուսատանին հաղթեն ?  :Xeloq:  թե էդ տարբերակն արդեն բացառում ես  :Xeloq:

----------


## Երվանդ

> էդ ոնց Եր ?  իսկ եթե Հրեաները Ռուսատանին հաղթեն ?  թե էդ տարբերակն արդեն բացառում ես


Էտ տարբերակը բացառվում Դայուշ ջան, էտ անհնար բանա, բայց մեկա սխալվել եմ եթե Չինացիք մեզ կրեն իսկ Ուկրաինան կրվի իրանք են դառնում չեմպիոն :Sad: , իրանք այսինքն Չինաստանը, մեզ պետքա չկրվել ու հույս ունենալ որ Ուկրաինան չի հաղթի, բայց եթե կրեցինք անկախ ամեն ինչից մենք ենք :Hands Up: , նենց որ ամեն ինչ մեզնիցա կախված :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> էդ ոնց Եր ?  իսկ եթե Հրեաները Ռուսատանին հաղթեն ?  թե էդ տարբերակն արդեն բացառում ես


Ինչքան ուզում ա, թող հաղթեն, մենք կրենք՝ չեմպիոն ենք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսրայել - Ռուսաստան


Փաստորեն հրեաները, հրեաների դեմ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կամ էլ ռուսները նախկին ռուսների դեմ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Փաստորեն հրեաները, հրեաների դեմ


Թե՞ ռուսները ռուսների դեմ:

----------


## Dayana

> Էտ տարբերակը բացառվում Դայուշ ջան, էտ անհնար բանա, բայց մեկա սխալվել եմ եթե Չինացիք մեզ կրեն իսկ Ուկրաինան կրվի իրանք են դառնում չեմպիոն, իրանք այսինքն Չինաստանը, մեզ պետքա չկրվել ու հույս ունենալ որ Ուկրաինան չի հաղթի, բայց եթե կրեցինք անկախ ամեն ինչից մենք ենք, նենց որ ամեն ինչ մեզնիցա կախված


 :Xeloq:  դե եթե ասում եք, ուրեմն հույս ունեմ, որ տղաներն իրենց կարդարացնեն, թե չէ էլի պապայի հետ նստելու ենք ներվայնանանք  :Blush:  



> Ինչքան ուզում ա, թող հաղթեն, մենք կրենք՝ չեմպիոն ենք:


տա Աստված  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Վայ քու արա..  :Smile:  
Պատկերացնում եք հիմա տղեքը ի՞նչ լարված են...

Հանգիստ եղել ձեր ցավը տանեմ.. վաղը չինացիներին մի հատ դասականով էն բանից եք անում ու վերջ  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  

Մնումա է սպասել ու հուսալ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Երվանդ

Եթե երեկ Իսրայելին չկրվեինք հիմա արդեն չեմպիոն էինք :Sad: ,տեսնես ժամը քանիսին են վայրէջք կատարելու :Think: , ես անկախ վերջի տուրի արդյունքներից գնալու եմ դիմավորելու :Love:  :Love:  :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> Վայ քու արա..  
> Պատկերացնում եք հիմա տղեքը ի՞նչ լարված են...
> 
> Հանգիստ եղել ձեր ցավը տանեմ.. վաղը չինացիներին մի հատ դասականով էն բանից եք անում ու վերջ  
> 
> Մնումա է սպասել ու հուսալ


Վաղը չէ մյուս օրը Սամ, մեռնենք մինչև էտ օրը գա :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հայաստան-Չինաստան
> Հոլանդիա - Ուկրաինա
> Իսրայել - Ռուսաստան
> Եվրեյները թքին, եթե հանկարծ Հոլանդիան ինչ որ հրաշքով Ուկրաինաին հաղթի մենք նույնիսկ պարտվելու դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք


Հլը մի րոպե, Եր, էս տվյալները որտեղի՞ց: Երեկ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ Սուրոն ասեց թարմ տվյալներ ունեմ, ու ասեց, որ խաղալու են
Հայաստան-Չինաստան
Ուկրաինա-ԱՄՆ
Իսրայել-Հոլանդիա

Հիմա ո՞րն ա ճիշտ :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Հա ուկրաինան ԱՄՆ-ի հետ ա

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե երեկ Իսրայելին չկրվեինք հիմա արդեն չեմպիոն էինք,տեսնես ժամը քանիսին են վայրէջք կատարելու, ես անկախ վերջի տուրի արդյունքներից գնալու եմ դիմավորելու
> 
> Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Վաղը չէ մյուս օրը Սամ, մեռնենք մինչև էտ օրը գա


Մնում ա մի հատ էլ չինացիներին ցխինվալ անենք ու վե՞րջ:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ժղ ընդհանուր 12 ռաունդ ա չէ՞  :Think: 
Հ.Գ. Թե՞ չէ  :Huh:

----------


## Dayana

> Ժղ ընդհանուր 12 ռաունդ ա չէ՞ 
> Հ.Գ. Թե՞ չէ


11 ջանա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չինացիներին էլ դոմփենք ու սաղ լավա լինում :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հայաստան-Չինաստան
Իսրայել-Հոլանդիա
Ուկրաինա-ԱՄՆ
Ռուսաստան-Իսպանիա

----------


## Երվանդ

Վաղվա խաղերը սկսվում են ոչ թե ժամը 18:00-ին այլ 13:00-ին, նենց որ ժամը մեկից բոլորդ կոմպերի մոտ ըլնեք :Angry2:  :Ok:  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

Ինչ հետաքրքիր զուգադիպություն։ Շաբաթ օրը իմ աշխատավայրում ինչ-որ ապահովիչ էր գցել, կոմպը չկարողացա միացնեմ, հետևեմ խաղին (չտեսա մերոնց պարտությունը, փաստորեն)։ Երեկ նայել եմ, գիտեի թե  ռաունդա, շեֆիս հետ իրար շնորհավորեցինք, ուրախացանք, հետո տեսա 11 ռաունդա։

Այսօր կհետևեմ․․․

----------


## Ariadna

> Վաղվա խաղերը սկսվում են ոչ թե ժամը 18:00-ին այլ 13:00-ին, նենց որ ժամը մեկից բոլորդ կոմպերի մոտ ըլնեք


Վայ, ինչ լավ ա, գործի կլինեմ էդ ժամին, թե չէ հեռախոսով եմ հետևում ձեր զրույցներին ու ոնց որ լեզուն կտրած ծիտիկ լինեմ  :LOL:  Ուզում եմ էմոցիաներս արտահայտեմ, բայց հայերեն չեմ կարող գրել հեռախոսով  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Սարգսյանին օլիմպիադայի լավագույն շախմատիս պիտի որ շնորհեն, մանավանդ եթե վաղն էլ հաջող հանդես գա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Որ Սարգսյանին?
> Սերժիկ?


Գաբրիել Սարգսյան՝ մեր թիմի 3-րդ խաղատախտակի խաղացողն ա Լիլ ջան :Wink:

----------


## Monk

> Այսօր կհետևեմ․․․


Բայց այսօր մերոնք խաղում են? Կարծեմ վաղը պիտի լինի, եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ հիշում:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բայց այսօր մերոնք խաղում են? Կարծեմ վաղը պիտի լինի, եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ հիշում:


Հա վաղն ա մնացել, Չինաստանի հետ մեր ժամով կարծեմ ժամը 2-ին ա :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

2-ին չի 1-ինա սպանիք իի, հո 6 անգամ չեմ գրելու :Angry2: , *վաղը ժամը 13:00-ին*

----------


## Monk

> 2-ին չի 1-ինա սպանիք իի, հո 6 անգամ չեմ գրելու, *վաղը ժամը 13:00-ին*


Իսկ Ուկրաինա-ԱՄՆ խաղը?

----------


## Նորմարդ

> 2-ին չի 1-ինա սպանիք իի, հո 6 անգամ չեմ գրելու, *վաղը ժամը 13:00-ին*


Ուրեմն 1-ին ա  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց



> Իսկ Ուկրաինա-ԱՄՆ խաղը?


Նույն ժամին ա  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ուրեմն 1-ին ա 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
> 
> Նույն ժամին ա


Նոր ավտոտ պատրաստի որ գնանք օդակայան :Wink:  :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նոր ավտոտ պատրաստի որ գնանք օդակայան


ՕԿՍ ե՞րբ են գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ՕԿՍ ե՞րբ են գալիս


Չգիտեմ :Blush: , էսօր չասեցին չգիտեմ ինչի :Angry2: , բայց կիմանանք վաղը :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> Բայց այսօր մերոնք խաղում են? Կարծեմ վաղը պիտի լինի, եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ հիշում:





> 2-ին չի 1-ինա սպանիք իի, հո 6 անգամ չեմ գրելու, վաղը ժամը 13:00-ին


Հա՞։ Ինչ լավա, ասեցիք  :Smile:  Շնորհակալ եմ։

Իսկ մեր Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն իրոք արժանի ա, որ օլիմպիադայի առյուծ ճանաչեն իրան  :Smile: 

Հ․Գ․ 1983 թիվա, մենք նույն թվին ենք ծնվել  :Tongue:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իսկ մեր Գաբրիել Սարգսյանն իրոք արժանի ա, որ օլիմպիադայի առյուծ ճանաչեն իրան


Իսկ իրա հաղթանակը Գրիշչուկի նկատմամբ պիտի ճանաչեն առաջնության ամենագեղեցիկ խաղ: 
Ընդհանրապես իրա խաղը որ նայում եմ զարմանում եմ, ոնց ա վարկանիշը էդքան ցածր: Առնվազն 2700 պիտի լինի: Թեկուզ կարիերան դեռ առջևում ա: Համոզված եմ, դեռ իրան տեսնելու ենք աշխարհի լավագույն տասնյակում: :Ok:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ռուսներն էլ են մեզ բալետ անում :Hands Up: , իրոք միակ հավաքականնա մերը որ սաղ ուժեղների հետ խաղացելա :Smile: , Ներս :Wink:  :Jpit: 


И СНОВА АРМЕНИЯ!

А на первом (благодаря все тому же коэффициенту Зоннерборна-Бергера) - вновь сборная Армении. Получив болезненный удар от Израиля, Аронян и Ко как ни в чем не бывало - и все в том же составе! - продолжили громить соперников. На этот раз под руку попалась Сербия, лидер которой Иван Иванишевич праздновал вчера день рождения. Подарочек ему от Ароняна был припасен тот еще. Именинник явно переоценил свои силы, развернув авантюрное наступление на королевском фланге, за что был сурово наказан мощнейшей атакой армянского супергроссмейстера. Часы были остановлены уже после 30-го хода черных. Затем выиграл на второй доске Владимир Акопян - и все стало ясно. Но испытания армянской сборной на этом турнире еще не завершены: для завоевания вторых подряд золотых медалей завтра нужно обыгрывать Китай. Удивительное дело - из всех претендентов на медали только Армении "повезло" встретиться со всеми главными конкурентами лицом к лицу. *И кто после этого больше других заслуживает первого места?*

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> И СНОВА АРМЕНИЯ!
> 
> А на первом (благодаря все тому же коэффициенту Зоннерборна-Бергера) - вновь сборная Армении. Получив болезненный удар от Израиля, Аронян и Ко как ни в чем не бывало - и все в том же составе! - продолжили громить соперников. На этот раз под руку попалась Сербия, лидер которой Иван Иванишевич праздновал вчера день рождения. Подарочек ему от Ароняна был припасен тот еще. Именинник явно переоценил свои силы, развернув авантюрное наступление на королевском фланге, за что был сурово наказан мощнейшей атакой армянского супергроссмейстера. Часы были остановлены уже после 30-го хода черных. Затем выиграл на второй доске Владимир Акопян - и все стало ясно. Но испытания армянской сборной на этом турнире еще не завершены: для завоевания вторых подряд золотых медалей завтра нужно обыгрывать Китай. Удивительное дело - из всех претендентов на медали только Армении "повезло" встретиться со всеми главными конкурентами лицом к лицу. *И кто после этого больше других заслуживает первого места?*
> Ռուսներն էլ են մեզ բալետ անում, իրոք միակ հավաքականնա մերը որ սաղ ուժեղների հետ խաղացելա, Ներս


Ուղղակի չեն կարա բալետ չանեն  :Wink:  Մենք չեմպիոն ենք լինելու   :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռուսներն էլ են մեզ բալետ անում, իրոք միակ հավաքականնա մերը որ սաղ ուժեղների հետ խաղացելա, Ներս
> 
> 
> И СНОВА АРМЕНИЯ!
> 
> А на первом (благодаря все тому же коэффициенту Зоннерборна-Бергера) - вновь сборная Армении. Получив болезненный удар от Израиля, Аронян и Ко как ни в чем не бывало - и все в том же составе! - продолжили громить соперников. На этот раз под руку попалась Сербия, лидер которой Иван Иванишевич праздновал вчера день рождения. Подарочек ему от Ароняна был припасен тот еще. Именинник явно переоценил свои силы, развернув авантюрное наступление на королевском фланге, за что был сурово наказан мощнейшей атакой армянского супергроссмейстера. Часы были остановлены уже после 30-го хода черных. Затем выиграл на второй доске Владимир Акопян - и все стало ясно. Но испытания армянской сборной на этом турнире еще не завершены: для завоевания вторых подряд золотых медалей завтра нужно обыгрывать Китай. Удивительное дело - из всех претендентов на медали только Армении "повезло" встретиться со всеми главными конкурентами лицом к лицу. *И кто после этого больше других заслуживает первого места?*



Արա դե որ սենց բաներ եմ կարդում, անկախ ինձնից տրամս հազար ա դառնում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հաճելիա ուրիշ երկրներից սենց լուրեր ստանալը :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հաճելիա ուրիշ երկրներից սենց լուրեր ստանալը


Բայց կրկնակի հաճելի կլինի, որ ուրիշ երկրներից հաղթանակի առթիվ շնորհավորանքներ ստանանք:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Բայց կրկնակի հաճելի կլինի, որ ուրիշ երկրներից հաղթանակի առթիվ շնորհավորանքներ ստանանք:


Հերթը դրան էլ կհասնի  :Jpit:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հերթը դրան էլ կհասնի


Հուսով եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռուսներն էլ են մեզ բալետ անում, իրոք միակ հավաքականնա մերը որ սաղ ուժեղների հետ խաղացելա, Ներս
> 
> 
> И СНОВА АРМЕНИЯ!
> 
> А на первом (благодаря все тому же коэффициенту Зоннерборна-Бергера) - вновь сборная Армении. Получив болезненный удар от Израиля, Аронян и Ко как ни в чем не бывало - и все в том же составе! - продолжили громить соперников. На этот раз под руку попалась Сербия, лидер которой Иван Иванишевич праздновал вчера день рождения. Подарочек ему от Ароняна был припасен тот еще. Именинник явно переоценил свои силы, развернув авантюрное наступление на королевском фланге, за что был сурово наказан мощнейшей атакой армянского супергроссмейстера. Часы были остановлены уже после 30-го хода черных. Затем выиграл на второй доске Владимир Акопян - и все стало ясно. Но испытания армянской сборной на этом турнире еще не завершены: для завоевания вторых подряд золотых медалей завтра нужно обыгрывать Китай. Удивительное дело - из всех претендентов на медали только Армении "повезло" встретиться со всеми главными конкурентами лицом к лицу. *И кто после этого больше других заслуживает первого места?*


Բայց Հալալա Ռուսներին հա.. գոնե Աբիժնիկություն չեն անում

----------


## Լեո

Բացի armchess.am կայքի տված լինկի, կարո՞ղ եք մի ուրիշ լինկ տալ, որ կարողանամ օնլայն հետևել խաղերին: armchess.am-ի տված լինկը իմ մոտ չի բացում :Sad: 

Խնդրում եմ էլի, օգնեք…

----------


## Արիացի

> Բացի armchess.am կայքի տված լինկի, կարո՞ղ եք մի ուրիշ լինկ տալ, որ կարողանամ օնլայն հետևել խաղերին: armchess.am-ի տված լինկը իմ մոտ չի բացում
> 
> Խնդրում եմ էլի, օգնեք…


Էստեղ մի հոգի ուրիշ լինկ էլ էր նշել: Կոնկրետ էջը չեմ հիշում, բայց եթե հետ գնաս նայես կգտնես: Մոտավոր 10-20 միջակայքում ա:

----------


## Dayana

ահա  :Wink: 



> http://www.chesspro.ru/

----------


## Լեո

> Էստեղ մի հոգի ուրիշ լինկ էլ էր նշել: Կոնկրետ էջը չեմ հիշում, բայց եթե հետ գնաս նայես կգտնես: Մոտավոր 10-20 միջակայքում ա:





> ահա


Շնորհակալություն :Smile: 
Շնորհակալ եմ նաև E*D*U*L-ին :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ բան չմնաց մի քանի ժամից չեմպիոն ենք: Մի քիչ անհանգիստ եմ: Բայց վստահ եմ էսօր մեր օրն ա լինելու: Հաղթելու ենք!!!!!!

----------


## Ariadna

> Ժողովուրդ բան չմնաց մի քանի ժամից չեմպիոն ենք: Մի քիչ անհանգիստ եմ: Բայց վստահ եմ էսօր մեր օրն ա լինելու: Հաղթելու ենք!!!!!!


Լավ էլի, վախում եմ, տենց մի ասեք, էկեք բան չասենք, որ լավ լինի  :Smile: ։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լավ էլի, վախում եմ, տենց մի ասեք, էկեք բան չասենք, որ լավ լինի ։


Հեչ մի մտածեք,լավա լինելու :Ok:

----------


## Արիացի

Նայեք ուրեմն. Հակոբյանից ու Գաբրիելից մինիմում 1.5 միավոր վերցնում ենք: Եթե հանկարծ ինչ-որ հրաշք ա կատարվում ու Գաբրիելը ոչ-ոքի ա անում, հաղթելու փոխարեն, ապա Վլադիկը հաստատ դոմփում ա մրցակցին: Էդ տենց: Իսկ Արոնյանի ու Տիկոյի մասին էլ: Էս չգիտեմ խի մտածում եմ, որ Արոնյանի ջղայնությունը հրեայից պարտվելուց հետո հլա լավ չի անցել ու էսօր չինացուն սերբի օրն ա քցելու: Իսկ Տիկոն ինչպես միշտ թվալու ա թե լավ չի դիրքը, բայց վերջում կամ կրելու ա կամ ոչ-ոքի անի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նայեք ուրեմն. Հակոբյանից ու Գաբրիելից մինիմում 1.5 միավոր վերցնում ենք: Եթե հանկարծ ինչ-որ հրաշք ա կատարվում ու Գաբրիելը ոչ-ոքի ա անում, հաղթելու փոխարեն, ապա Վլադիկը հաստատ դոմփում ա մրցակցին: Էդ տենց: Իսկ Արոնյանի ու Տիկոյի մասին էլ: Էս չգիտեմ խի մտածում եմ, որ Արոնյանի ջղայնությունը հրեայից պարտվելուց հետո հլա լավ չի անցել ու էսօր չինացուն սերբի օրն ա քցելու: Իսկ Տիկոն ինչպես միշտ թվալու ա թե լավ չի դիրքը, բայց վերջում կամ կրելու ա կամ ոչ-ոքի անի:


Խոսքս հիշեք. Տիկոն էսօր հաղթելու ա:
Յա տակ դումայու :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Խոսքս հիշեք. Տիկոն էսօր հաղթելու ա:
> Յա տակ դումայու


Դե վսյո, էդ արդեն էղավ 3.5:0.5 մինիմում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե վսյո, էդ արդեն էղավ 3.5:0.5 մինիմում:


Հակոբյանի հաղթանակի վրա էտքան էլ վստահ չեմ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հակոբյանի հաղթանակի վրա էտքան էլ վստահ չեմ:


Էդ կախված ա, թե Գաբրիելը ինչ ա անում: Եթե Գաբրիելը հաղթի ինքը ոչ ոքի ա, եթե Գաբրիելը ոչ ոքի անի, ինքը հաղթում ա: Համենայն դեպս առաջնության ողջ ընթացքում իրենք երկուսով մինիմու 1.5 բերել են թիմին:

----------


## Լեո

Տեսե՞լ եք Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի չինացի մրցակցի անունը ինչ ա: Բացում ա :LOL: 
Ни Хуа - Саргиссян

----------


## Արիացի

> Տեսե՞լ եք Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի չինացի մրցակցի անունը ինչ ա: Բացում ա
> Ни Хуа - Саргиссян


Էդ ուզում ա ասի ոչ մի աչոկ չեմ վերցնելու  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ սկսեցինք: Աստված մեր հետ, մենք էլ մեր թիմի :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Էս ինչ անհանգստությունա մեջս,սկսեցին....
Օրդյանը ասումա պետք չի թերագնահատել չինացիներին,գիտեք էլի ինչ նպատակասլաց են,(օլիմպիադայից մնացաած հուշեր են  :LOL: ) Անցած օլիմպիադային նրանք 2 էին,
Վայ~, լավ. սկսեց ձեռք բռնեցին... գնաց....Հաջողություն լրիվին  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Տիկոն պրծցնում ա:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Տիկոն պրծցնում ա:


Ինչնա պրծցնում:
Չլինի էսքան արագ ենք ենք դրանց սատկացնելու:
Ժողովուրդ մի մոռացեք, դրանք միլիարդ ու կես են ու պետք չի թերագնահատել, ոնց էլ լինի մեջներից գոնե չորս հատիկ շախմատիստ մի կերպ ծնված կլինի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչնա պրծցնում:
> Չլինի էսքան արագ ենք ենք դրանց սատկացնելու:
> Ժողովուրդ մի մոռացեք, դրանք միլիարդ ու կես են ու պետք չի թերագնահատել, ոնց էլ լինի մեջներից գոնե չորս հատիկ շախմատիստ մի կերպ ծնված կլինի:


Միշտ չի որ քանակը որակ ա տալիս: Ծանրամարտում կարողա, բայց սա շախմատա :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Սերժն էլա գնացել ընդեղ,առաջի քայլն էլ ինքնա արել  :Blush:

----------


## Ariadna

> Սերժն էլա գնացել ընդեղ,առաջի քայլն էլ ինքնա արել


Այ էդ բանը ինքը չպիտի աներ  :LOL:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Այ էդ բանը ինքը չպիտի աներ


Ինչու ոչ, հույս ունեմ, որ Նախագահի ներկայությունը կրկնակի կպարտավորեցնի մեր տղերքին և կգոտեպնդի:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ինչու ոչ, հույս ունեմ, որ Նախագահի ներկայությունը կրկնակի կպարտավորեցնի մեր տղերքին և կգոտեպնդի:


Համամիտ եմ,
 մեզ համար համ էլ ինչ ովա գնացել, կարևորը հաղթելնա  :Ok:

----------


## Safaryan

պարտիաներին հետևու՞մ եք: Ի՞նչ վիճակա:

----------


## Արիացի

Գաբրիելը արդեն նեղում ա:

Ավելացվել է 51 վայրկյան անց
Տիկոյի մրցակիցն էլ լռվելա: Ամենալավը Տիկոյի պարտիայում էն ա, որ շատ արագա խաղում: Երևի լավ ծանոթ ա էս դիրքին:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Հայաստան–Չինաստան մրցավեճի չորրորդ խաղատախտակին իրադարձությունները շատ արագ են զարգանում։ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանն ու Լի Չաոն բավական արագ փոխանակեցին երեքական ֆիգուր։ Այժմ սպիտակներով հանդես եկող մեր շախմատիստը մեկ զինվոր ավել ունի և գրոհում է։

Շախմատիստներն արդեն 17 քայլ են իրականացրել։

----------


## Արիացի

Գաբրիելի մրցակիցը հեսա հանձնվելու ա: :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Գաբրիելի քայլը վերջն էր: Չինացին մտածում ա ոնց հանձնվի: Հիմա, թե մի քիչ տուֆտի նոր: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Գաբրիելի մրցակիցը հեսա հանձնվելու ա:


Ժողովուրդ Նի Խուան հեսա ուր որ ա կտապալվի, իսկականից որ նի խուա

Արոնյանի շանսերն էլ են շատ բարձր,

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Էս ինչա կատարվում?  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Էս ինչա կատարվում?


Այսինքն

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Այսինքը էսօր շուտ ենք պրծնելու,սենց որ շարունակվեց  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հենց նոր Դրեզդենից հայտնեցին, որ հայտնի է դարձել Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի մրցակից Չինացի շախմատիստ Նի Խուաի հայրանունը՝ Սեբե:

 :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հենց նոր Դրեզդենից հայտնեցին, որ հայտնի է դարձել Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի մրցակից Չինացի շախմատիստ Նի Խուաի հայրանունը՝ Սեբե:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Իսկ Ուկրաինա-ԱՄՆ խաղից ինչ-որ բան տեղյակ եք:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> 


Իսկ մայրիկի մասին տեղեկությունները դեռևս լռում են, ասում են մոր անունն էլ հորինին է նման` Սամ Սեբե
Այսինքն ստացվում է Սամ Սեբե Նի Խուա
Ժողովուրդ չինացիք հենց էս ֆորումը կարդացին, մի հատ ատոմային ռումբ են գցելու Հայաստանի վրա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ մայրիկի մասին տեղեկությունները դեռևս լռում են, ասում են մոր անունն էլ հորինին է նման` Սամ Սեբե
> Այսինքն ստացվում է Սամ Սեբե Նի Խուա
> Ժողովուրդ չինացիք հենց էս ֆորումը կարդացին, մի հատ ատոմային ռումբ են գցելու Հայաստանի վրա


էդ եզն ուզում էր սպիտակ փղով Գաբրիելին խաբի… Գիդի թե ճապոնացու հետ ա խաղում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հենց նոր Դրեզդենից հայտնեցին, որ հայտնի է դարձել Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի մրցակից Չինացի շախմատիստ Նի Խուաի հայրանունը՝ Սեբե:


Երկու ժամ ա փորս բռնած ծիծաղում եմ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 


Ժողովուրդ, իրոք խաղերը սկսվել ա՞:

----------


## Ուրվական

Նի Հուան լավ էլ տակից դուրս եկավ, հիմա Գաբրիելն ինչքան կարա, պետք ա վիզ դնի, որ կարանա նիչյա անի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Նի Հուան լավ էլ տակից դուրս եկավ, հիմա Գաբրիելն ինչքան կարա, պետք ա վիզ դնի, որ կարանա նիչյա անի:


Չէ նիչյա կարա անի: Հիմա մտածում ա հաղթելու մասին:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չէ նիչյա կարա անի: Հիմա մտածում ա հաղթելու մասին:


Ախպեր, մի պեշկա պակաս ա, ո՞նց ա մտածում հաղթի:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Նի Հուան լավ էլ տակից դուրս եկավ, հիմա Գաբրիելն ինչքան կարա, պետք ա վիզ դնի, որ կարանա նիչյա անի:


Նի Հուա սեբե

----------


## Մարկիզ

g5-ի պեչկան առաջ կտա…

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
ու սաղ լավ ա լինում

----------


## Արիացի

Տիկոն անհանգստացնում ա:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Տիկոն անհանգստացնում ա:


Ժողովուրդ մյուս պարտիաներում ինչ վիճակ ա

----------


## Արիացի

Իմ մտածածը խաղաց: Երևի հաշվում էր ամեն ինչ նորմալա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իմ մտածածը խաղաց: Երևի հաշվում էր ամեն ինչ նորմալա:


Ժողովուրդ ո՞վ  կարա մի հատ բոլոր խաղերում նկարագրի ինչ վիճակը, հիմա չեմ կարա հետեւեմ խաղերին:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ժողովուրդ մյուս պարտիաներում ինչ վիճակ ա


Սաղ տոչնի ա: Հլա որ նորմալ գնում ա ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ժողովուրդ եթե Նի Խուան փչացրեց մեր հաղթանակը, կարելի ա դրան իր անվամբ պատժել

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Սարգսյանը  շատ լավ դիրք ունի հաղթելու համար:

----------


## Արիացի

Տիկոյից բացի բոլորը լավ են: Արոնյանն ու Հակոբյանը հանգիստ նեղում են չինացիներին, իսկ Գաբրիելը ջղայնացած ա նեղում, հեսա մյու ձիղն էլ ա տանելու:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տիկոյից բացի բոլորը լավ են: Արոնյանն ու Հակոբյանը հանգիստ նեղում են չինացիներին, իսկ Գաբրիելը ջղայնացած ա նեղում, հեսա մյու ձիղն էլ ա տանելու:


Տիգրանն էլ ա լավ նեղում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Բա խի են էսօր շուտ սկսել: :Angry2:  ստեղ էն չինացու անունը :Angry2:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Գաբրիելը ջղայնացած ա նեղում, հեսա մյու փիղն էլ ա տանելու:


Հազիվ....

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ Գաբրիելի ու Տիգրանի վիճակները հաստատ էս պահին ավելի լավ ա, քան հակառակորդներինը: Հանգիտ եղեք: Եթե Գաբրիելը արքան ու զինվորը առաջ տվեց լավ ա լինելու:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ժողովուրդ ուկրաինացիներն էլ են հիմա խաղում, թե ավելի ուշ են սկսելու

----------


## Արիացի

> Ժողովուրդ ուկրաինացիներն էլ են հիմա խաղում, թե ավելի ուշ են սկսելու


Չէ սաղ նույն ժամին ա:

----------


## Monk

> Ժողովուրդ ուկրաինացիներն էլ են հիմա խաղում, թե ավելի ուշ են սկսելու


Խաղում են:

----------


## Արիացի

Տիկոն լավացրեց դիրքը: Կարողա դաժե հաղթի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ինձ կասեք` որ դեպքում ենք չեմպիոն դառնալու?  :Blush: 

Ուկրաինացիների խաղից շատ ենք կախված?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ժող. Օրդյանը ասումա խնդիրներ մենակ Պետրոսյանի խաղից կարողա ունենանք

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինձ կասեք` որ դեպքում ենք չեմպիոն դառնալու? 
> 
> Ուկրաինացիների խաղից շատ ենք կախված?


Հաղթելու դեպքում ուկրաինացիների խաղը կապ չունի :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց



> Ժող. Օրդյանը ասումա խնդիրներ մենակ Պետրոսյանի խաղից կարողա ունենանք


 :Think: 
Օրդյանն ո՞վ ա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հաղթելու դեպքում ուկրաինացիների խաղը կապ չունի


Այսինքն ուղղակի պետք ա ծինածինեյին հաղթել?  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Ինձ կասեք` որ դեպքում ենք չեմպիոն դառնալու? 
> 
> Ուկրաինացիների խաղից շատ ենք կախված?


Եթե հաղթենք՝ ուկրաինացիների խաղից անկախ պաշտպանում ենք չեմպիոնության տիտղոսը: Իսկ մնացած դեպքերում կախված ա ուկրաինացիների խաղի ելքից: Ամեն դեպքում հավասար միավորների դեպքում մենք առավելություն ունենք իրանց նկատմամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Գաբրիելի վիճակը քիչ մը վատացավ

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց



> Այսինքն ուղղակի պետք ա ծինածինեյին հաղթել?


Հա :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա


Հաղթելու ենք  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ինձ թվում ա Արոնյանն ու Հակոբյանը հաղթելու են: Իրենց շատ լավ են զգում: Տիկոն էլ ա հաղթելու:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Այսինքն ուղղակի պետք ա ծինածինեյին հաղթել?


 :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Արոնյանը շատ լավ ա, կրելու ա, Գաբին աչքիս ոչ-ոքի ա խաղում

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ժողովուրրդ խախոլների մոտ երեք պարտիաներում հավասար խաղ ա գնում, իսկ չորրորդում խախոլը լավ մեծ առավելություն ունի: 
ՄԵԶ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ Ա ՊԵՏՔ

----------


## Արիացի

Հակոբյանը նակազատ ա անում: Կլասսիկ ձևով հաղթելու ա: Ոնց որ սերբին հաղթեց:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հաղթելու ենք


Հիիիմա, Հիիիմա  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ սպասեք, հլա չենք հաղթել:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Նույնիսկ գնացել մոմ եմ վառել տղաների համար


Բա աղջիկները? Աղջիկներից ինչ կա?

----------


## Արիացի

Արոնյանը դիրքային ձևով հաղթելու ա: Հակոբյանը նույնպես: :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Տղերքը լավ են, աղջիկներից ինչ կա?

----------


## Մեղսավոր

աչքիս էս տարվա լավագույն մարզիկը էլի շախմատիստ ա լինելու  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Խաղին հետևեք:


Մի ժամա գոռում եմ,աղջիկներից ինչ կա?

----------


## Արիացի

ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում աջաԿՑԵԼ


 :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Առաջ Հայաստան, դեպի շախմատային հաղթանակ և դեպի ժողովրդի համազգային հաղթանակ, շատ էլ դուրներս էկավ, աստված մեր ձայնը լսի


Խմելու ենք, չէ, Ան?  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *ԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷԷ*


Միանում եմ բացականչությանդ :Hands Up:

----------


## Ariadna

> Խմելու ենք, չէ, Ան?


100%, ուխ, ուխ, բայց վաղը, էսօր արդեն պայմանավորված եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Որ հաղթենք անպայման լրիվովս ենք խմելու :Drinks:

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է, անհարկի խիստ քաղաքականացվելու ու անիմաստ ուղղությամբ տարվելու պատճառով: Հետագա անելիքները կորոշի բաժնի մոդերատորը օնլայն լինելուն պես:*

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Քանի-որ շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադան  ու նրանում մեր մասնակցությունը երկրի ներքին անցուդարձին վերաբերվող մեծ իրադարձություն է, իսկ հնարավոր հաղթանակը մեծ ուրախություն, թեման վերաբացում եմ՝ թույլատրելով նրանում էմոցիոնալ գրառումները, միաժամանակ զգուշացնելով, որ թեման քաղաքականացնողներին սպասվելու է ակումբի շրջանակներում ամենախիստ պատիժները:

Բաժնի մոդերատորներին խնդրում եմ հետագայում թեմայից առանձնացնել ու առանձին թեմա ստեղծել ըստ լուրջ և վերլուծական գրառումների:*

----------


## Ձայնալար

Արոնյանը ոչոքի արեց

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ: Մի հատ բոլոր անդրադարձները քաղաքականություն վերջացնում ենք, ու նայում ենք խաղերը: Լևոնը հիմա ու հաղթելու ենքը չի պատենտավորել, ինչպես նաև Սերժը Առաջը, Նենց որ քննարկում ենք շախմատը:Թեման հետո կմաքրեմ: Մի զրկեք ինձ շախմատ նայելու կայֆից  Շնորհակալություն փոխըմբռնման համար* 

Արոնյանը ոչոքի արեց, Իվանչուկը պարտվեց:

----------


## Կարեն

Թե չե արդեն պանիկա էր  :Smile:  մերսի

----------


## Վարպետ

Ստեղ մենք, էրկու բիձեքով` ես ու Երոն, ասում եք` Առաջ Հայաստան, հաղթելու ենք! :Jpit: 

Հիմա էկեք շախմատ նայենք ու քննարկենք, բոլորս միասին

----------


## Մարկիզ

Արոնյան- ոչ ոքի :

----------


## Լուսաբեր

մերսի բացելու համար, 
գոնե մեկը կա,որ աղջիկների խաղին հետեվումա?

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մերսի, *Չուկ* ջան:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Իվանչուկը պարտվեց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Իվանչուկը պարտվեց


Էտ լավ ու տեղեկություններ կան, որ մի չինացին արդեն ցայտնոտի մեջ ա ընկել

----------


## Dayana

Իմ արևակայություննա ուժե, թ Պետրոսյանի վիճակն իսկապես լավնա ՞  :Xeloq:   :Blush:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժող Գաբրիելի վիճակը դուրս չի գալիս:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Իվանչուկը տարվելա :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

Հեսա Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը կկրի  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Իջնում եմ թեյ խմեմ գամ տեսնեմ հաղթել ենք  :Hands Up:  Առաջ  :Hands Up:   :Blush:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Իբր թե tert.am -ը պիտի օն լայն տեղեկացներ արդյունքների մասին, բայց ուր ա, ուրիշ ֆորուոմներից եմ տեղեկություններ ստանում

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ուկրաինացիների մյուս խաղերն էլ են վատ ոնց որ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տիգրանի թակարդից փախավ էս անգամ չինացին:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչ հավես ա օնլայն նայելը  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ժողովուրդ աչքիս Տիկոն դիրքերը բարելավում ա
Հա, ի դեպ ազերներն էլ ֆրանսիացիների հետ երկու հատ ոչ ոքի են խաղացել,

----------


## Tigran1989

Բարև ձեզ:
Շախմատի տանն էի հետևում խաղերին, մեկնաբանը դեռ ժամը 2-ի կողմերն ասեց,_Ես կարծում եմ և համոզված եմ, որ այստեղ Գաբրիելը դժվարություններ չի ունենա ... ամենահարմարը Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի դիրքն ա...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչ հավես ա օնլայն նայելը


Սայտը կասեք?   :Blush:

----------


## Կարեն

> Սայտը կասեք?


http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html

----------


## Ariadna

> Սայտը կասեք?


Դայուշը ինձ էս ա տվել http://chesspro.ru/chessonline/onlines/index_1429.html

----------


## Chuk

> Սայտը կասեք?


http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html

----------


## Լուսաբեր

http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html

----------


## Գալաթեա

> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html





> Դայուշը ինձ էս ա տվել http://chesspro.ru/chessonline/onlines/index_1429.html





> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html


Ուտեմ  :Love:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html 

ես այս խաղն եմ նայում  :Smile: 

հ.գ. լավ չի վիճակը Հակոբյանի, չէ՞

----------


## Վարպետ

> http://schachlive.dresden2008.de/liv...mes.m.eng.html 
> 
> ես այս խաղն եմ նայում 
> 
> հ.գ. լավ չի վիճակը Հակոբյանի, չէ՞


lol կրումա ՀԱԿՈԲՅԱՆԸ :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Արիացի

Մերսի բացելու համար:
Ախր հեսա հաղթում ենք, բա մի հատ ֆորումում չնշենք: :Hands Up: 
Սաղ տոչնի ա: Մերոնք հեսա հաղթում են: Հակոբյանը նակազատ ա արել, Տիկոն նույնպես:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> հ.գ. լավ չի վիճակը Հակոբյանի, չէ՞


Չէ, լրիվ լավ ենք :Ok:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մերսի բացելու համար:
> Ախր հեսա հաղթում ենք, բա մի հատ ֆորումում չնշենք:
> Սաղ տոչնի ա: Մերոնք հեսա հաղթում են: Հակոբյանը նակազատ ա արել, Տիկոն նույնպես:


Նակազատը լավ ես ասում, պատժված չինացու դեմք եմ պատկերացնում ու բացում ա :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ մի քանի րոպեից չեմպիոն ենք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> lol կրումա ՀԱԿՈԲՅԱՆԸ





> Չէ, լրիվ լավ ենք


 :Blush:  

 :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

Տիկոն մատ ա անում երկու քայլից :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց
Հակոբյանն էլ հաղթում ա:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Ժողովուրդ մի քանի րոպեից չեմպիոն ենք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ախպեր տա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ, առավոտվանից դրան ենք սաղ ազգով սպասում, պատկերացնում ես ինչ ա լինելու երկրում

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> 


Լրիվ լավ ենքիս վրա ես ծիծաղւմ? բա հա, հեսա արդեն մոտ ենք հաղթանակին :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ հաղթած ենք բաժակները պատրաստեք: Սեղանը քցեք: :Ok:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Լրիվ լավ ենքիս վրա ես ծիծաղւմ? բա հա, հեսա արդեն մոտ ենք հաղթանակին


Չէ, իմ վրա եմ ծիծաղում, երբ նայում էի, քայլեր չեին անում  :Wink:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ազիկներից մեկն էլ ոչ ոքի խաղաց
Ռուսաստանից էլ Գրիշչուկը նիչա արեց

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ժողովուր աչքիս ուր որ ա Տիկոն չինացուն կուղարկի պիվի`    Վիետնամ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր եկա ժողովուրդ :Smile:  Բարև շախմատասեր հասարակությանը :Smile: 
Տիկոն նաղդ կրածա` 2 զինվորի առավելությունը ինքը ձեռից բաց թողողը չի, ինքը դաժե դրանից վատ դիրքերումա կրում :Wink: 
Հակոբյանն էլա լավ դիրքում, Գաբրիելն էլ երևի նիչյա անի :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հայեր կրում ենք :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Հակոբյանն էլ ոչոքի ավարտեց... հմմմմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վլադիմիրն էլ նիչյա արեց

----------


## Կարեն

Վովան նիչյա..

----------


## Վարդանանք

Չեմ հասկանում, թե չորրորդ խաղատախտակի մոտ նստած Լի Չաոն խի ա շարունակում, ինքը արդեն պտի ասի չաո և հեռանա, բայց կարող ա մտածում ա, որ կրվի Չինաստանում մահապատժի ենթարկեն, կամ ասեն երկու ձեռքը կտրեն

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Էլյանովը պարտվեց  :Hands Up: 
սա նշանակում ա որ մեզ ընդհամենը պետք է ոչոքին պահել  :Smile:

----------


## Կարեն

Ուկրաինան մի խաղ էլ տարվավ  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ուկրաինացիք երկու խաղ պարտվեցին արդեն  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ուկրաինան արդեն 2 միավոր կորցրեց, աչքիս մեզ ոչ-ոքին էլ ա ձեռ տալի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

Ուկրաինացիք հատմ էլ կրվեցին  :Jpit: 
Արա՛, ուրիշի դժբախտության վրա ուրախանալը լավ բան չի  :LOL:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ժողովուրդ Նի Խուայի վրա կայֆավատ էինք լինում, բայց տեսնում եք, թե ոնց ա պայքարում, ոնց որ Ջեկի Չանը ըլնի

----------


## Մարկիզ

ԱՄՆ-ՈՒկրաինա 2-0

----------


## ars83

Հակոբյանը ոչ-ոքի արեց  :Xeloq:  (թե ինչու, չհասկացա)

Իսկ Ուկրաինացիները արդեն 2-0 են պարտվում  :Blush:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Ուկրաինացիք հատմ էլ կրվեցին 
> Արա՛, ուրիշի դժբախտության վրա ուրախանալը լավ բան չի


Այ ախպեր ոնց լավ չի, դաժե շատ լավ, ես ուրախ չեմ, ես արդեն երջանիկ եմ
Չեմ հասկանում, թե էլ ինչը մեզ պտի խանգարի, աչքիս սկսենք հետևել հրեաների խաղին

----------


## Մեղսավոր

լավ, էսօր համալսարանում սրանց նկատմամբ լավ կվարվեմ, ամեն դեպքում մեր գործը թեթևացրին ուկրաինացիներից 2 միավոր խլելով  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հակոբյանը նիչյա արեց,բայց դե մեկա ինձ թվումա կրելու ենք:
Պատկերցնում եք բանից բեխաբա Իսրայելը գա չեմպիոն դառնա :LOL:

----------


## ars83

> Արա՛, ուրիշի դժբախտության վրա ուրախանալը լավ բան չի


Բայց ով ասեց, որ ժողովուրդը ուրախանումա Ուկրաինայի թիմի պարտությունների վրա… Հակառակը, ուրախանում ենք ամերիկացիների հաղթանակների համար  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Բայց ով ասեց, որ ժողովուրդը ուրախանումա Ուկրաինայի թիմի պարտությունների վրա… Հակառակը, ուրախանում ենք ամերիկացիների հաղթանակների համար


Հալալ ա ամերիկացիներին

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տիգրանը մորթում աաաաաաաա

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ հասկանում եք? Չեմպիոն ենք: !!!! Տիկոն հաղթում ա, Գաբրիելը հաղթում ա!!!!!!

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Alexander Onischuk 
Gata Kamsky 
սրանք ինչ ամերիկացի  :LOL: 
Ես էլ զարմացա արա, ասի մալադեց redneckներին, արդեն ուկրաինացիներին էն շախմատով կրում, դու մի ասա Կամսկին ու Օնիսչուկն են  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Վարդանանք

աչքերս տրաքան կոմպի դեմը, ես էլ չեմ դիմանում, հաղթանակ եմ ուզում
ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ

----------


## Վարպետ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մենք արդեն չեմպիոն ենք, անկախ ամեն ինչից :Smile: , քանի որ Ուկրաինան մաքսիմումը ոչ ոքի կարա անի, մեր ոչ ոքիի դեպքում նույնիսկ, որը անհավանական ա,  ու Իսրայելի հաղթանակի դեպքում, որը նույնպես անհավանական ա, մենք չեմպիոն ենք, շնորհավորում ենք բոլորիդ :Jpit: ))

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ամեն դեպքում եկեք սպասենք, որ բոլոր խաղերը ավարտվեն

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գաբրիելը խի Արքա հ7 խաղաց? :Think: 
Պետքա ըստ ինձ թագուհով շախ տար էդ դիրքում :Wink:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Չեմ հասկանում Լի Չաոի՝ խաղը շարունակելու նպատակը:  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

Վարպետ ձյա, ասում եմ բաժակ'մ էլ խմե՞մ, գնամ քնելու՞ արդեն  :Smile:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Չեմ հասկանում Լի Չաոի՝ խաղը շարունակելու նպատակը:


Երևի ուզում ա Գերմանիայում ավելի երկար մնա, թե չէ գիտի, որ գնալու ա Չինաստան էլի սոված-ծարավ նստի հայաթը շախմատ խաղա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այս պահին այս թեման նայում են. 33 (22 անդամ և 11 հյուր)


Հեսա ստեղ էսքան մարդ թնդալուա, թեման պայթեցնելու ենք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Կարողա իմանաք ժամը քանիսին են մերոնք գալի? :Love:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Գաբրիելը խի Արքա հ7 խաղաց?
> Պետքա ըստ ինձ թագուհով շախ տար էդ դիրքում


արքա հ7-ի իմաստը մրցակցին ոչոքիի հնարավորություն չտալն էր, իսկ թագուհով շախ տալը ոչ մի էական առաջխաղացում չէր խոստանում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց ես Լի Չաոն դեմքա.... և ուղիղ, և փոխաբերական իմաստներով :LOL:  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ ձյա, ասում եմ բաժակ'մ էլ խմե՞մ, գնամ քնելու՞ արդեն


Երոնա Արտ խմում ենք էսօր, խմում ենքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> Երոնա Արտ խմում ենք էսօր, խմում ենքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքք


Դրա համար եմ ասում, հիմա գնամ քնե՞մ, որ հետո իրար հետ խմենք, թե՞ չէ: Որտև էլ չեմ ձգում, առավոտ կանուխից տղերքի հաջողության կենացն եմ խմում  :Jpit:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Մեր աղջիկներն էլ են հնդիկներին 1,5-0,5 հաշվով հաղթում
Տիկոն շատ ա երկարացնում

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երոնա Արտ խմում ենք էսօր, խմում ենքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքքք


Մի հատ հանգիստ հլը, սպասեք վերջանա :Angry2:  :Angry2: :

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ թթի արաղ եք խմում?

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դրա համար եմ ասում, հիմա գնամ քնե՞մ, որ հետո իրար հետ խմենք, թե՞ չէ: Որտև էլ չեմ ձգում, առավոտ կանուխից տղերքի հաջողության կենացն եմ խմում


Քնիիիիի քնիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

:Yahoo:   :Hands Up:  Կրեեեեեեեեց   :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

վերջապես հանձնվեց Չաոն  :Hands Up: 
ԱՅՈՈՈՈՈՈՈ  :Clapping:

----------


## Կարեն

Չաոն գնաց...

----------


## Արիացի

Տիկոն հաղթեց: Վերջնական չեմպիոն ենք:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Այոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո

----------


## Գալաթեա

Եր, Վա, պաչիկ  :Love:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տիգրանը կրեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեց

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ուռա !  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Հալալ ա տղեքին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ariadna

> Այոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո


Վայ ուտեեեմ թուշիկներդ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հեյ հեյ հեյ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տիկոն կրեեեցցցցցցցցցց :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Գաբո նիչյա առաջարկի շուուուուոտ,էլ չեմ կարում սպասեմ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Տեսնենք Գաբրիելը ինչա անում

----------


## Մեղսավոր

ՎԵ՛ՐՋ, 100%  ա արդեն մեր հաղթանակը  :Yahoo: 
*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ*

----------


## Shauri

Ժողովուուուուուուուուուուուրդ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Վարպետ

> Եր, Վա, պաչիկ


Լիլ ուտեմ մռութդդդ մենք չեմպիոն ենք , կրկնակիիիիիիիիի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , արցունքներ են աչքերիս  :Blush:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

:Bux:  լավա էլի  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մի հատ նորմալ կասեք ` ինչ վիճակա, վայ  :Angry2:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա~

----------


## Dayana

էդ սաղ ես ու Տաթևն ենք  :Hands Up:  մեր եհովա-շամանական հանդիպման ժամանակ կախարդեցինք, հաղթեցին տղաները  :Hands Up:   :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Քնիիիիի քնիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիի


Տո ի՞նչ քնել.... կրիիիինք  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մի հատ նորմալ կասեք ` ինչ վիճակա, վայ


Տիգրանը կրեեեց ու . . .  :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

Ով կա ստեղ
Շնորհավորներ

----------


## Ուրվական

> Լիլ ուտեմ մռութդդդ մենք չեմպիոն ենք , կրկնակիիիիիիիիի, արցունքներ են աչքերիս


Իմ մոտ էլ :Blush: , ու փշաքաղություն ամբողջ մարմնով:

----------


## Վարպետ

Գաբին մաստեր կլասսա ցույց տալիս մեռնեմ ես դրա ջանիիիիիին :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> Եր, Վա, պաչիկ


իիի, բա Դայուշն ուրա՞  :Blush:  Լիլս  :Love:

----------


## Արիացի

Չեմպիոն Հայաստան

----------


## Լուսաբեր

:Drinks:  :Yahoo:  Արխաին խմենք ,Գաբին էլա կրում

----------


## Նարե

Շնորհավոր Հայերրրրրրրրրրրրրրրր
ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա!!!

----------


## Վարպետ

> Արխաին խմենք ,Գաբին էլա կրում


Եթե Իսրայելը կրի իսկ Գաբոն կրվի մենք էլի չեմպիոն ենք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա ~~~~~~

 :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հիմա ովա իմանում երբ են գալիս որ գնանք դիմավորենք ????    :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

Մնաց մեր կռասավեց Գաբրիե՞լը…  Նայեմ, թե ոնցա խաղում մի քիչ հիանամ  :Smile: 

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի քայլա մնացել մինչև հաղթանակ  :Hands Up:  :Smile: 
Վեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեե՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜րջ  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հայաստան:
Ժող գալիս եք հելնենք փողոցները ցերեկով գմփցնենք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Հայեր,Հայեր :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Love:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին պետք ա օլիմպիադայի լավագույն շախմատիստի մրցանակ տան

----------


## Ռեդ

> Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին պետք ա օլիմպիադայի լավագույն շախմատիստի մրցանակ տան


Այո այո  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

*Շնորհավոոոոր* :Yahoo:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Տո ի՞նչ կրել մորթինք թափինք, սատկացրինք, թող սաղ աշխարհը սրանից հետո իմանա ում հետ ոնց, ժողովուրդ մենա արդեն կրկնակի չեմպիոն ենք

----------


## Ariadna

> Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա ~~~~~~


Իիիիինչ խմել ենք խմելուուուուու  :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:

----------


## Elmo

> Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին պետք ա օլիմպիադայի լավագույն շախմատիստի մրցանակ տան


Հեսա Նի Խուային մի հատ Խիռոսիմ անի կտան

----------


## Վարպետ

Ժող էս սաղ եսեմ գրում Վարպետը ռադիոով ելույթա ունենում :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  ԳԱԲԻՆ ՀԻԱՑՆՈՒՄԱ ՄԱՍՏԵՐ ԿԼԱՍՍ :Hands Up:  :Ok:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես արդեն սկսել եմ խմել,սենց որ շարունակվեց չեմ կարալու գամ դիմավորելու))))  Ինչքան ենք ուրախացել :Yahoo:   :Thumbup: 

Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ - հայեր  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

> Այս պահին այս թեման նայում են. 35 (29 անդամ և 6 հյուր) 
> ‎BOBO, ‎Ariadna, ‎Arman_I, ‎ars83, ‎Camilla, ‎Dayana, ‎Elmo, ‎karen_11, ‎Kheranyan, ‎Red_Devils, ‎Sam521, ‎Shauri, ‎Tar, 
> ‎Tigran1989, ‎_Nanuk_, ‎Գալաթեա, ‎Լուսաբեր, ‎Կարեն, ‎Մեղսավոր, ‎Ներսես_AM, ‎Վահիկ, ‎Վարդանանք


 :Shok: 
Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:   :Drinks:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս ինչ խաղա խաղում Գաբրիելը: Իրա վարկանիշը պետքա ռեզկի բարձրացնել, իրա կարգի շախմատիստը 2642-ից շատիա արժանի :Wink: 
Ապրեք տղեք, ահագին ուրախացա :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իիիիինչ խմել ենք խմելուուուուու


Հաաաաաաաաաաա~~~  :Love:   :Love:  

Էրեխեք, մեկա Գաբոն կհաղթի թե ոչ ոքի կանի?
Հաղթել ենք?  :Smile:

----------


## Վարդանանք

Էս Նի Խուան արդեն համը հանում ա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հաղթելու ենք





> Հիիիմա, Հիիիմա


*ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻ՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ՆՔ……*
 :Bux:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հաաաաաաաաաաա~~~   
> 
> Էրեխեք, մեկա Գաբոն կհաղթի թե ոչ ոքի կանի?
> Հաղթել ենք?


Հա, Գալս …Ճ

----------


## Արիացի

Քեֆ ենք անելու 7 օր 7 գիշեր

----------


## Kuk

> Հաաաաաաաաաաա~~~   
> 
> Էրեխեք, մեկա Գաբոն կհաղթի թե ոչ ոքի կանի?
> Հաղթել ենք?


Հա :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Եթե Իսրայելը կրի իսկ Գաբոն կրվի մենք էլի չեմպիոն ենք


Ի՞  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
 Ի՞նչա նշանակում Գաբոն «կրվի»։ Տենց բան, ընգեր ջան, էս օլիմպիադայի ընթացքում ոչ եղելա, ոչ էլ կլինի։ Եղա՞վ։  :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էս Նի Խուան արդեն համը հանում ա


Ստեղ են ասել...Նի Խուա սեբե  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Կրվելու ա  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> *ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻ՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ՆՔ……*


Էրեխեք էս իիիիիիիինչ կայֆ ա։ Շնորհակալություն մոդեռներին, որ օֆֆտոպը չեն հարամում, էսօր առանց դրա կմեռնեինք   :Smile:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ստեղ են ասել...Նի Խուա սեբե   
> 
> Կրվելու ա


100 տոկոս :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

ոչոքի ա վերջանում
Խուան կարողացավ կես միավոր խլել Գաբրիելից

----------


## Enipra

Աաաա, վաղուց սենց չէի ուրախացել...  :Yahoo: 
Շնորհավոր, հայեեե~ր... :Clapping: 
Իմ տեղն էլ կդիմավորեք մեր հերոսներին!  :Blush: 
Հիմա որ էստեղի խառը-մառը ազգերը էլի տեղը չբերեն Հայաստանը ինչ ա ու հայերն ովքեր են, հո~ չեմ ասի, այ տենց, թող իմանան...  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ստեղ են ասել...Նի Խուա սեբե   
> 
> Կրվելու ա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Լիիիիիլ :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիիիիիլ


Ջաան..Խմելու ենք Կուկս  :Love:

----------


## ars83

> Ստեղ են ասել...Նի Խուա սեբե   
> 
> Կրվելու ա



Չէ, ոչ-ոքի ա, հավերժական շախ․․․
Աչքիս, մեր Գաբրիելը զուգարանա գնացել  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱՊԵՍ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ԵՆՔ*  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Կարելիա ասել :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ի՞ 
>  Ի՞նչա նշանակում Գաբոն «կրվի»։ Տենց բան, ընգեր ջան, էս օլիմպիադայի ընթացքում ոչ եղելա, ոչ էլ կլինի։ Եղա՞վ։


Եղավ Արս ջաաան ախպերս եղավվ մեռնեմ ես Գաբիի ջանին , բայց հավերժական շախի տակ ընգավ աչքիս, նիչյաա :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## ars83

> ոչոքի ա վերջանում
> Խուան կարողացավ կես միավոր խլել Գաբրիելից


Ինձ թվումա՝ հատուկ արեց Գաբրիելը։ Որ շատ գլուխ չդնի, մեկա կրել ենք
Ուկրաինան արդեն ննույնիսկ չի կարող կրել․․․  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ, ոչ-ոքի ա, հավերժական շախ․․․
> Աչքիս, մեր Գաբրիելը զուգարանա գնացել


Իզուր էլ գնացել ա :Jpit:  Բա Նի Խուան ինչի՞ համար ա :Jpit:

----------


## Norton

*Շնորհավոր հայեր ջան*
 :Hands Up:  :Clapping:  :Drinks:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուկրաինան կրվավ ԱՄՆ-ին :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Ինձ թվումա՝ հատուկ արեց Գաբրիելը։ Որ շատ գլուխ չդնի, մեկա կրել ենք


Հնարավոր ա: Կարևորը չպարտվեց:

!!! UNDEFEATED !!!  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

:Drinks: 
Ես չէի էլ կասկածում
Բայց դե մեկա Արոնյանին պիտի ամենավատ խաղացողի մրցանակ տան  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Ուկրաինան կրվավ ԱՄՆ-ին


ոչ թե ԱՄՆին այլ ԱՄնի ուկրաինացի քաղաքացիներին  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես չէի էլ կասկածում
> Բայց դե մեկա Արոնյանին պիտի ամենավատ խաղացողի մրցանակ տան


Խի որ? Գիտես հեշտա մյուս թմերի ուժեղների հետ հավասար կռիվ տալ?  :Ok: 
Ապրի Լյովը :Wink:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բայց ինչ կայֆ զգացում ա...հաղթելը  :Love:   :Love:  

 :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Ես չէի էլ կասկածում
> Բայց դե մեկա Արոնյանին պիտի ամենավատ խաղացողի մրցանակ տան


Չէ դե Արոնյանին մեղադրելը անտեղի է, քանի որ ինքը խաղում էր ուժեղագույնների հետ միշտ, ու ընդհամենը մի խաղա պարտվել, երկու հաղթանակով ու յոթ ոչոքիով:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բայց ինչ կայֆ զգացում ա...հաղթելը


Իրոք, ես էլ սենց զգացում ահագին ժամանակ չէի ապրել :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լավն ենք էլի լավը :Drinks:  :Friends:  :Victory:  :Dance:  :Russian:  :Yahoo:  :Good:

----------


## Dayana

ասում եմ էլի, վերջին 24 ժամս էնքան լավնա  :Yahoo:  
 :Dance:   :Dance:   :Dance:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Էս ինչ ուրախությունա :Hands Up:  չեմ կարողանում հանգստանամ  :Yahoo:

----------


## Արիացի

Հալալա մեր տղերքին: Աշխարհին ապացուցեցին որ ինտելեկտուալ ասպարեզում մեր դեմ խաղ չկա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ասում եմ էլի, վերջին 24 ժամս էնքան լավնա


Ապրեմ սրտիկիին..պաչ  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երեխեք երբ են գալու???  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Norton

> Երեխեք երբ են գալու???


Երևի վաղը կամ այսօր երեկոյան :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ով Շախմատի տան հետ կապ ուներ,մի հատ իմացեք էլի :Tongue:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Գոնե ցերեկով գան...Թեկուզ երբ ուզում են գան մեկա դիմավորելու ենք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

> Ապրեմ սրտիկիին..պաչ


տաչ  :Love:

----------


## Կարեն

*ARMENIA!!!*

----------


## ars83

*Կեցցե՛ Հայաստանը*
*Да здравствует Армения!!!*
*Vive l'Arménie!!!*

Ժողովուրդ ջա՜ն, շնորհավո՛ր  :Hands Up:  :Yes:  :Victory:  :Clapping:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Փաստորեն վերջնական արդյունքները հետևյալն են՝
Արոնյանը - 10 խաղից վաստակել է 5,5 միավոր
Հակոբյանը - 11ից 8 միվոր
Սարգսյանը - 11ից 9 միավոր
Պետրոսյանը - 11ից 7,5 միավոր
Մինասյանը - 1ից 1 միավոր

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> *ARMENIA!!!*


Լավն են էլի  :Good:

----------


## ars83

> *ARMENIA!!!*


Ո՜ւխ, ինչ լավն են  :Hands Up:  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> *ARMENIA!!!*


 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: , մեր հերոսներին արձանա պետք կանգնեցնել :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> , մեր հերոսներին արձանա պետք կանգնեցնել


Տեսար Վահագ ջան, էսօր ձեն՛ սուռկա չեղավ  :Smile:  Լավն էր էսօրը  ։)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեկը մեկից կյանք են  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Արիացի

> , մեր հերոսներին արձանա պետք կանգնեցնել


Անպայման!!!!!!

----------


## Կարեն

> , մեր հերոսներին արձանա պետք կանգնեցնել


Էտ եմ անում էլի :Hands Up:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տեսար Վահագ ջան, էսօր ձեն՛ սուռկա չեղավ  Լավն էր էսօրը  ։)


Երոնա, Ան  :Love:   :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> , մեր հերոսներին արձանա պետք կանգնեցնել


Ստեղ մի հոգի էլ ա էդ մտքին :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Մեկը մեկից կյանք են


Դաժե ինձ են սկսում դզել արդեն  :Love:   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Էտ եմ անում էլի


Տենց էլ շարունակի  :Ok:

----------


## Ariadna

> Երոնա, Ան


Հա, դե ինչ տարբերություն, կարևորը Չաղո ա  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց



> Դաժե ինձ են սկսում դզել արդեն


Ես էլ նոր ուզում էի գրեմ, քիչ ա մնում Արոնյանին բերեմ տուն ախպորս հետ պահեմ, փաստորեն դեմ չես  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, դե ինչ տարբերություն, կարևորը Չաղո ա


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Ուտեմ չաղերիս, հաղթողներիս, քեզ, Դայուշիս, Քաղիս...դաժե Վարդանանքին  :LOL:   :LOL: 

 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Եկեք օրը մեկս էլի պահենք  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց
Մի կերեք տենց իրար,սենց որ շարունակվեց կպրծնեք երեխեք  :LOL:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Սարգսյանը ի՞նչ ա անում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող Գաբին դեռ խաղում ա՞

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վայ էս ինչ ուրախ եմ......  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչի սենց ձքվեց վերջին խաղը՞՞՞  :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Վաղը 18.00-ին ժամանում են Զվարթնոց օդանավակայան:*

Աղբյուր՝ շախմատի տանից նոր դուրս եկած հալալ ախպերս :Love:

----------


## Elmo

Գաբոն աչքիս չի համակերպվում հավերժ շախի հետ

----------


## Լեո

Վե՞րջ: Հայաստան չեմպիո՞ն:

----------


## Արիացի

> Սարգսյանը ի՞նչ ա անում


Գնացել ա տղերքի հետ նշի: Չինացին մենակ ա խաղում: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Monk

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Վե՞րջ: Հայաստան չեմպիո՞ն:


ԱՅՈ :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

> Գնացել ա տղերքի հետ նշի: Չինացին մենակ ա խաղում:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

> *Վաղը 18.00-ին ժամանում են Զվարթնոց օդանավակայան:*
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ շախմատի տանից նոր դուրս եկած հալալ ախպերս


Բոլորով, դեպի օդանավակայան: Հերոսներին դիմավորելու:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Գնացել ա տղերքի հետ նշի: Չինացին մենակ ա խաղում:


Վերջն էր  :Hands Up:   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ուտեմ չաղերիս, հաղթողներիս, քեզ, Դայուշիս, Քաղիս...դաժե Վարդանանքին


ինձ մի կեր էլի, ես էնքան մեծ պլաններ ունեմ "կյանքնիս" հետ կապված   :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> *Վաղը 18.00-ին ժամանում են Զվարթնոց օդանավակայան:*
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ շախմատի տանից նոր դուրս եկած հալալ ախպերս


Չեմ համբերում,երբ կլինի արդեն գան  :Yahoo:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Վաղը 18.00-ին ժամանում են Զվարթնոց օդանավակայան:*
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ շախմատի տանից նոր դուրս եկած հալալ ախպերս


Վաախ,ինչ լավա որ շուտ են գալիս, կարանք գնանք դիմավորելուուուու :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

> *Վաղը 18.00-ին ժամանում են Զվարթնոց օդանավակայան:*
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ շախմատի տանից նոր դուրս եկած հալալ ախպերս


Իսկ հետո գալու են հրապարակ? Միջոցառում լինելու ա, թե չէ?

----------


## Նորմարդ

Եգա, կներեք ռուսական չատերում, ազերիներին էի քֆրտում  :Blush: 
Կրիիիիիիիիիիինք աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իսկ հետո գալու են հրապարակ? Միջոցառում լինելու ա, թե չէ?


Չգիտեմ :Think:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ հետո գալու են հրապարակ? Միջոցառում լինելու ա, թե չէ?


Միջոցառում կլնի էլի,եթե չլնի էլ մենք կկազմակերպենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Եգա, կներեք ռուսական չատերում, ազերիներին էի քֆրտում 
> Կրիիիիիիիիիիինք աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: Բոց ես

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Նիչյա արեց Գաբին

----------


## Elmo

> Եգա, կներեք ռուսական չատերում, ազերիներին էի քֆրտում 
> Կրիիիիիիիիիիինք աաաաաաաաաաաաաաա


Բան ու գործ չունե՞ս: Քֆրտում ա .. ի, Ազգդ չեմպիոն ա դառել դու ազեր ե՞ս խաղացնում  :Angry2:

----------


## Արիացի

Վսյո: Գաբրիելը ոչ-ոքի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջ, Գաբին էլ մի երկու բաժակ կոնծեց եկավ ասեց, արա էս դու հլը նստած է՞ս: Նիչյա եմ ասում, գնա բրինձ կեր  :Yahoo:

----------


## Elmo

Դրոշակ ենք վերցնում գնանք դիմավորենք ո՞վքեր են գալու

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երեխեք երևի հոգնեց եդ չինացուց....  :LOL:

----------


## Արիացի

Հայաստանի առյուծների հավաքականը հավաքելով 22 հնարավորից 19 միավոր դառնում է 38-րդ օլիմպիադայի չեմպիոն!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Հաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեր

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բոց ես


Արա դե ինձ գիտես, պատկերացրու ինչ են ասել, որ հունից հելել եմ ու մանուշակ բերանս բացել եմ  :Angry2:   :Blush: 
Զաթո կրիիիիիիիիիիինք աաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Դրոշակ ենք վերցնում գնանք դիմավորենք ո՞վքեր են գալու


Ես գալու եմ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Absar21

ժողովուրդ ջան բոլորիս Շնորհավորում եմ.......ՍԱ ՄԵԾ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ էր ....... :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Վսյո: Գաբրիելը ոչ-ոքի


Բացարձակ CHAMPION  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արիացի

Բոլորին շնորհավորում եմ: Տղաներին մալադեց: Հալալա, Լևոնը, Վլադիմիրը, Գաբրիելը, Տիգրանը ու Արտաշեսը մեր ազգի հպարտությունն են: Ինչպես նաև մարզիչները:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

:Bux:  ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ կրկին

----------


## Արիացի

Կրկնակի չեմպիոն!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Աղջիկներից ով նորություն ունի? մոռացել ենք?

----------


## Ռեդ

:Bux:   :Bux:   :Bux:   :Bux:   :Hands Up:   :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բան ու գործ չունե՞ս: Քֆրտում ա .. ի, Ազգդ չեմպիոն ա դառել դու ազեր ե՞ս խաղացնում


Արա իրար էինք շնորհավորում մտան, ու սկսին կեղտոտություն անել, սադրել հետո կպան 15թվի զոհերի հիշատակին, ու չդիմացա  :Sad:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արա իրար էինք շնորհավորում մտան, ու սկսին կեղտոտություն անել, սադրել հետո կպան 15թվի զոհերի հիշատակին, ու չդիմացա


Ախպեր իրանց մոտ լոմկայա: Միենակ խնդալու են արժանի: Դրանց հետ չարժե ժամանակ ծախսել:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Արա իրար էինք շնորհավորում մտան, ու սկսին կեղտոտություն անել, սադրել հետո կպան 15թվի զոհերի հիշատակին, ու չդիմացա


Տեղնա,նախանձից են տենց անում :Angry2:

----------


## Ձայնալար

:Bux:

----------


## Elmo

> Արա իրար էինք շնորհավորում մտան, ու սկսին կեղտոտություն անել, սադրել հետո կպան 15թվի զոհերի հիշատակին, ու չդիմացա


 անասուն եղել են ու մնում են:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

ԱԱԱԱԱԱՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՂՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋՋԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԿԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵԵՐՐՐՐՐՐՔՔ  ՔԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸԸ, նորություն չեք ասի? :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

> անասուն եղել են ու մնում են:


Ու կմնան  :Angry2: 
Տրամներդ մի գցեք, ուրախացեք  :Hands Up:   :Bux:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Աղջիկներից ով նորություն ունի? մոռացել ենք?


Աղջկեքի չեմպիոնը, Ուկրաինացիք եղան Վրացիքի հետ հավասար միավոր ունեցան, սակայն հավելյալ գործակցով չեմպիոն դարձան, ի դեպ մերոնց նման 2-րդ տաիրն ա վրա վրա չեմպիոն  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Տենամ որ ընկերոջս եմ սադրում ավտոն բերի գնանք դիմավորելու…  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Աղջիկների մասին ինչ կա,թե էլ չեք հիշում  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց



> Աղջկեքի չեմպիոնը, Ուկրաինացիք եղան Վրացիքի հետ հավասար միավոր ունեցան, սակայն հավելյալ գործակցով չեմպիոն դարձան, ի դեպ մերոնց նման 2-րդ տաիրն ա վրա վրա չեմպիոն


Չէի տեսել , մերսի  :Blush:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ

----------


## Ուրվական

> ժողովուրդ ջան բոլորիս Շնորհավորում եմ.......ՍԱ ՄԵԾ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ էր .......


Իյա, ախպերսսսսսսսսսս :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , շնորհավոր...

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ


ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Kuk

> Արա իրար էինք շնորհավորում մտան, ու սկսին կեղտոտություն անել, սադրել հետո կպան 15թվի զոհերի հիշատակին, ու չդիմացա


Վառված մարդիկ շատ կա՞ն :Unsure:

----------


## ars83

> Աղջիկներից ով նորություն ունի? մոռացել ենք?


Ո՞վ ասեց, որ մոռացել ենք։ Կրում ենք, մնացած երկու պարտիաներում ամենավատ սպասելի արդյունք էլ ոչ-ոքինա։  :Smile: 

Էսօր մեր օրնա  :Yes:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ժողովուրդ ջան բոլորիս Շնորհավորում եմ.......ՍԱ ՄԵԾ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ էր .......


Վայ, Սաքոն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ո՞վ ասեց, որ մոռացել ենք։ Կրում ենք, մնացած երկու պարտիաներում ամենավատ սպասելի արդյունք էլ ոչ-ոքինա։ 
> 
> Էսօր մեր օրնա


Լավա էլի  :Yahoo:

----------


## ars83

> Լավա էլի


Լավը էն խոսքը չի  :Hands Up: 
Ժողովուրդ, տվյալ պահին էս բաժինը (համոզված եմ, որ տվյալ թեման) 33 հոգի ա նայում։
Ռեկորդ  :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

Շնորհավոր, ժողովուրդ ջան :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լավ երեխեք ես գնացի նշելու,խմելու :Drinks:  Հարգելիներս կրկին անգամ շնորհավորում եմ :Friends:   :Bux:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Տենամ որ ընկերոջս եմ սադրում ավտոն բերի գնանք դիմավորելու…


Ժող ես գնալու եմ մեքենայովս, Երոին եմ խոսք տվել կարող ա Բգոն ու Գոռը միանան ամեն դեպքում ազատ տեղ կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեր հաղթանակի կենացը, երեխեք   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ուռա՛ :Yes:  հրճվելու բան է, շնորհավո՛ր հայեր :Drinks:

----------


## Second Chance

Շնորհավոր հայեր,  :Smile:  :Bux: 
Մի հատ կոնկրետ հաշիվը հերթով չեք գրի քանիս քանիս էր :Blush:  և աղջիկներինն էլ հետը

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Շնորհավոոո՜ր հայեր!!!  :Clapping:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Մեղսավոր



----------


## ars83

> նկարներ․․


Շատ լավ էր  :Ok:  Բա Գաբրիելը չկա՞ խոշոր պլանով։ Բա Մինասյա՞նը։ Աղջիկնե՞րը։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խոսքս հիշեք. Տիկոն էսօր հաղթելու ա:
> Յա տակ դումայու


Հիշում եք ինչ էի ասում? :Cool: 
Շնորհավորանքնեևս ավելի ուշ կգրեմ :Smile:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

> Շատ լավ էր  Բա Գաբրիելը չկա՞ խոշոր պլանով։ Բա Մինասյա՞նը։ Աղջիկնե՞րը։


Աղջիկներինը ուշադրություն չդարցրեցի, բայց Սարգսյանի խոշոր պլանով նկար չկար:

----------


## Second Chance

Չասեցիք է քանիս քանիս էր հաշիվը :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չասեցիք է քանիս քանիս էր հաշիվը


Վերջի հանդիպումը 2.5:1.5 ավարտվեց

----------


## Mitre

Աղջիկների գլխին բան կար, չկարողացա ջոկել ով ով է: ով որ դեմքով գիտի, խնդրեմ կայքը՝
http://picasaweb.google.com/SPICEChe...ympiadRound11#

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհաորում եմ բոլոր հայերին, :Շնորհաորում եմ ամենաիմաստուն խաղի մեր չեմպիոներին: Շնորհաորում եմ բոլոր ակումբցիներին, եվ վերջապես ինչու չե Չինացիներին որ մեզ են պարտվել կարող են հանգիստ գլուղ գովալ  ասելով որ ուժեղ հավաքականի ենq պարտվել :LOL:  ուռաաաաաա :Bux:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Belle

մի հատ էլ իմ կողմից շնորհավոր..  :Smile: 
ափսոս աղջիկներն էլ չհաղթեցին, գոնե 5յակի մեջ ընկներին

----------


## Sunny Stream

Շա՜տ եմ սիրում մեր տղերքին, ախր մեկը-մեկից հրա՜շք են  :Love: 

*

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ* բոլորիս, օդանավակայան չգիտեմ, բայց քաղաքում հաստատ մի տեղ կդիմավորեմ իրենց  :Rolleyes: 

Էն նկարը շատ լավն է` Սերժը տղաների միջև կանգնած, դեմքն ափերի մեջ առած  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Օֆֆ էս Կարևոր խաղն էլ Դասերի ժամին քցեցին չկարեցա Օնլայն նայեմ  :Sad:  :Xeloq: 
Բայց դե էտ Չխանգարեց մեր տղեքին իրանց ցուցյ տալու  :Love:  :Love:  :Yahoo:   :Dance:   :Dance:   :Jpit:   :LOL: 

 :Yahoo:  

Հայաստան...

Թող Ֆուտբոլսիստները նախանձից տրաքեն  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Smile:  :Yahoo:  Ես մի րոպե էլ չէի կասկածում բայց, որ մեր տղաները ցույց կտան սաղին՝ ինչ ասելա՝ խելք, մտածողություն, տրամաբանություն :Cool:  :Love:  Ապրեն իրանք :Smile: 

Երբեք սպորտ բաժինն էսքան շատ չեմ մտել, ինչքան էս քանի օրը :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Շնորհավոր բոլորին... :Smile: 
Այո, մեր տղերքը ցույց տվեցին բոլորին, որ մենք բլա, բլա, բլա... բայց կարեւորը ցույց տալը չի, կարեւորը հաղթելն է։ :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ապրեն մերոնք!!!!!  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Չեք պատկերացնի ինչքան եմ ուրախացել մերոնց համար: Ապրեն իրանք:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
 :Clapping:  :Thumbup:  Հալալա էլի, ՀԱԼԱԼԱ!!!!  :Clapping:  :Thumbup:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ  ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ  :Bux:    Հաղթանակը ուժեղագույնինն է :King:  :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

վախ ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ, հալալա :Hands Up:  ապացուցեցին որ ամենախելոք ազգն ենք :Cool: 
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Drinks:

----------


## Lady SDF

Այոոոոոոոո ... ազգովի կարող ենք ցնծալ ու հպարտանալ: Թող նման հաղթանակներ շատ-շատ լինեն մեզ համար: Ոգևորությունը այնքան շատ է քիչ է մնում գործից փախնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

*Հաղթե՛լ ենք*

Շնորհավոր բոլորին  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Նոր մրցանակաբաշխությունն էի նայում:

Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանին և Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին շնորհվեց, համապատասխանաբար 2րդ և 3րդ խաղատաղտակների լավագույն խաղացողի պարգև: Գաբրիել Սարգսյանին շնորհվեց նաև մրցաշարի լավագույն շախմատիստի դափնին:
Կանանցից Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանը պարգևատրվեց 2րդ խաղատախտակի լավագույն երրորդ խաղացողի մրցանակով:
Իսկ ահա արդեն չեմպիոններին պարգևատրելու ժամանակ բեմահարթակ հրավիվեգ նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանը, որը այդպես էլ գրեթե ոչինչ չարեց՝ չեմպիոններին ծափահարելուց  և FIDE-ի նախագահի հետ ինչ որ զվարճալի խոսքեր փոխանակելուց բացի:

Երրորդ խաղատախտակի լավագույնների մրցանակաբաշխության ժամանակ տեղի ունեցավ մի փոքրիկ բայց ակնհայտ ցուցադրում հայ-ադրբեջանական հարաբերությունների լարվածության:
Բանը նրանում է, որ տղամարդկանց երրորդ խաղատախտակի լավագույն շախմատիստ էր ճանաչվել ադրբեջանի ներկայացուցից Գաշիմովը: Եվ ահա երբ արդեն բոլոր երեք մրցանակները բախշված էին և շախմատիստները պետք է շնորհավորեին իրար և կանգնեին միասին լուսանկարվելու համար, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը սկզբում թեքվեց և ձեռքով շնորհավորեց իրենից ձախ կանգնած (երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցրած մասնակցին), իսկ ահա Գաշիմովին գրեթե ուշադրություն չդարձրեց, միայն գլխի թեթև շարժումով ողջունելով նրա հաջողությունը: 
*!!! ՀԱԼԱԼԱ ԳԱԲՐԻԵԼ ՋԱՆ !!!*

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շնորհավորում եմ մեր թիմին  :Hands Up: 

Ապրեք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

Նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ երկու վրիպում եմ թույլ տվել:
1. Գաշիմովը ճանաչվել էր երրորդ խաղատախտակի լավագույն երրորդ շախմատիստ ոչ թե լավագույն: Լավագույնը մեր Գաբրիելն էր  :Smile: 
2. Երկրորդ մրցանակակիրը կանգնած էր Գաբրիելի աջ, այլ ոչ թե ձախ կողմում:
 :Blush: 

Կներեք վրիպումների համար, ուղակի ենքան ուրախացել եմ մեր հաղթանակով, որ անփույթ սխաղներ եմ անում գրելուց  :Blush:

----------


## NetX

Ապրեն իրանք  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Այ ստե ես պտի ասեմ, էլ մեջս չեմ  պահելու:
Ես մեր տղերքի ցավը տանեմ: Ամեն մեկը մի հատ Վարդան Մամիկոնյան ա, Տիգրան մեծ ա, Դավիթ Անհաղթ ա, Արամայիս Սահակյան ա..... թու՜ էս ինչ եմ ասում: :LOL: 
Վոբշեմ էսօր սաղ օրը քեֆ ուրախություն ա մոտս/Նյուտի  ծնունդն էլ մի կողմից/:
Եվս մեկ անգամ հաղթողների անունները.
ԼԵՎՈՆ ԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ
ՎԼԱԴԻՄԻՐ ՀԱԿՈԲՅԱՆ
ԳԱԲՐԻԵԼ ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ
ՈՒ ՕՐՎԱ ՀԵՐՈՍԸ՝ ՏԻԳՐԱՆ ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆ

ՈՒ նաեւ մեր ողջ անձնակազմը: 
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ՈՒ ՇԱՏ ՄԵՐՍԻ  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------


## Քամի

Բոլորիս շնորհավոր  :Drinks:  
ինչ լավ բան ա՜ :Bux:  Հաղթանակը :Bux:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վրացի աղջիկներին էլ շնորհավորենք հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:/ Էսօր բարի եմ/:
Ինչքան էլ չլինի Սայաթ-Նովան էն ղոլերում երգել ա: :LOL: 
Մյուս առաջնությանը երկու հատ մեդալ բերենք...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ուզում էիր ասել 10՞  :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ուզում էիր ասել 10՞


Բա ի՞նչ էի գրել... Վայ 2 ե՞մ գրել :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

չհասկացա բայց երկու էտ ում ինկատի ունեիր, երկուսնել Գաբիին՞:  :LOL:  հիմա 5  հատ ունենք  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> չհասկացա բայց երկու էտ ում ինկատի ունեիր, երկուսնել Գաբիին՞:  հիմա 5  հատ ունենք


Նկատի ունեի, որ մյուս անգամ մեր աղջիկներից վրացիքին ադալժենի չեն անի ու իրանք էլ ոսկի կբերեն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Բայց 10  ասեցի հիմա մտածում եմ, կարողա՞ աղջկերքի թիմը 4 հոգանոցա՞ ուրեմն 9  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> չհասկացա բայց երկու էտ ում ինկատի ունեիր, երկուսնել Գաբիին՞:  հիմա 5  հատ ունենք


Բա էտ 5-րդ ումն ա, Սերժի՞նը: :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ներսես ջան իմիջայլոց էն որ քեզ էտքան հետաքրքրում էր, թե Տիկոն ինչի ձիով վիլկա չարեց, էտ օրը գրել էի, թե խի, տեսել ե՞ս:

----------


## dvgray

:Hands Up:  պրծա՞վ… հաղթեղի՞ն…
 :Hands Up:  Ապրեն իրենք  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս:  Շոտ կարևորը, որ էս հաղթանակի մեջ ոչ մի Սերժի "մատ" էլ խառնված չի  :Wink: :
Ապրեն իրենք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մեղսավոր

հետաքրքիր կադրեր

----------


## Amourchik

> պրծա՞վ… հաղթեղի՞ն…
>  Ապրեն իրենք 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս:  Շոտ կարևորը, որ էս հաղթանակի մեջ ոչ մի Սերժի "մատ" էլ խառնված չի :
> Ապրեն իրենք


Հատուկ քեզ համար ասեմ, որ բոլոր միջազգային լրատվամիջոցները գրել են, որ ամենալավը նայել են Հայաստանի հավաքականին:Նրանք ապրել են ամենաթանկարժեք հյուրանոցներից մեկում հենց կողքին այնտեղի, որտեղ մրցումներն են եղել, կերել են այն ամենը, ինչը իրենք կցանկանային, երբ կցանականային:Այդ հարյուրավոր երկրներից և ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ այդպես խնամքով վերաբերմունք չի եղել և ոչ մի նախագահ այդքան հետաքրքրությամբ չի հետևել:Մեր տղաներն էլ ասել են, որ նա ամեն օր զանգահարել և քաջարերել է:Իսկ այս մանեը մեծ կարևորություն ունի սպորտում, երբ մարզիկները զգում են աջակացություն և այդպիսի վերաբերմունք և ասել, որ նրա«մատը» խառը չէր ինձ թվում ա տվյալ պարագայում ուղղակի չի կարելի :Hands Up: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մերոնց՝ես նրանց Շնորհավորում եմ

----------


## Լեո

*Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը՝ օլիմպիադայի լավագույն շախմատիստ*
Հայաստանի հավաքականի երրորդ խաղատախտակին հանդես եկող Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը ամենամեծ վարկանիշն է հավաքել Համաշխարհային շախմատային օլիմպիադայի բոլոր մասնակիցների մեջ։ Բնական է, որ սա նաև լավագույն ցուցանիշն է երրորդ տախտակների շարքում։

Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի գործակիցը մրցաշարում կազմել է 2869, ինչը գերազանց արդյունք է համարվում։ Այս ցուցանիշով երկրորդը հունգարացի Պետեր Լեկոն է (2834), երրորդը` իսրայելցի Բորիս Գելֆանդը։ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն այս ցուցակում զբաղեցրել է հինգերորդ հորիզոնականը՝ հավաքելով 2813 վարկանիշային միավոր։ 
Բացի այդ, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը մրցաշարում նաև հավաքել է առավելագույն միավորները։ Նրա արդյունքն է 9 միավոր 11 պարտիայում։ Նույնքան միավոր են հավաքել ընդամենը երկու շախմատիստ՝ Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնսը Իսպանիայից և Մոզես Կավուման Ուգանդայից։

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը՝ օլիմպիադայի լավագույն շախմատիստ*
> Հայաստանի հավաքականի երրորդ խաղատախտակին հանդես եկող Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը ամենամեծ վարկանիշն է հավաքել Համաշխարհային շախմատային օլիմպիադայի բոլոր մասնակիցների մեջ։ Բնական է, որ սա նաև լավագույն ցուցանիշն է երրորդ տախտակների շարքում։
> 
> Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի գործակիցը մրցաշարում կազմել է 2869, ինչը գերազանց արդյունք է համարվում։ Այս ցուցանիշով երկրորդը հունգարացի Պետեր Լեկոն է (2834), երրորդը` իսրայելցի Բորիս Գելֆանդը։ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն այս ցուցակում զբաղեցրել է հինգերորդ հորիզոնականը՝ հավաքելով 2813 վարկանիշային միավոր։ 
> Բացի այդ, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը մրցաշարում նաև հավաքել է առավելագույն միավորները։ Նրա արդյունքն է 9 միավոր 11 պարտիայում։ Նույնքան միավոր են հավաքել ընդամենը երկու շախմատիստ՝ Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնսը Իսպանիայից և Մոզես Կավուման Ուգանդայից։


Ապրի ինքը  :Ok:

----------


## ars83

> *Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը՝ օլիմպիադայի լավագույն շախմատիստ*
> Հայաստանի հավաքականի երրորդ խաղատախտակին հանդես եկող Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը ամենամեծ վարկանիշն է հավաքել Համաշխարհային շախմատային օլիմպիադայի բոլոր մասնակիցների մեջ։ Բնական է, որ սա նաև լավագույն ցուցանիշն է երրորդ տախտակների շարքում։
> 
> Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի գործակիցը մրցաշարում կազմել է 2869, ինչը գերազանց արդյունք է համարվում։ Այս ցուցանիշով երկրորդը հունգարացի Պետեր Լեկոն է (2834), երրորդը` իսրայելցի Բորիս Գելֆանդը։ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն այս ցուցակում զբաղեցրել է հինգերորդ հորիզոնականը՝ հավաքելով 2813 վարկանիշային միավոր։ 
> Բացի այդ, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը մրցաշարում նաև հավաքել է առավելագույն միավորները։ Նրա արդյունքն է 9 միավոր 11 պարտիայում։ Նույնքան միավոր են հավաքել ընդամենը երկու շախմատիստ՝ Ֆրանսիսկո Վալյեխո Պոնսը Իսպանիայից և Մոզես Կավուման Ուգանդայից։


Ուռա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:   :Yes: 
Իրոք, մեր Գրոսսը արժանի ա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շատ նկարներ ու մեկնաբանություններ  :Smile: 

http://macbeck.livejournal.com/27452.html

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն

ՓԱՌԱՊԱՆԾ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ*

Հայաստանի շախմատի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը կրկին մեզ պարգևեց հպարտության մեծագույն զգացում՝ փայլուն հանդես գալով Դրեզդենում անցկացվող շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայում և պահպանելով չեմպիոնի կոչումը: Մեր տղաները, ինչպես նաև մարզչական կազմը, հրաշալի անցան փորձությունը՝ իրենց ճանապարհին պարտության մատնելով համաշխարհային հսկաների համբավ ունեցող այնպիսի երկների, ինչպիսիք են Ռուսաստանը, Չինաստանը, Ֆրանսիան և այլն: Չափազանց հաջող հանդես եկավ նաև մեր կանանց հավաքականը՝ էապես բարելավելով նախորդ Օլիմպիադայում ցույց տված արդյունքը:

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը սրտանց շնորհավորում է Հայաստանի շախմատի հավաքականին, մեր ողջ ժողովրդին, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր այս օրերին սրտատրոփ երկրպագում էին մեր տղաների ու աղջիկների հաջողության համար: Հայկական շախմատը մեր փառապանծ տղաների շնորհիվ վերստին ապացուցեց, որ պատրաստ է և ունակ՝ նվաճել շախմատի աշխարհի բոլոր բարձունքները:

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Կենտրոնական Գրասենյակ*

----------


## Sunlight

Ապրեն մեր տղաները!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Ես չէի կասկածում որ հաղթելու ենք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Գալիս եք դիմավորելու?  :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Լավ դե, տեսնւմ եմ կամ չեք գալիս կամ արդեն գնում եք...
Լավ դե ես էլ գնացի, թե չե կուշանամ  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

դե Հ1-ով տեսեք ձեր քաղաքական հաղթանակը

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ քաղաքական հաղթանակ :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Դե, մի կես ժամ առաջ նայեցի, ուղիղ եթերով Սերժին ռեկլամ ոնց որ անեին:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ ուզումեն թո ցուց տան ազգի հաղթանակնա ամենից առաջ

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավորում եմ :Hands Up: . այ որ բոլոր ասպարեզներում սենց հաղթող լինեինք :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ժողովուրդ փաստորեն ազգի համար հպարտություն զգալը մի ուրիշ, աննկարագրելի  զգացում ա: Մեկ էլ ե՜՜րբ էի սենց բան զգացել:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ես կրկնակի հպարտ եմ, :Drinks:  :Clapping:  Արոնյանը զեմլյակսա, մեր մոտերքիցա արմատներով:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես կրկնակի հպարտ եմ, Արոնյանը զեմլյակսա, մեր մոտերքիցա արմատներով:


Բոլորն էլ իմ զեմլյակներն են, բոլորն էլ հայ են :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես կրկնակի հպարտ եմ, Արոնյանը զեմլյակսա, մեր մոտերքիցա արմատներով:


ես կարծես թե զեմլյակներ չունեմ, բայց շատ հպարտ եմ  :Smile:  հենց տուն մտա Լեյլա Սարիբեկյանն էր երգում, տղաներն էլ հուզված բեմի վրա կանգնած էին, նենց հաճելի տեսարան էր  :Love:  խրոխտ ու խելացի հայորդիներն ու սիրուն հայուհին  :Love:  

էհ... էլ ինչ ա պակասում կատարյալ երջանկության համար, երևի միայն տաք շոկոլադ  :Jpit:  




> Բոլորն էլ իմ զեմլյակներն են, բոլորն էլ հայ են


վայ ճիշտա  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ես կարծես թե զեմլյակներ չունեմ, բայց շատ հպարտ եմ  հենց տուն մտա Լեյլա Սարիբեկյանն էր երգում, տղաներն էլ հուզված բեմի վրա կանգնած էին, նենց հաճելի տեսարան էր  խրոխտ ու խելացի հայորդիներն ու սիրուն հայուհին


Ես դաժե մի մոմենտ հուզվել էի:

----------


## Dayana

> Էս դաժե մի մոմենտ հուզվել էի:


ես էլ  :Smile:   :Blush:  սենց անկախ ինձանից ժպտում էի  :Jpit:  ու աչքերս լցվում էր  :Smile:  Աստված տա մնացած բոլոր ասպարեզներում այ սենց հուզվենք  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հմմմ էսօր որ Համալիր գնացած լինեիք ձեր հուզմունքը հաստատ զայրույթով կփոխարինվեր, մենք օդակայանից եկանք համալիր, նդեղ պարզվեց որ մուտքը մենակ հրավիրատոմսերովա, լիքը մարդիկ կային հեռվից եկել էին ուրախանալու, իրանց թույլ չտվեցին ուրախանալ, իսկ հրավիրատոմսերը ինչ սկզբունքով էին բաժանել աստված գիտի, մենք գնացել էինք մեր հերոս տղեքի ու մեր հաղթանակի համար ուրախանալու թքած ունեինք իրանց համերգի վրա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չուներ թեկուզ մեկ մարդու ուրախությունը մթագներ, թո բացոթյան անեին բոլոր ուզողները ներկա գտնվեին ու ուրախանային, թե չէ մարդը երեխու հետ եկելա ասումա ուզում եմ երեխես իրանց տեսնի անասուններն ասում են հրավիրատոմս ցույց տուր:

----------


## Dayana

> Հմմմ էսօր որ Համալիր գնացած լինեիք ձեր հուզմունքը հաստատ զայրույթով կփոխարինվեր, մենք օդակայանից եկանք համալիր, նդեղ պարզվեց որ մուտքը մենակ հրավիրատոմսերովա, լիքը մարդիկ կային հեռվից եկել էին ուրախանալու, իրանց թույլ չտվեցին ուրախանալ, իսկ հրավիրատոմսերը ինչ սկզբունքով էին բաժանել աստված գիտի, մենք գնացել էինք մեր հերոս տղեքի ու մեր հաղթանակի համար ուրախանալու թքած ունեինք իրանց համերգի վրա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չուներ թեկուզ մեկ մարդու ուրախությունը մթագներ, թո բացոթյան անեին բոլոր ուզողները ներկա գտնվեին ու ուրախանային, թե չէ մարդը երեխու հետ եկելա ասումա ուզում եմ երեխես իրանց տեսնի անասուններն ասում են հրավիրատոմս ցույց տուր:


 :Sad:  վայ  :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հմմմ էսօր որ Համալիր գնացած լինեիք ձեր հուզմունքը հաստատ զայրույթով կփոխարինվեր, մենք օդակայանից եկանք համալիր, նդեղ պարզվեց որ մուտքը մենակ հրավիրատոմսերովա, լիքը մարդիկ կային հեռվից եկել էին ուրախանալու, իրանց թույլ չտվեցին ուրախանալ, իսկ հրավիրատոմսերը ինչ սկզբունքով էին բաժանել աստված գիտի, մենք գնացել էինք մեր հերոս տղեքի ու մեր հաղթանակի համար ուրախանալու թքած ունեինք իրանց համերգի վրա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չուներ թեկուզ մեկ մարդու ուրախությունը մթագներ, թո բացոթյան անեին բոլոր ուզողները ներկա գտնվեին ու ուրախանային, թե չէ մարդը երեխու հետ եկելա ասումա ուզում եմ երեխես իրանց տեսնի անասուններն ասում են հրավիրատոմս ցույց տուր:


Երվանդ ջան, որ մի հատ սիրուն հուշարձանի կողքը զիբիլանոց են սարքով, էտ չի նշանակում, որ էտ հուշարձանով մենք չպետք է հիանանք: Հուշարձան կերտողը մեղք չունի, որ կեղտոտողը տականք ա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ ջան, որ մի հատ սիրուն հուշարձանի կողքը զիբիլանոց են սարքով, էտ չի նշանակում, որ էտ հուշարձանով մենք չպետք է հիանանք: Հուշարձան կերտողը մեղք չունի, որ կեղտոտողը տականք ա:


Ովա ասել մի հիացեք, մեր հավաքականի տղաները հերոսներ են ու էտ ոչ ոք չի վիճարկում, ուղղակի տականքներ կան որ էտ օգտագործում են ու թքած ունեն հասարակ մարդկանց վրա որոնք իրանցից հաստատ շատ են ուրախանում ու հպարտանում էտ տղաներով, էտ էլ իմացեք էլի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ովա ասել մի հիացեք, մեր հավաքականի տղաները հերոսներ են ու էտ ոչ ոք չի վիճարկում, ուղղակի տականքներ կան որ էտ օգտագործում են ու թքած ունեն հասարակ մարդկանց վրա որոնք իրանցից հաստատ շատ են ուրախանում ու հպարտանում էտ տղաներով, էտ էլ իմացեք էլի


Էտ ես վաղուց գիտեի: Բայց էտ տղերքն էլ մեզ նման հասարակ մարդիկ են ու թե պետք լինի կարանք մենք էլ մեզանով մի հատ մեծարման երեկո կազմակերպենք իրանց համար: Տեսա՞ր տղերքը իրանց ինչ համեստ էին պահում: Էտ պաշտոնական մոմենտները իրանց հեչ չէր սազում, ոչ էլ դզում էր իմ կարծիքով: Սերժի խոսալու վախտ Գափոն են մեկի ուսին հենված քնում էր :LOL: : Մերն են տղերքը,  ու մենք իրանցով ուրախ ենք ու հպարտ: Թող թեկուզ դա չարտահայտվեց համալիրի անկապ համերգին մասնակցելով, բայց հաստատ տղերքը Դրեզդենում խաղալիս զգում էին, որ Մորֆիուսն ու Երվանդը սաղ հոգով ու սրտով բալետ էին անում իրանց: Հավատա, որ մեր մասնակցելը էտ համերգին վաբշե կապ չունի... մեկ ա իրանք մերն են...

----------


## Dayana

> Էտ ես վաղուց գիտեի: Բայց էտ տղերքն էլ մեզ նման հասարակ մարդիկ են ու թե պետք լինի կարանք մենք էլ մեզանով մի հատ մեծարման երեկո կազմակերպենք իրանց համար: Տեսա՞ր տղերքը իրանց ինչ համեստ էին պահում: Էտ պաշտոնական մոմենտները իրանց հեչ չէր սազում, ոչ էլ դզում էր իմ կարծիքով: Սերժի խոսալու վախտ Գափոն են մեկի ուսին հենված քնում էր: Մերն են տղերքը,  ու մենք իրանցով ուրախ ենք ու հպարտ: Թող թեկուզ դա չարտահայտվեց համալիրի անկապ համերգին մասնակցելով, բայց հաստատ տղերքը *Դրեզդենում խաղալիս զգում էին, որ Մորֆիուսն ու Երվանդը սաղ հոգով ու սրտով բալետ էին անում իրանց*: Հավատա, որ մեր մասնակցելը էտ համերգին վաբշե կապ չունի... մեկ ա իրանք մերն են...


իի, բայց Դայանչուկը ?  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> իի, բայց Դայանչուկը ?


Որ ասում եմ Մուրադ, Արուսն էլ հետս ա :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Որ ասում եմ Մուրադ, Արուսն էլ հետս ա


բա տենց ասա, ես էլ անհանգստացա  :Jpit:  դե լավ, նախորդ գրառումս կարող է ջնջվել, նույն ինֆորմաթիան կրկնակի տեղադրելու և կայքի տվյալների բազան ավելորդ ծանրաբեռնելու պատճառով  :Jpit:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Էտ ես վաղուց գիտեի: Բայց էտ տղերքն էլ մեզ նման հասարակ մարդիկ են ու թե պետք լինի կարանք մենք էլ մեզանով մի հատ մեծարման երեկո կազմակերպենք իրանց համար: Տեսա՞ր տղերքը իրանց ինչ համեստ էին պահում: Էտ պաշտոնական մոմենտները իրանց հեչ չէր սազում, ոչ էլ դզում էր իմ կարծիքով: Սերժի խոսալու վախտ Գափոն են մեկի ուսին հենված քնում էր: Մերն են տղերքը,  ու մենք իրանցով ուրախ ենք ու հպարտ: Թող թեկուզ դա չարտահայտվեց համալիրի անկապ համերգին մասնակցելով, բայց հաստատ տղերքը Դրեզդենում խաղալիս զգում էին, որ Մորֆիուսն ու Երվանդը սաղ հոգով ու սրտով բալետ էին անում իրանց: Հավատա, որ մեր մասնակցելը էտ համերգին վաբշե կապ չունի... մեկ ա իրանք մերն են...


Ախպերս ես ասում եմ որձա դու ասում ես բեր կթենք :Jpit:  :Jpit: , ես շախմատիստների մասին չեմ խոսում այլ էդ մեծարման երեկոյի միջոցառման կազմակերպիչների, մեկը մյուսի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն, քո ասածին համաձայն եմ, համերգի վրա սկզբում ասի թքած ունեմ, ինձ որ 10000 փող էլ տան դրանց «աստղիկ» ների համերգներին չեմ գնա, ուղղակի դու պիտի տեսնեիր էն մարդու դեմքը որը իր երեխուն բերել էր որ իր հերոսներին տեսներ, ու իրան չթողեցին քանի որ հրավիրատոմս չուներ :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ախպերս ես ասում եմ որձա դու ասում ես բեր կթենք, ես շախմատիստների մասին չեմ խոսում այլ էդ մեծարման երեկոյի միջոցառման կազմակերպիչների, մեկը մյուսի հետ բացարձակ կապ չունեն, քո ասածին համաձայն եմ, համերգի վրա սկզբում ասի թքած ունեմ, ինձ որ 10000 փող էլ տան դրանց «աստղիկ» ների համերգներին չեմ գնա, ուղղակի դու պիտի տեսնեիր էն մարդու դեմքը որը իր երեխուն բերել էր որ իր հերոսներին տեսներ, ու իրան չթողեցին քանի որ հրավիրատոմս չուներ


Ես էն եմ ասում, որ չարժի ինչ-որ մարդուկների պատճառով մեր բարձր տրամադրությունը փչացնել: Ու ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ դեռ կհասցնենք մեր խոսքը տղերքին ասել, էտքան բան:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե Հ1-ով տեսեք ձեր քաղաքական հաղթանակը


Տենց ասելը սխալա.. Հա էտ Սերժի ՓԻԱՌի համար էլ փորձում օգտագործել..

ԲԱյց դե իրա Ռեյտինգը էնքան մեծ բացասական թիվա որ մի քիչ բարձրանա էլ մեկա կմնա մեծ ու բացասական  :LOL:  

Բայց եթե լուրջ ես Սայաթ – Նովայի վրա հանգնած էրի եկան անցան տղեքը Մեքենայով.. Գավաթը բռնած.. Ու բոլոը ծափ էին տալիս... 

Հուզիչ տեսարան էր...  :Love: 

Ափսոսո տոնը վերջում փչացրել են  :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Սերժի խոսալու վախտ Գափոն են մեկի ուսին հենված քնում էր:


 :LOL:  :LOL: դու էլ ես նկատել :LOL: ամբողջ ընտանիքվ նայում ենք, ու այդքանովս էլ ահավոր ծիծաղում էինք :Hands Up: Բա, որ հեռախոսը զանգեց ամբողջ Համալիրով մարդ էր փնտրում :LOL:  :LOL: 
Դա նկատել ե՞ք

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հմմմ էսօր որ Համալիր գնացած լինեիք ձեր հուզմունքը հաստատ զայրույթով կփոխարինվեր, մենք օդակայանից եկանք համալիր, նդեղ պարզվեց որ մուտքը մենակ հրավիրատոմսերովա, լիքը մարդիկ կային հեռվից եկել էին ուրախանալու, իրանց թույլ չտվեցին ուրախանալ, իսկ հրավիրատոմսերը ինչ սկզբունքով էին բաժանել աստված գիտի, մենք գնացել էինք մեր հերոս տղեքի ու մեր հաղթանակի համար ուրախանալու թքած ունեինք իրանց համերգի վրա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չուներ թեկուզ մեկ մարդու ուրախությունը մթագներ, թո բացոթյան անեին բոլոր ուզողները ներկա գտնվեին ու ուրախանային, թե չէ մարդը երեխու հետ եկելա ասումա ուզում եմ երեխես իրանց տեսնի անասուններն ասում են հրավիրատոմս ցույց տուր:


Դու էդ ես ասում... Մեր ընկերներից մեկը,շախմատիստա,օդանավակայանից որ գնացինք Համալիր ու չթողեցին ներս,  ասումա պատկերացրեք հիմա մենք ստեղ կանգնել ենք մեզ չեն թողնում մտնենք,բայց ահագին մարդ, որ անգամ j5 քայլը չգիտի որնա, ներսում նստածա ու իբր հիանումա շախմատով... 

Բայց դա կապ չունի,մենք օրինակ եկանք տուն,մի 9 մարդ կլինեինք ու լավ քեֆ արեցինք:
Մեր չեմպիոները մեզ էնքան ուրախացրեցին էս 2 օրը որ Հայաստանում ահագին մարդու կյանք մի քանի տարով երկարեց...Ուրախացեք,մնացածը եթե ոչ ձևական, ապա մեզ համար պիտի ուղղակի երկրորդական բաներ լինեն...  :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մոռացա ասեմ,գնայինք համալիր իրենց համերգին որ ի՞նչ... Շատ էլ մեզ պետք են էդ շոու բիզնեսի աստղերը,մերը մեր հերոսներն են,իսկ եթե շատ եք ուզում տեսնեք երեխեք իրենց,ապա համեցեք Շախմատի տուն.Մեզ պես հասարակ մեզ(նից էլ) պես համեստ մարդիկ են,մանավանդ Արոնյանը վերջնա  :Hands Up:  Կողքովդ անցավ չես ասի ինքնա  :Smile:   Տեսնել ցանկացողները համեցեք Շաղմատի տուն  :Ok:

----------


## Norton

> *Շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի արդյունքները կվերանայվեն
> *
> 12:24 • 02.12.08
> 
> Ուկրաինացի գրոսմայստեր Վասիլի Իվանչուկը կարող է որակազրկվել դոպինգ ստուգումը հանձնելուց հրաժարվելու համար: Գապրինադաշվիլիի անվան գավաթը նույնպես կփոխանցվի Հայաստանին: Այդ մասին հաղորդել է Спорт-Экспресс-ը` հղում կատարելով ФИДЕ-ի նախագահ Կիրսան Իլյումժինովին:
> 
> Ուկրաինայի տղամարդկանց հավաքականի առաջատար Վասիլի Իվանչուկը կարող է երկու տարով որակազրկվել Դրեզդենում կայացած Շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի 11-րդ փուլում դոպինգ ստուգումը հանձնելուց հրաժարվելու համար:
> 
> Իլյումժինովը նաև նշել է, որ Օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ Իվանչուկի բոլոր պարտիաներն անվավեր են համարվելու, և համապատասխանաբար փոփոխություններ կներմուծվեն Ուկրաինայի տղամարդկանց հավաքականու ցուցաբերած արդյունքների մեջ: Ուկրաինայի հավաքականը կզրկվի Գապրինդաշվիլիի անվան գավաթից, որը շնորհվում է երկու հավաքականների` թե՛ կանանց, թե՛ տղմարդկանց պարտիաների արդյունքների հիման վրա: Այդ գավաթը փոխանցվելու է Հայաստանի հավաքականին:


www.tert.am

----------


## Երվանդ

Կարդացել էի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  , էտել կպավ :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

Բա էս լսել էիք :Shok: 



> *Ուկրաինացի մաքսավորները այլանդակել են Հայաստանին պատկանող շախմատային գավաթը*
> 
> 14:26 • 02.12.08
> 
> 
> Ուկրաինայի «Բորիսպոլ» օդանավակայանում անհետացել է թանկարժեք քարերով զարդարված գավաթը, որը կրում է վրաց շախմատիստուհի Նոնա Գապրինդաշվիլիի անունը։ Այն նվաճել էին ուկրաինացի շախմատիստները՝ Դրեզդենում կայացած Համաշխարհային շախմատային օլիմպիադայի ընթացքում. մրցանակը հանձնվում է այն հավաքականին, որը տղամարդկանց և կանանց հավաքած միավորների լավագույն արդյունքն է ցույց տվել։
> 
> Մաքսային վերահսկումն անցնելուց հետո գավաթը բոլորովին նոր տեսք է ստացել. նրա վրայից այժմ բացակայում է ադամանդը։ Ամենայն հավանականությամբ, չարագործները նախ ադամանդը հրել են գավաթի մեջ, հետո՝ որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի այն դուրս բերել ներսից, կոտրել են գավաթի վերևի հատվածը։
> 
> ...


www.tert.am

----------


## Kuk

Ժող, մի բան ասեմ, բայց չխփեք :Tomato:  Թող ինձ ներեն մեր հարգարժան շախմատիստներն ու շախմատասերները, ես էլ եմ անչափ ուրախ այս հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, կուզեմ, որ կարծիքս սխալ լինի, բայց պետքա մի հատ վատ միտք գրեմ. կասկածում եմ, որ էս օլիմպիադան արդար ա անցել.. Հա, էս վերջին օլիմպիադայի վրա էլ եմ կասկածում..
Տա Աստված, որ սխալվեմ..

----------


## GevSky

> Ժող, մի բան ասեմ, բայց չխփեք Թող ինձ ներեն մեր հարգարժան շախմատիստներն ու շախմատասերները, ես էլ եմ անչափ ուրախ այս հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, կուզեմ, որ կարծիքս սխալ լինի, բայց պետքա մի հատ վատ միտք գրեմ. կասկածում եմ, որ էս օլիմպիադան արդար ա անցել.. Հա, էս վերջին օլիմպիադայի վրա էլ եմ կասկածում..
> Տա Աստված, որ սխալվեմ..


Ուղղակի հիմք չեմ գտնում անարդարության... Այ եթե մենք լինեինք գերտերություն դա ուրիշ.. Բայց ու՞մ էր պետք հայերին հաղթանակ կազմակերպել, կամ հայերը տենց փողեր կտայի՞ն դրա համար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող, մի բան ասեմ, բայց չխփեք Թող ինձ ներեն մեր հարգարժան շախմատիստներն ու շախմատասերները, ես էլ եմ անչափ ուրախ այս հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, կուզեմ, որ կարծիքս սխալ լինի, բայց պետքա մի հատ վատ միտք գրեմ. կասկածում եմ, որ էս օլիմպիադան արդար ա անցել.. Հա, էս վերջին օլիմպիադայի վրա էլ եմ կասկածում..
> Տա Աստված, որ սխալվեմ..


Իսկ եթե գաղտնիք չի ինչի հիման վրա ես կասկածու՞մ…  :Cool: 
Ինչ-որ բան գիտես,թե ուղղակի քեզ տենցա թվու՞մ :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> Ժող, մի բան ասեմ, բայց չխփեք Թող ինձ ներեն մեր հարգարժան շախմատիստներն ու շախմատասերները, ես էլ եմ անչափ ուրախ այս հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, կուզեմ, որ կարծիքս սխալ լինի, բայց պետքա մի հատ վատ միտք գրեմ. կասկածում եմ, որ էս օլիմպիադան արդար ա անցել.. Հա, էս վերջին օլիմպիադայի վրա էլ եմ կասկածում..
> Տա Աստված, որ սխալվեմ..


Ի՞նչն է կասկածների հիմք տալիս քեզ, Կուկ

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ի՞նչն է կասկածների հիմք տալիս քեզ, Կուկ


Կարող ա՞ վերջին օրերին նախագահի մեկնելն ա քեզ կասկածներ հարուցում  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Ուղղակի հիմք չեմ գտնում անարդարության... Այ եթե մենք լինեինք գերտերություն դա ուրիշ.. Բայց ու՞մ էր պետք հայերին հաղթանակ կազմակերպել, կամ հայերը տենց փողեր կտայի՞ն դրա համար:





> Իսկ եթե գաղտնիք չի ինչի հիման վրա ես կասկածու՞մ… 
> Ինչ-որ բան գիտես,թե ուղղակի քեզ տենցա թվու՞մ





> Ի՞նչն է կասկածների հիմք տալիս քեզ, Կուկ


Տղեք ջան, կներեք, բայց հիմա չեմ մեկնաբանի.. հավաստի չի, բայց կասկածի տեղիք տվել ա. դրա համար որպես իմ անձնական կարծիք եմ ներկայացրել, ավելի ճիշտ` ոչ թե կարծիք, այլ կասկած.. Չեմ ուզում օդում սկանդալ դառնա թեմայում, դրա համար ավել բան չեմ գրում:




> Կարող ա՞ վերջին օրերին նախագահի մեկնելն ա քեզ կասկածներ հարուցում


Չէ, էդ կապ չունի :Wink:

----------


## ars83

> Տղեք ջան, կներեք, բայց հիմա չեմ մեկնաբանի.. հավաստի չի, բայց կասկածի տեղիք տվել ա. դրա համար որպես իմ անձնական կարծիք եմ ներկայացրել, ավելի ճիշտ` ոչ թե կարծիք, այլ կասկած.. Չեմ ուզում օդում սկանդալ դառնա թեմայում, դրա համար ավել բան չեմ գրում:


Կուկ ջան, այդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում ընդհանարպես քո գրելը դրա մասին, եթե մանրամասներ չես շարադրելու... Դե լավ, անցանք առաջ  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, այդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում ընդհանարպես քո գրելը դրա մասին, եթե մանրամասներ չես շարադրելու... Դե լավ, անցանք առաջ


Որ Աստված չանի` մի օր բացահայտվի, որ տենց ա, անակնկալի չգանք..

----------

